# CA youth sports



## MicPaPa (Feb 6, 2021)

CIF, thus youth sports are tied to public schools reopening. The CA Teachers Unions are hurting our kids...sick part is, we're letting them.


----------



## Chalklines (Feb 6, 2021)

Teachers union won't budge especially since most take home around $35k yr after tax and health insurance yet we pay the girl who's picking her ass and smelling it $15hr min wage to work at McDonald's.


----------



## Dargle (Feb 6, 2021)

CIF cross country meets have started even with many schools not in session, so I don’t think one is necessarily conditioned on the other, although individual schools and districts may not participate without schools opening.









						CIF-Southern Section announces return of high school cross-country competition
					

Nearly two weeks after announcing its decision to cancel its fall sports championships, California Interscholastic Federation-Southern Section officials announced Monday the return of high school cross-country competitions.  Boys and girls cross-country competitions returned last week, officials...




					signalscv.com


----------



## Willie (Feb 6, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> Teachers union won't budge especially since most take home around $35k yr after tax and health insurance yet we pay the girl who's picking her ass and smelling it $15hr min wage to work at McDonald's.


Not sure where you came up with $35k but according to the CDE, as of 2018-2019 the average salary of CA Public School Teacher was over $83K.


----------



## Speed (Feb 6, 2021)

__





						Transparent California
					

Search California public, government employee, workers salaries, pensions and compensation




					transparentcalifornia.com


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Feb 6, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> CIF, thus youth sports are tied to public schools reopening. The CA Teachers Unions are hurting our kids...sick part is, we're letting them.


I wish people would stop blaming the teachers for not wanting to go into a classroom of people who may or may not be bringing a virus that could make them very ill. If people took more time with their own kids instead of letting the internet and tv raise them it would be less of a problem (no I am not talking about the people working 2 jobs to put food on the table and a roof over their head).  I now know several people that have come down with this nasty little bug and they were following protocols as best as possible.  The people that are "hurting" the kids are the adults who keep trying to blame other people for the messes that other adults create. 
As far as teacher pay that is ridiculous to talk about considering the extra hours many of them put in making their hourly rate low; especially in light of what youtube "influencers" are making or when a CEO is worth billions of dollars when people are homeless and hungry!
Does this suck, yep; could we have been in a different better place right now, who knows, but I would venture to guess the answer would have been yes if people would have worked together instead of whining and complaining about what others were doing (that is both political sides of the aisle).


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 6, 2021)

CDPH and the governor are your huckleberries

CIF is just following the guidance from above.

Sports conditioning has been going on even while the classrooms may have not been open.

HS Sports competitions have been allowed since Jan 25th with dual swim and track meets possible in accordance with the guidance.

Teachers of sports want to get back as much as you do but they are bound by the CDPH guidance.

Concentrate on getting the guidance updated if you want sports back sooner like soccer. 
“Let Them Play!” group from Facebook








						Let Them Play CA | Facebook
					

Please join our email list ASAP.   It will be our main way of communicating. https://www.subscribepage.com/x4a0l0 This community is here for those in CA who have lost out on their sports seasons due...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Sandypk (Feb 6, 2021)

Speed said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, says I gross about $40,000 more than I really make.  They lump our insurance benefits into our salary.  Very misleading.  We make less per hour, per kid than a babysitter.  Most of us educators want to teach in person.  Online teaching and learning is more difficult for all of us, teachers and students.  So sorry you rich stay at home mommies and daddies have to parent right now.  Homeless and foster youth are going to in-person school in our district to get more support.  Our special Ed population who need in-person services are also getting support.  Stop blaming the educators for your problems.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 6, 2021)

Sandypk said:


> Wow, says I gross about $40,000 more than I really make.  They lump our insurance benefits into our salary.  Very misleading.  We make less per hour, per kid than a babysitter.  Most of us educators want to teach in person.  Online teaching and learning is more difficult for all of us, teachers and students.  So sorry you rich stay at home mommies and daddies have to parent right now.  Homeless and foster youth are going to in-person school in our district to get more support.  Our special Ed population who need in-person services are also getting support.  Stop blaming the educators for your problems.


Don’t lots of public school teachers also spend money out of their own pocket to purchase supplies for the classroom and are never reimbursed by the district?


----------



## Sandypk (Feb 6, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Don’t lots of public school teachers also spend money out of their own pocket to purchase supplies for the classroom and are never reimbursed by the district?


I didn’t even account for that...right now even more to support our online programs.  Converted spaces for an office (garages, attics, bedroom space), extra computers, ink, paper, art supplies mailed home, packets, reinforcement prizes via Amazon deliveries, etc.   So many other things I can’t even begin to list.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 6, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> Teachers union won't budge especially since most take home around $35k yr after tax and health insurance yet we pay the girl who's picking her ass and smelling it $15hr min wage to work at McDonald's.


That is not what most senior teachers make, especially not when you count the value of the pension.

Yes, the union and the district completely cheat the younger ones, but that is another story entirely.


----------



## El Clasico (Feb 6, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> Teachers union won't budge especially since most take home around $35k yr after tax and health insurance yet we pay the girl who's picking her ass and smelling it $15hr min wage to work at McDonald's.


Not sure what kind of political narrative you are looking to control. I have been around educators for 30 years (including 3 in my own family) and I have never met a 35k a year teacher. I know a few (classroom teachers) very well that make over 100K for 180 days of work a year. Of course, most of us on this board are in California while you may be in Nebraska so that could be a factor.


----------



## Willie (Feb 6, 2021)

Sandypk said:


> I didn’t even account for that...right now even more to support our online programs.  Converted spaces for an office (garages, attics, bedroom space), extra computers, ink, paper, art supplies mailed home, packets, reinforcement prizes via Amazon deliveries, etc.   So many other things I can’t even begin to list.


It sounds like you believe you are not appreciated by your employer. Have you thought about finding another employer that appreciates your efforts?


----------



## EOTL (Feb 6, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> CIF, thus youth sports are tied to public schools reopening. The CA Teachers Unions are hurting our kids...sick part is, we're letting them.


People like you are the ones who are hurting our kids. Going to restaurants, bars, kiddie soccer tournaments, not wearing masks, constantly discouraging others from doing what they should, backyard bbq, etc.  People like you have never taken it as seriously as you should, so here we are.

You got what you deserve, whiner.


----------



## Sandypk (Feb 6, 2021)

dad4 said:


> That is not what most senior teachers make, especially not when you count the value of the pension.
> 
> Yes, the union and the district completely cheat the younger ones, but that is another story entirely.


We put money into our pensions, so it’s not for free.  After 30 years of teaching, teachers deserve a good pension and a few 2% raises along the way.  Most of us at 30 years have Masters degrees, Ed.Ds, or Ph.Ds to increase our pay scale as well as become better educators and we make so much less than private sector counterparts with the same degrees.  I have seen so many educators retire after 40 plus years and pass away before enjoying their pension.   Most educators would love to make what they’re worth, but most do it for the students.  We all started as young teachers and, yes, the beginning years with a young family can be tough financially but teaching will never be about being rich.   I just hope future generations will still choose education as a profession even though the pay is not great considering the required education.


----------



## Sandypk (Feb 6, 2021)

Willie said:


> It sounds like you believe you are not appreciated by your employer. Have you thought about finding another employer that appreciates your efforts?


It’s not about my employer appreciating us.  It’s about how little some parents appreciate educators.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 6, 2021)

Whatever happened to our country? Magats consider public school teachers to be the enemy. They hate our children so much they support Qanon crazies who harass survivors of school shootings and even claim they’re hoaxes. They support a party that tried to overthrow democratic government. They whine about the deficit right up until their Mango Magat Master runs up the highest deficit in world history, and then they’re right back it after he lost worse than he loses a fight with a glass of water, pretending it never happened. They think a dead south american dictator conspired with a voting machine company and the democratic party to engage in election fraud. They think that people and companies exercising their 1st Amendment rights actually violates the 1st Amendment. 

But it’s all the fault of teachers.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 6, 2021)

Sandypk said:


> We put money into our pensions, so it’s not for free.  After 30 years of teaching, teachers deserve a good pension and a few 2% raises along the way.  Most of us at 30 years have Masters degrees, Ed.Ds, or Ph.Ds to increase our pay scale as well as become better educators and we make so much less than private sector counterparts with the same degrees.  I have seen so many educators retire after 40 plus years and pass away before enjoying their pension.   Most educators would love to make what they’re worth, but most do it for the students.  We all started as young teachers and, yes, the beginning years with a young family can be tough financially but teaching will never be about being rich.   I just hope future generations will still choose education as a profession even though the pay is not great considering the required education.


How many young teachers pay into that pension but never get a dime?  

The system completely screws over young teachers.  They get half your pay and teach the hard to reach students.  You get twice the pay and first pick of classes.

When there is an election, there is no warning, so new teachers don't have a chance to organize and be heard.  Instead, the senior teachers keep control, and make sure the system continues.

Yes, the pay isn't great.  But the pay is bad, in part, because the senior folks repeatedly use the collective bargaining process to cheat the junior folks.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 6, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Whatever happened to our country? Magats consider public school teachers to be the enemy. They hate our children so much they support Qanon crazies who harass survivors of school shootings and even claim they’re hoaxes. They support a party that tried to overthrow democratic government. They whine about the deficit right up until their Mango Magat Master runs up the highest deficit in world history, and then they’re right back it after he lost worse than he loses a fight with a glass of water, pretending it never happened. They think a dead south american dictator conspired with a voting machine company and the democratic party to engage in election fraud. They think that people and companies exercising their 1st Amendment rights actually violates the 1st Amendment.
> 
> But it’s all the fault of teachers.


Have you considered an exorcism to have Trump removed from your subconscious?


----------



## Sandypk (Feb 6, 2021)

How many young teachers pay into that pension but never get a dime? Not true

The system completely screws over young teachers.  They get half your pay and teach the hard to reach students.  You get twice the pay and first pick of classes.  Not True

When there is an election, there is no warning, so new teachers don't have a chance to organize and be heard.  Instead, the senior teachers keep control, and make sure the system continues. Not true

Yes, the pay isn't great.  But the pay is bad, in part, because the senior folks repeatedly use the collective bargaining process to cheat the junior folks. Not true


----------



## dad4 (Feb 6, 2021)

Sandypk said:


> How many young teachers pay into that pension but never get a dime? Not true
> 
> The system completely screws over young teachers.  They get half your pay and teach the hard to reach students.  You get twice the pay and first pick of classes.  Not True
> 
> ...


Not true?

You might want to read your CBA.  

Pay schedules should be in there.  Along with the rules for class selection. 

Rules for the non-portable pensions will be with CalSTRS.


----------



## Sandypk (Feb 6, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Not true?
> 
> You might want to read your CBA.
> 
> ...


Yes, most of us have to stay with same district or we lose years.  True, which I don’t agree with.
Class selection of students is not true, but subjects taught or transferring to a different site is true.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 6, 2021)

Sandypk said:


> Yes, most of us have to stay with same district or we lose years.  True, which I don’t agree with.
> Class selection of students is not true, but subjects taught or transferring to a different site is true.


Sounds familiar.  

I didn’t mean teacher pick students as individuals.  But you can do a lot by picking site and level.  The remedial class at the weaker school is very different from the AP class at the stronger school.


----------



## blam (Feb 6, 2021)

I don't have issue with teacher pay.

 I do have issue with the pay of military and police officers. 20 years of service and you can retire with pension? That's crazy.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 6, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> I wish people would stop blaming the teachers for not wanting to go into a classroom of people who may or may not be bringing a virus that could make them very ill. If people took more time with their own kids instead of letting the internet and tv raise them it would be less of a problem (no I am not talking about the people working 2 jobs to put food on the table and a roof over their head).  I now know several people that have come down with this nasty little bug and they were following protocols as best as possible.  The people that are "hurting" the kids are the adults who keep trying to blame other people for the messes that other adults create.
> As far as teacher pay that is ridiculous to talk about considering the extra hours many of them put in making their hourly rate low; especially in light of what youtube "influencers" are making or when a CEO is worth billions of dollars when people are homeless and hungry!
> Does this suck, yep; could we have been in a different better place right now, who knows, but I would venture to guess the answer would have been yes if people would have worked together instead of whining and complaining about what others were doing (that is both political sides of the aisle).


CA Teachers Unions are directly to blame for public schools not opening. Private schools in CA have been in person full time since the beginning of the school year with no problem...don't take my word, ask our Gov whose kids have been attending private school in person full time.

BTW...so you're only disparaging people who work 1 job to put food on the table and a roof over their head? huh, never met anyone with this line of thinking.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 6, 2021)

Sandypk said:


> Wow, says I gross about $40,000 more than I really make.  They lump our insurance benefits into our salary.  Very misleading.  We make less per hour, per kid than a babysitter.  Most of us educators want to teach in person.  Online teaching and learning is more difficult for all of us, teachers and students.  So sorry you rich stay at home mommies and daddies have to parent right now.  Homeless and foster youth are going to in-person school in our district to get more support.  Our special Ed population who need in-person services are also getting support.  Stop blaming the educators for your problems.


Maybe all you educators who really want to teach in person should collectively organize and demand such from your union...because most of us parents who want our kids back in school and sports would gladly join you to amplify the demand. 

Since when do Teachers Unions decide what's best for our kids.


----------



## blam (Feb 6, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> Private schools in CA have been in person full time since the beginning of the school year with no problem...don't take my word, ask our Gov whose kids have been attending private school in person full time.


Did private school teachers return voluntarily or were they threatened to  lose their job if they did not do so?

That may be the difference. Private school teachers are enslaved and has little bargaining power.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 6, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Don’t lots of public school teachers also spend money out of their own pocket to purchase supplies for the classroom and are never reimbursed by the district?


After paying taxes, don’t lots of public school parents also spend money out of their own pocket to purchase supplies for the classroom and are never reimbursed by the district?


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 6, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> I wish people would stop blaming the teachers for not wanting to go into a classroom of people who may or may not be bringing a virus that could make them very ill. If people took more time with their own kids instead of letting the internet and tv raise them it would be less of a problem (no I am not talking about the people working 2 jobs to put food on the table and a roof over their head).  I now know several people that have come down with this nasty little bug and they were following protocols as best as possible.  The people that are "hurting" the kids are the adults who keep trying to blame other people for the messes that other adults create.
> As far as teacher pay that is ridiculous to talk about considering the extra hours many of them put in making their hourly rate low; especially in light of what youtube "influencers" are making or when a CEO is worth billions of dollars when people are homeless and hungry!
> Does this suck, yep; could we have been in a different better place right now, who knows, but I would venture to guess the answer would have been yes if people would have worked together instead of whining and complaining about what others were doing (that is both political sides of the aisle).


How come 45 states around the country have had in classrooms education all school year and youth sports non stop?  We must have some special kind of china virus in California huh?


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 6, 2021)

blam said:


> Did private school teachers return voluntarily or were they threatened to  lose their job if they did not do so?
> 
> That may be the difference. Private school teachers are enslaved and has little bargaining power.


Enslaved? ignorant choice of a word...aside from that, I'd love to see the facts and data you use to support your claims. I can only speak for all those I've spoken to directly...they were all very positive and happy people who gladly came back because they believed teachers are an essential part of our kids development...we're blessed to have them teaching our kids.


----------



## Sandypk (Feb 6, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> Maybe all you educators who really want to teach in person should collectively organize and demand such from your union...because most of us parents who want our kids back in school and sports would gladly join you to amplify the demand.
> 
> Since when do Teachers Unions decide what's best for our kids.


Actually, I am pretty sure the school board and Superintendent in our district are making the decisions.


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 6, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Have you considered an exorcism to have Trump removed from your subconscious?


That would require him to have a soul. So exorcism is a no go. Same applies for lobotomy.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 6, 2021)

Sandypk said:


> It’s not about my employer appreciating us.  It’s about how little some parents appreciate educators.


Taxpayers, thus parents, are your employer. All parents deeply appreciate good educators...it's just at this moment most parents would greatly appreciate educators who demand that kids be put first and schools open immediately.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 6, 2021)

Sandypk said:


> Actually, I am pretty sure the school board and Superintendent in our district are making the decisions.


We'll agree to disagree...can we agree on demanding that schools open immediately?


----------



## Sandypk (Feb 6, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> Taxpayers, thus parents, are your employer. All parents deeply appreciate good educators...it's just at this moment most parents would greatly appreciate educators who demand that kids be put first and schools open immediately.


I wish demanding things as an educator works, but it doesn’t.  Not with parents, not with the school board.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 6, 2021)

Sandypk said:


> I wish demanding things as an educator works, but it doesn’t.  Not with parents, not with the school board.


I see, so you're the victim in all this.


----------



## Sandypk (Feb 6, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> I see, so you're the victim in all this.


Nope, I never said that.  Thanks for putting words in my mouth.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 6, 2021)

Sandypk said:


> I didn’t even account for that...right now even more to support our online programs.  Converted spaces for an office (garages, attics, bedroom space), extra computers, ink, paper, art supplies mailed home, packets, reinforcement prizes via Amazon deliveries, etc.   So many





MicPaPa said:


> After paying taxes, don’t lots of public school parents also spend money out of their own pocket to purchase supplies for the classroom and are never reimbursed by the district?


So what.  It takes a village AND it’s their damn kids.  If you want to complain about taxes, complain about corporate welfare.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 6, 2021)

Sandypk said:


> Nope, I never said that.  Thanks for putting words in my mouth.


Again, can we agree on demanding that schools open immediately?


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 6, 2021)

MacDre said:


> So what.  It takes a village AND it’s their damn kids.  If you want to complain about taxes, complain about corporate welfare.


That book was a joke and bombed, for good reason...yet, there will always be fools who buy it.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 6, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> That book was a joke and bombed, for good reason...yet, there will always be fools who buy it.


It’s actually an African proverb.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 6, 2021)

MacDre said:


> It’s actually an African proverb.


Take it up with HRC, she misappropriated it...as usual.


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 6, 2021)

California are some of the worst performing schools in the nation along with Chicago and new York so it's no wonder teachers want to sit at home doing nothing.  Last fall when the counties moved to the red tier orange county submitted waivers to open their schools.  Of course my kids school district was lazy getting their waiver in and missed the opportunity to re open before the county went purple tier again.  The zoom education is worthless teachers putting little or no effort at all. It's easy to sit home and collect a paycheck.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 6, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> California are some of the worst performing schools in the nation along with Chicago and new York so it's no wonder teachers want to sit at home doing nothing.  Last fall when the counties moved to the red tier orange county submitted waivers to open their schools.  Of course my kids school district was lazy getting their waiver in and missed the opportunity to re open before the county went purple tier again.  The zoom education is worthless teachers putting little or no effort at all. It's easy to sit home and collect a paycheck.


Of the teachers I know, more would welcome being back in their classrooms with their students than not.  

The current situation is a top down thing......


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Feb 6, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> How come 45 states around the country have had in classrooms education all school year and youth sports non stop?  We must have some special kind of china virus in California huh?


California Variant?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Feb 6, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> Enslaved? ignorant choice of a word...aside from that, I'd love to see the facts and data you use to support your claims. I can only speak for all those I've spoken to directly...they were all very positive and happy people who gladly came back because they believed teachers are an essential part of our kids development...we're blessed to have them teaching our kids.


Ehay isway away Inesechay otbay


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 6, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Of the teachers I know, more would welcome being back in their classrooms with their students than not.
> 
> The current situation is a top down thing......


That's good and obviously there are good solid teachers out there who would do as you posted. Not all of them are lazy or incompetent.  A lot has to do with the school environment they are employed in to. A lot of school districts is some dangerous parts of certain cities. Are they motivated to go back into those high crime areas and teach in the classroom when they could just do a zoom a few days a week and 90% of the class doesn't even log in to the zoom? Our wonderful legislature even made it illegal to expel kids for a variety of crimes and violations committed on campus making another unsafe environment and reason for teachers to stay home.


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 6, 2021)

Another thing, school sports are separated in the same type of color coded restricted tiers that newsolini has for the state. Soccer is in the yellow moderate tier. We are currently in purple for the state. We would have to drop 2 color tiers to have a high school soccer season.  Practice can start with distance protocols in place. CIF uses the color tier when making their decision to allow a specific sport.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 6, 2021)

blam said:


> I don't have issue with teacher pay.
> 
> I do have issue with the pay of military and police officers. 20 years of service and you can retire with pension? That's crazy.


Some cops are paid very well.  Military?  Are they ever?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 7, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> The zoom education is worthless teachers putting little or no effort at all. It's easy to sit home and collect a paycheck.


Most teachers want to go back to work.  They don’t like zoom because they have to work harder at getting kids to pay attention.  My wife works every day from 7:30 to 5 and several hours on the weekend.   I challenge you $100 to do this for 1 week.    You wouldn’t last more than 3 days.   Have you even tried teaching your kids for a whole month?


----------



## Chalklines (Feb 7, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Another thing, school sports are separated in the same type of color coded restricted tiers that newsolini has for the state. Soccer is in the yellow moderate tier. We are currently in purple for the state. We would have to drop 2 color tiers to have a high school soccer season.  Practice can start with distance protocols in place. CIF uses the color tier when making their decision to allow a specific sport.


Understand High School and youth sports will not have ANY competition in this state until 2022 unless the governor and his colored tier system's recalled


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 7, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Most teachers want to go back to work.  They don’t like zoom because they have to work harder at getting kids to pay attention.  My wife works every day from 7:30 to 5 and several hours on the weekend.   I challenge you $100 to do this for 1 week.    You wouldn’t last more than 3 days.   Have you even tried teaching your kids for a whole month?


I've been teaching my kids for over a year now because of how poor the quality of the zoom education is. To do a zoom class right, teachers need to be in their classroom for 7 hours talking and teaching their virtual class. Instead they sit on their couch with a coffee and pre record some minimal instructions.  My high school kid only gets her classes zoomed 2 days a week. Why not 5 days like a regular school week? She is making up for it by taking 3 classes at a local junior college. She will enter college as a sophomore and I'll take your $100 now because my 33 year career far exceeded your little work hour example. Keep in mind also I'm not lumping all teachers into the lazy category.  Some are excellent but LA unified? Chicago teachers union? New York? Of course conservative Orange county teachers were back in the classroom last fall. Teachers in 45 other states have been in the classroom all school year. We are just really special in California.


----------



## crush (Feb 7, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Most teachers want to go back to work.  They don’t like zoom because they have to work harder at getting kids to pay attention.  My wife works every day from 7:30 to 5 and several hours on the weekend.   I challenge you $100 to do this for 1 week.    You wouldn’t last more than 3 days.   Have you even tried teaching your kids for a whole month?


My sister in law works her tail off.  Single mommy with with three kids under 12.  She teaches all day, everyday in her zoom classroom at home.  She wants back to school so bad she complains to higher up and it's a big, "no, were not all healthy like you."  My other good good friend works 4 hours a day and makes well over $100K a year.  He loves this online zoom life and hopes it's here to stay  Most teachers want back asap, but some love this schedule and I dont blame them at all. Were all SOL one way or another. I decided to work on my 24 year old marriage and make it awesome and full of love and mercy. Let me tell you, these last 11 months is exactly what the Love Dr ordered for my marriage. It's so hot, it's spicy. I love her so much, you have no idea. Hot picnic date on the beach to watch sunset last night   I call it the Pre Valentine surprise.  Lastly, everyone needs to relaxe and take a chill pill.  Thank you to all the teachers who are trying to get back into the classroom. We know who you are and we all appreciate all you do.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 7, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> I've been teaching my kids for over a year now because of how poor the quality of the zoom education is. To do a zoom class right, teachers need to be in their classroom for 7 hours talking and teaching their virtual class. Instead they sit on their couch with a coffee and pre record some minimal instructions.  My high school kid only gets her classes zoomed 2 days a week. Why not 5 days like a regular school week? She is making up for it by taking 3 classes at a local junior college. She will enter college as a sophomore and I'll take your $100 now because my 33 year career far exceeded your little work hour example. Keep in mind also I'm not lumping all teachers into the lazy category.  Some are excellent but LA unified? Chicago teachers union? New York? Of course conservative Orange county teachers were back in the classroom last fall. Teachers in 45 other states have been in the classroom all school year. We are just really special in California.


I had no idea the school program was so bad for public school kids.  Recently, the mayor and city attorney for San Francisco started attacking the teachers union for not opening schools.  But the word on the street is that the mayor and city attorney are just posturing because inner city schools can’t open until proper ventilation is installed.  The kids that the mayor is most concerned about are the most high risk because they stay in high density multi generational housing and their parents work in factories, grocery stores etc.
Do we really want districts full of classes of high risk kids in rooms all day without proper ventilation AND sanitation?


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 7, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I had no idea the school program was so bad for public school kids.  Recently, the mayor and city attorney for San Francisco started attacking the teachers union for not opening schools.  But the word on the street is that the mayor and city attorney are just posturing because inner city schools can’t open until proper ventilation is installed.  The kids that the mayor is most concerned about are the most high risk because they stay in high density multi generational housing and their parents work in factories, grocery stores etc.
> Do we really want districts full of classes of high risk kids in rooms all day without proper ventilation AND sanitation?


I hear you chirping...yet, imagine if they had the same school choices as yourself...funny how that works.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 7, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> I hear you chirping...yet, imagine if they had the same school choices as yourself...funny how that works.


Are you talking about my local public school that was under federal indictment for suspending black and brown kids w/o cause or are you talking about the economical private school my kid attends in Tijuana?


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 7, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Are you talking about my local public school that was under federal indictment for suspending black and brown kids w/o cause or are you talking about the economical private school my kid attends in Tijuana?


I see, just not your village...choice privilege. I get it *wink*


----------



## MacDre (Feb 7, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> I see, just not your village...choice privilege. I get it *wink*


I’m a product and advocate of public education.  I missed lots of school coming up through the public school system and I managed to go to college.  In terms of access to a quality education, Covid hasn’t changed much for the demographic that I am most familiar with (po’ folks); they weren’t receiving proper academic support prior to Covid and they have no expectations of being treated right during or after Covid either.

Maybe we are talking past each other because of your privileged background?


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 7, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I had no idea the school program was so bad for public school kids.  Recently, the mayor and city attorney for San Francisco started attacking the teachers union for not opening schools.  But the word on the street is that the mayor and city attorney are just posturing because inner city schools can’t open until proper ventilation is installed.  The kids that the mayor is most concerned about are the most high risk because they stay in high density multi generational housing and their parents work in factories, grocery stores etc.
> Do we really want districts full of classes of high risk kids in rooms all day without proper ventilation AND sanitation?


Some kids like those with severe asthma are high risk and parents can choose not to have them in class. Most schools are using a hybrid system where half the class goes 2 days then the other half goes 2 days and the remaining days are virtual class. Parents can choose to do the hybrid 2 day class session or remain at home with 5 days of virtual class. Like 90% in my kids district want the hybrid classes but the district will not re open pending guidance from the great newsolini.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 7, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I’m a product and advocate of public education.  I missed lots of school coming up through the public school system and I managed to go to college.  In terms of access to a quality education, Covid hasn’t changed much for the demographic that I am most familiar with (po’ folks); they weren’t receiving proper academic support prior to Covid and they have no expectations of being treated right during or after Covid either.
> 
> Maybe we are talking past each other because of your privileged background?


I'm with ya brother...we're all down with the struggle, right *wink*

Elections have life changing consequences...yet, you repeatedly vote for the same privileged folks who for decades have, and continue to, neglect and fail those you profess to be "most familiar" with...albeit from atop a distant privileged life (village)...also known as, I believe the current SJW term is, "virtue signaling."


----------



## full90 (Feb 7, 2021)

Regarding the recall: the actual vote wouldn’t happen until September or October. Life will be back to normal and there will be no overwhelming push to vote out newsom. It’s such a waste of money and energy, funded by some real crazies. (Check out the main donors of the recall movement. Really far right wackos).

What’s more, the way the recall election means we end up with a worse choice. Anyone can run. Like 60 people can run. And the majority wins even is it’s tiny. So someone with 25% of the votes can beat out the other 59 candidates and be governor. It’s not a great solution.

the whole thing is stupid. If kids are back in schools and life is even somewhat normal a huge recall turnout won’t happen. So dumb.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 7, 2021)

full90 said:


> Regarding the recall: the actual vote wouldn’t happen until September or October. Life will be back to normal and there will be no overwhelming push to vote out newsom. It’s such a waste of money and energy, funded by some real crazies. (Check out the main donors of the recall movement. Really far right wackos).
> 
> What’s more, the way the recall election means we end up with a worse choice. Anyone can run. Like 60 people can run. And the majority wins even is it’s tiny. So someone with 25% of the votes can beat out the other 59 candidates and be governor. It’s not a great solution.
> 
> the whole thing is stupid. If kids are back in schools and life is even somewhat normal a huge recall turnout won’t happen. So dumb.


Not going to weigh in on the politics here but your assumption life goes back to normal is wrong.  The tier system is sensitive enough even a small wave like socals summer means closures. The variants are moving away from the vaccines. Vaccinations will not be done until the summer and it’s difficult to mandate until the eu label removes. Kids won’t be fully vaccinated until 2022. And we are racing between vaccines and a coming 3rd California wave right now. They are talking masks until 2023.  Lausd is currently deep into plans for hybrid only next year with classes anticipated to shut if there are cases. My own offices shut til October or November.

the reality now is covid is not likely to go away. We have to learn to live with the fact there will be cases for some time and everyone will likely eventually get covid (but with a much lower death rate hopefully on par or lower than the flu).  The emergency will be effectively over in a month or 2 with the elderly getting vaccinated. The open question is when does the panic end.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 7, 2021)

full90 said:


> Regarding the recall: the actual vote wouldn’t happen until September or October. Life will be back to normal and there will be no overwhelming push to vote out newsom. It’s such a waste of money and energy, funded by some real crazies. (Check out the main donors of the recall movement. Really far right wackos).
> 
> What’s more, the way the recall election means we end up with a worse choice. Anyone can run. Like 60 people can run. And the majority wins even is it’s tiny. So someone with 25% of the votes can beat out the other 59 candidates and be governor. It’s not a great solution.
> 
> the whole thing is stupid. If kids are back in schools and life is even somewhat normal a huge recall turnout won’t happen. So dumb.


Translation: "I'm a privileged *tolerant & compassionate* leftist who never has to feel the effects or live with the consequences of the policies and status quo of my woke voting habits."


----------



## Copa9 (Feb 7, 2021)

Willie said:


> Not sure where you came up with $35k but according to the CDE, as of 2018-2019 the average salary of CA Public School Teacher was over $83K.


That salary is after about 17 years teaching and depends on depth of education (degrees, units) and the district.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 7, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> I'm with ya brother...we're all down with the struggle, right *wink*
> 
> Elections have life changing consequences...yet, you repeatedly vote for the same privileged folks who for decades have, and continue to, neglect and fail those you profess to be "most familiar" with...albeit from atop a distant privileged life (village)...also known as, I believe the current SJW term is, "virtue signaling."


Don’t hate the player, hate the game.  I’m gonna let my lil’ cousin tell you about what I’m talking about.  Pay attention.


			https://youtube.com/playlist?list=RDb4F8R5Z0_nA


----------



## Willie (Feb 7, 2021)

Copa9 said:


> That salary is after about 17 years teaching and depends on depth of education (degrees, units) and the district.


Most fields pay the more experienced and better educated, etc... higher salary.


----------



## TOSDCI (Feb 7, 2021)

blam said:


> Did private school teachers return voluntarily or were they threatened to  lose their job if they did not do so?
> 
> That may be the difference. Private school teachers are enslaved and has little bargaining power.


If they are enslaved, why would they stay at the same school for years?  Quite honestly, most private schools pay less than public schools so why not try to go to a public school and teach if you are being forced to teach in person?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 7, 2021)

TOSDCI said:


> If they are enslaved, why would they stay at the same school for years?  Quite honestly, most private schools pay less than public schools so why not try to go to a public school and teach if you are being forced to teach in person?


Many and most do. That includes charter.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 7, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Don’t hate the player, hate the game.  I’m gonna let my lil’ cousin tell you about what I’m talking about.  Pay attention.
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/playlist?list=RDb4F8R5Z0_nA


Oops...


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 7, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Don’t hate the player, hate the game.  I’m gonna let my lil’ cousin tell you about what I’m talking about.  Pay attention.
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/playlist?list=RDb4F8R5Z0_nA


I'll pass, don't waste my time with youtube...it's a clown show for slow mo's...not surprising, just actually expected a bit more depth. Oh well, hence the term "village idiot." Peace - Out bruh!


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 7, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Oops...


...case in point.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 7, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> ...case in point.


You should have listened and learned.  Oh well, it’s there for your review.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 7, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> I'll pass, don't waste my time with youtube...it's a clown show for slow mo's...not surprising, just actually expected a bit more depth. Oh well, hence the term "village idiot." Peace - Out bruh!


Maybe it just went over your head.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 8, 2021)

Ive been watching the covid cases every day for the past 6 months and although it looks like we should be opening up in March, there's a big concern with San Diego.  Their cases are not dropping as fast as other counties and they did find a good amount of UK variant cases in that county.   During the summer, San Diego was the first county in Socal to go to the red and then orange tier.  Now we have the rest of the counties dropping much faster than San Diego.   

  And then there's this.....  https://news.yahoo.com/more-100-students-staff-quarantined-164700941.html


I am holding off making my next year's club deposit until the very last day or just take a pass altogether until the first game of the new season begins.  It will be a buyer's market for us soccer parents.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 8, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> How come 45 states around the country have had in classrooms education all school year and youth sports non stop?  We must have some special kind of china virus in California huh?


Racist.


----------



## crush (Feb 8, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Racist.


Hey EOTL, are you married?  I'm offering free marriage advice.  I know the secret to finding the true Eve.  My next class is called, "How to find your inner Adam and sweep Eve off her feet."


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 8, 2021)

full90 said:


> Regarding the recall: the actual vote wouldn’t happen until September or October. Life will be back to normal and there will be no overwhelming push to vote out newsom. It’s such a waste of money and energy, funded by some real crazies. (Check out the main donors of the recall movement. Really far right wackos).
> 
> What’s more, the way the recall election means we end up with a worse choice. Anyone can run. Like 60 people can run. And the majority wins even is it’s tiny. So someone with 25% of the votes can beat out the other 59 candidates and be governor. It’s not a great solution.
> 
> the whole thing is stupid. If kids are back in schools and life is even somewhat normal a huge recall turnout won’t happen. So dumb.


The recall is just like the 2nd impeachment.  I’m all about ruining Newsom’s political career.  I’m all about preventing him for remaining in power of CA or ever becoming president.  It’s absolutely personal.  He’s a monumental asshole.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 8, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Oops...


Can you watch this trash and understand why the majority of people don’t find this “culture” desirable, admirable and wouldn’t want this clown as a neighbor?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 8, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Maybe it just went over your head.


It’s a clown show.  Who needs to listen to more babbling and making excuses for failure?  When is someone going to make a rap video about putting on man clothes and finding a real job?  Maybe if there was less whining and glorifying what seems to be so awful?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 8, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Racist.


Hey, Ladyboy, was that you streaking at the Super Bowl?  They wouldn’t show it on tv but, the minute they said, “a pink bra and thong parting his nuts”, I immediately wondered if you’d taken your talents to Tampa.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 8, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Are you talking about my local public school that was under federal indictment for suspending black and brown kids w/o cause or are you talking about the economical private school my kid attends in Tijuana?


What is “without cause”?


----------



## dad4 (Feb 8, 2021)

Back to soccer,


SoccerFan4Life said:


> Ive been watching the covid cases every day for the past 6 months and although it looks like we should be opening up in March, there's a big concern with San Diego.  Their cases are not dropping as fast as other counties and they did find a good amount of UK variant cases in that county.   During the summer, San Diego was the first county in Socal to go to the red and then orange tier.  Now we have the rest of the counties dropping much faster than San Diego.
> 
> And then there's this.....  https://news.yahoo.com/more-100-students-staff-quarantined-164700941.html
> 
> ...


Rate of decline seems to be dropping in SCC, too.

Was about 20-30 percent per week, now more like 10.

Not sure if it's a long term thing, or if it applies to other counties.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 8, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> It’s a clown show.  Who needs to listen to more babbling and making excuses for failure?  When is someone going to make a rap video about putting on man clothes and finding a real job?  Maybe if there was less whining and glorifying what seems to be so awful?


Very ethnocentric response pal.  Since the song went over your head, maybe you can receive the message better in writing, so here you go:








						Mistah F.A.B. - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				



.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 8, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Very ethnocentric response pal.  Since the song went over your head, maybe you can receive the message better in writing, so here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The link lacks his lyrics, of course.  Nice guy in private.  What message is he selling?

Most of the revulsion to the modern urban music scene centers around the message: too much respect for violent criminal careers and too little respect for women.

Perhaps "Son of a Pimp" is a deep introspection into the sins of the father, the suffering it caused, and the son's efforts to help out all the women who had been hurt by his father's career choice.

And perhaps flying monkeys are on their way to deliver my covid vaccine.

You never know.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 8, 2021)

dad4 said:


> The link lacks his lyrics, of course.  Nice guy in private.  What message is he selling?
> 
> Most of the revulsion to the modern urban music scene centers around the message: too much respect for violent criminal careers and too little respect for women.
> 
> ...


Kids in Oakland aren’t being influenced by his lyrics because it’s their reality all day everyday.  He’s reaching kids like me that had no interest in listening to a square teacher from Marin who doesn’t understand life on my side of the tracks.  Y’all should have called me out on the other rappers because this dude is hella square compared to the others.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 8, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Very ethnocentric response pal.  Since the song went over your head, maybe you can receive the message better in writing, so here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps nobody is immune from criticism.  Most RAP trash and promotes trash.

If the entire genre didn’t promote violence, drugs, misogyny and blame the white man for everything, well... forget it.  That’s exactly all it does.

I’ve heard the lyrics.  Stanley is just another one that will blame whitey for keeping him down (via invisible systemic oppression) because his father was in prison instead of the home.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 8, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Perhaps nobody is immune from criticism.  Most RAP trash and promotes trash.
> 
> If the entire genre didn’t promote violence, drugs, misogyny and blame the white man for everything, well... forget it.  That’s exactly all it does.
> 
> I’ve heard the lyrics.  Stanley is just another one that will blame whitey for keeping him down (via invisible systemic oppression) because his father was in prison instead of the home.


Actually Stanley ain’t complaining, he’s making lemonade out of lemons.  He’s also accessible to all youth in Oakland and shows them anything is possible with patience and hard work.  His Dope Era clothing line is really taking off in addition to his rap career.

And ain’t nobody promoting anything.  Folks are storytelling about the everyday reality in their community.  They can’t help that the bubble kids in OC love their stories and try to emulate them.  Drugs and pimping were in Oakland long before rap.


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 8, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Hey, Ladyboy, was that you streaking at the Super Bowl?  They wouldn’t show it on tv but, the minute they said, “a pink bra and thong parting his nuts”, I immediately wondered if you’d taken your talents to Tampa.



ROFL...excuse me while I whip this out....


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 8, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Actually Stanley ain’t complaining, he’s making lemonade out of lemons.  He’s also accessible to all youth in Oakland and shows them anything is possible with patience and hard work.  His Dope Era clothing line is really taking off in addition to his rap career.
> 
> And ain’t nobody promoting anything.  Folks are storytelling about the everyday reality in their community.  They can’t help that the bubble kids in OC love their stories and try to emulate them.  Drugs and pimping were in Oakland long before rap.


Emulating and mocking are not the same.  Besides, “everyday reality” is usually self inflicted.  Nobody admires pants hanging around your ass and 4 gold chains.  Its cartoonish, just like Stanley’s video.  When you glorify and promote it, who is going to change the self-destructive behavior?  Because I know a lot of people are tired of hearing about it.  

By the way, I’m sure EOTL loved Abel’s halftime show.  Hundreds of men wearing jockstraps on their faces.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 8, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Kids in Oakland aren’t being influenced by his lyrics because it’s their reality all day everyday.  He’s reaching kids like me that had no interest in listening to a square teacher from Marin who doesn’t understand life on my side of the tracks.  Y’all should have called me out on the other rappers because this dude is hella square compared to the others.


If you remember, I did call you out on Mozzy.  

Want gold chains?  Just become a dealer, car thief, or pimp.  Better yet, get other people to do the dirty work for you and become a crime boss.

Toxic ideas.  A whole genre dedicated to glorifying the oppressors of the community.


----------



## watfly (Feb 8, 2021)

I don't know


SoccerFan4Life said:


> Ive been watching the covid cases every day for the past 6 months and although it looks like we should be opening up in March, there's a big concern with San Diego.  Their cases are not dropping as fast as other counties and they did find a good amount of UK variant cases in that county.   During the summer, San Diego was the first county in Socal to go to the red and then orange tier.  Now we have the rest of the counties dropping much faster than San Diego.
> 
> And then there's this.....  https://news.yahoo.com/more-100-students-staff-quarantined-164700941.html
> 
> ...


I share your concern and I don't understand it relative to other counties.  Did San Diegans become less obedient to restrictions relative to their SoCal neighbors during this last wave?  I felt like San Diegans were much more serious about the January 21 spike versus the July 20.  Is the virus just bound to infect a certain number of people and its finally catching up to us after consistently outperforming the rest of SoCal?



dad4 said:


> And perhaps flying monkeys are on their way to deliver my covid vaccine.
> 
> You never know.


That's a big fat no.  No way I'm getting a vaccine from a flying monkey.  I've not gotten over my fear of flying monkeys since I was a kid and seeing the Wizard of Oz for the first time.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 8, 2021)

dad4 said:


> If you remember, I did call you out on Mozzy.
> 
> Want gold chains?  Just become a dealer, car thief, or pimp.  Better yet, get other people to do the dirty work for you and become a crime boss.
> 
> Toxic ideas.  A whole genre dedicated to glorifying the oppressors Then there


And let’s not forget Abel “The Weeknd” Tesfaye.  No father, raised by his grandparents, who admits to funding his young drug habit by shoplifting and... wait for it... dropping out of high school!

I see a pattern of oppression here, MD.  It’s almost like, I don’t know, putting the blame on everyone else for your bullshit?


----------



## SoccerMom2019 (Feb 8, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Ive been watching the covid cases every day for the past 6 months and although it looks like we should be opening up in March, there's a big concern with San Diego.  Their cases are not dropping as fast as other counties and they did find a good amount of UK variant cases in that county.   During the summer, San Diego was the first county in Socal to go to the red and then orange tier.  Now we have the rest of the counties dropping much faster than San Diego.
> 
> And then there's this.....  https://news.yahoo.com/more-100-students-staff-quarantined-164700941.html
> 
> ...


How is it that San Diego County is able to host "scrimmages" in Oceanside every weekend with numerous different teams and we can't do that here in Orange County?


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 8, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Hey, Ladyboy, was that you streaking at the Super Bowl?  They wouldn’t show it on tv but, the minute they said, “a pink bra and thong parting his nuts”, I immediately wondered if you’d taken your talents to Tampa.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358612022569676802
Quite the athlete


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 8, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358612022569676802
> Quite the athlete


Reportedly this was a stunt to win "proposition" bets

The bail being a lot less vs. the amounts won by a crew that bet "streaker" would make a appearance at pretty good odds.


----------



## watfly (Feb 8, 2021)

SoccerMom2019 said:


> How is it that San Diego County is able to host "scrimmages" in Oceanside every weekend with numerous different teams and we can't do that here in Orange County?


Because no one has turned them in and I suspect Oceanside police have better things to do.


----------



## RedHawk (Feb 8, 2021)

SoccerMom2019 said:


> How is it that San Diego County is able to host "scrimmages" in Oceanside every weekend with numerous different teams and we can't do that here in Orange County?


stop spreading rumors......   we all know those fields are empty every weekend!!


----------



## Speed (Feb 8, 2021)

RedHawk said:


> stop spreading rumors......   we all know those fields are empty every weekend!!


ya, I think for the kids sake keep this quiet.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 8, 2021)

SoccerMom2019 said:


> How is it that San Diego County is able to host "scrimmages" in Oceanside every weekend with numerous different teams and we can't do that here in Orange County?


You just need to find a field tucked in somewhere and find a coach that is willing to bend the rules.    Just do what baseball teams do.  Lol


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 8, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Reportedly this was a stunt to win "proposition" bets
> 
> The bail being a lot less vs. the amounts won by a crew that bet "streaker" would make a appearance at pretty good odds.


Well maybe a different kind of stunt afterall...








						Super Bowl streaker charged with trespassing after 4th quarter publicity stunt
					

Florida man Yuri Andrade has been identified as the Super Bowl streaker, and he's now facing a trespassing charge.



					sports.yahoo.com
				




The incident was hilarious, weird, and unexpected, but that doesn’t explain why he did it. Why run onto the field wearing a pink thong leotard? According to WFLA, it was a publicity stunt to advertise an adult website.

According to reports, Andrade was planted there by social media personality Vitaly Zdorovetskiy, who has pulled this prank before.
Zdorovetskiy runs the website Vitaly Uncensored, which was written on the front of Andrade’s pink swimsuit. Vitaly Uncensored is an adult website.


----------



## Jar!23 (Feb 9, 2021)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.timesheraldonline.com/2021/02/09/prep-sports-on-pause-gov-newsom-provides-another-update-on-youth-athletics/amp/

So who makes the decision?  Gov, CDPH or schools?


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 9, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.timesheraldonline.com/2021/02/09/prep-sports-on-pause-gov-newsom-provides-another-update-on-youth-athletics/amp/
> 
> So who makes the decision?  Gov, CDPH or schools?


Multiple layers:  governor + CDPH first put forth the guidance.

County heath reviewes and puts out their guidelines.

School districts and CIF reviews the above two and makes decisions and put forth their guidelines or not...just going to follow the CDPH & county guidance to the letter.

Schools or coaches are last on the list and decide if they want to give it a go and/or how there going to proceed, modify, or not.


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Feb 9, 2021)

Is it me or does it seem like he is holding youth sports as some kind of ransom against schools to open them up as well.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 9, 2021)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Is it me or does it seem like he is holding youth sports as some kind of ransom against schools to open them up as well.


It’s just you. He is trying to save lives regardless of whatever conspiracy theories are being thrown out there. I particularly enjoyed the one about sabotaging the economy intentionally and passing a marijuana bill 100-0 (although he is not in the legislature) so he could personally profit from it although he doesn’t have a financial interest in the marijuana industry.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 9, 2021)

EOTL said:


> It’s just you. He is trying to save lives regardless of whatever conspiracy theories are being thrown out there.


Just another failure to add to his list!


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 9, 2021)

The question that I would have asked is “ mr governor, how is it that the rest of the country is open for youth sports but California is not doing this?  Despite your efforts, California is not performing well in terms of covid containment yet you continue to keep youth sports closed?”


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 9, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> The question that I would have asked is “ mr governor, how is it that the rest of the country is open for youth sports but California is not doing this?  Despite your efforts, California is not performing well in terms of covid containment yet you continue to keep youth sports closed?”


...because it requires actual journalists...rare these days.


----------



## LB Mom 78 (Feb 9, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> ...because it requires actual journalists...rare these days.


One of the posters with a tiny pecker should be telling you how much of a P.O.S. you are for saying this in 3...2...1.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 9, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> The question that I would have asked is “ mr governor, how is it that the rest of the country is open for youth sports but California is not doing this?  Despite your efforts, California is not performing well in terms of covid containment yet you continue to keep youth sports closed?”


That would be because people like you keep trying to actively thwart his efforts and even completely disregard them.


----------



## watfly (Feb 9, 2021)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Is it me or does it seem like he is holding youth sports as some kind of ransom against schools to open them up as well.


In today's press conference Newsom said that he was "negotiating a deal for youth sports and that they were making progress".  So yes, not about science but about using our kids as political negotiating chips.


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (Feb 9, 2021)

watfly said:


> In today's press conference Newsom said that he was "negotiating a deal for youth sports and that they were making progress".  So yes, not about science but about using our kids as political negotiating chips.


This was my exact thought when I read his comments. Negotiating? What are you negotiating?  This moron in order to make it look like a compromise and not that he has been wrong from the beginning is probably negotiating that kids will wear masks while playing and maybe even a stricter version of rules from what they did in Massachusetts. I wouldn’t have this guy negotiate anything let alone how my kids participate in sports.  Doing the right thing shouldn’t be a negotiation.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 9, 2021)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Is it me or does it seem like he is holding youth sports as some kind of ransom against schools to open them up as well.


Youth sports conditioning at schools has been going on for many months minus the stay at home orders even while schools have been mostly closed besides some privates, exempted special ed and 1-2 graders in select districts.

There of course some intertwining since the majority of youth sports takes places at school facilities.  Limited access and limited fields open but don't think it's 1 vs the other or anything.  The optics well that's another issue so would look better if school openings would be on the same rate as youth sports without the tier's.

The comprise they are seeking for youth Sports could also be applied to school openings if they can reduce or not tie them only to the Tier's.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 9, 2021)

EOTL said:


> It’s just you. He is trying to save lives regardless of whatever conspiracy theories are being thrown out there. I particularly enjoyed the one about sabotaging the economy intentionally and passing a marijuana bill 100-0 (although he is not in the legislature) so he could personally profit from it although he doesn’t have a financial interest in the marijuana industry.


No, he’s saving his own life, as in the life of his political aspirations.  He knows a recall severely hinders his future in the White House.  He gives a shit about himself and himself alone.  So even though the numbers don’t justify him completely changing his tune, which is exactly what he’s doing, the recall did.  

Dummy.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 9, 2021)

LB Mom 78 said:


> One of the posters with a tiny pecker should be telling you how much of a P.O.S. you are for saying this in 3...2...1.


LOL! Now this is my kind of Mom!


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 9, 2021)

EOTL said:


> That would be because people like you keep trying to actively thwart his efforts and even completely disregard them.


Like Trump?

Oh shit, you were talking about Gavin!

My bad, HYPOCRITE.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 9, 2021)

EOTL said:


> That would be because people like you keep trying to actively thwart his efforts and even completely disregard them.


...you do realize his kids have been attending private school in-person full time all school year, right? I am sure even all your cats get it.


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 9, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> No, he’s saving his own life, as in the life of his political aspirations.  He knows a recall severely hinders his future in the White House.  He gives a shit about himself and himself alone.  So even though the numbers don’t justify him completely changing his tune, which is exactly what he’s doing, the recall did.
> 
> Dummy.


Newsolini was probably negotiating kids sports over dinner at that expensive restaurant again with a large group and no masks.


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 9, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> ...you do realize his kids have been attending private school in-person full time all school year, right? I am sure even all your cats get it.



All your cats.....I cant stop laughing at that one...classic


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 9, 2021)

EOTL said:


> That would be because people like you keep trying to actively thwart his efforts and even completely disregard them.


Nope. It doesn’t explain why 48 states allow youth sports.  
There’s also this thing called French Laundry restaurant that newsome lied about.  
He can’t even follow the rules!


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Feb 9, 2021)

EOTL said:


> That would be because people like you keep trying to actively thwart his efforts and even completely disregard them.


Keep your kid at home than. Majority if not all of these kids want to play. Have you thought about the depression these kids are going through! The rest of the country is playing with no issues. If a parent chooses to keep there kids home than please do so but don’t decide for the 90% that want to play.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 10, 2021)

This thread has not yet been exiled to off topic 2.

I take it we are trying to fix that oversight?

I’d pitch in to help, but y’all seem to have it under control.


----------



## crush (Feb 10, 2021)

dad4 said:


> This thread has not yet been exiled to off topic 2.
> 
> I take it we are trying to fix that oversight?
> 
> I’d pitch in to help, but y’all seem to have it under control.


Keep it about sports dad.  Are your kids balling in any USL?  That is the way, the truth and the only way to play today.  Permission does not work.  When I got my DL at 16 my mom thought I drove to fast.  The only way to use her car was to ask for permission she said and it usually was big fat, "no!!!"  So I decided to just take her car when she fell asleep around 8pm.  My night was just getting started.  Sometimes you have to make things happen so kids can play without permission.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Keep your kid at home than. Majority if not all of these kids want to play. Have you thought about the depression these kids are going through! The rest of the country is playing with no issues. If a parent chooses to keep there kids home than please do so but don’t decide for the 90% that want to play.


Of course. Have you thought about half a million dead people? Have you thought about the emotional impact on their families?

It is great that Newsom is taking a stand despite the obvious political consequences. All you magats whine all day about weak politicians, and now you’re whining about one who doesn’t give a s**t about the consequences.


----------



## crush (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Of course. Have you thought about half a million dead people? Have you thought about the emotional impact on their families?
> 
> It is great that Newsom is taking a stand despite the obvious political consequences. All you magats whine all day about weak politicians, and now you’re whining about one who doesn’t give a s**t about the consequences.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> The question that I would have asked is “ mr governor, how is it that the rest of the country is open for youth sports but California is not doing this?  Despite your efforts, California is not performing well in terms of covid containment yet you continue to keep youth sports closed?”


Great idea. We haven’t killed everyone yet, so let’s do more! We really need more transmissible interactions so we can kill people faster!


----------



## crush (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Of course. Have you thought about half a million dead people? Have you thought about the emotional impact on their families?
> 
> It is great that Newsom is taking a stand despite the obvious political consequences. All you magats whine all day about weak politicians, and now you’re whining about one who doesn’t give a s**t about the consequences.


Let's focus on 2021/2022 SW ECNL.  What are your thoughts?  Also, you have good takes on HS Soccer.  Looks like that is not going to happen this year.  Stay on soccer and forget all the labels.  Were just humans on this planet bro


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> ...you do realize his kids have been attending private school in-person full time all school year, right? I am sure even all your cats get it.


Yes, you do understand that there are different standards in place in different regions based on transmission rates, a school or district’s ability to limit spread, and measures taken to limit spread?

Or are you so dumb that you think every school in CA has the exact same circumstances so they should all be open without regard to how dangerous it is in that particular school?  Yes, magats are that dumb.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Of course. Have you thought about half a million dead people? Have you thought about the emotional impact on their families?
> 
> It is great that Newsom is taking a stand despite the obvious political consequences. All you magats whine all day about weak politicians, and now you’re whining about one who doesn’t give a s**t about the consequences.


 - Gavi bot.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

crush said:


> Let's focus on 2021/2022 SW ECNL.  What are your thoughts?  Also, you have good takes on HS Soccer.  Looks like that is not going to happen this year.  Stay on soccer and forget all the labels.  Were just humans on this planet bro


Yes, but some of you humans are really f**king stupid and trying your best to make sure there are a lot fewer humans when all is said and done.

Any kiddie suicides besides the one?  Are we comparable to the almost 500,000 people who have actually doed of Covid-19 yet?


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Keep your kid at home than. Majority if not all of these kids want to play. Have you thought about the depression these kids are going through! The rest of the country is playing with no issues. If a parent chooses to keep there kids home than please do so but don’t decide for the 90% that want to play.


I am so thoroughly enjoying the self-pity all you trumpanzees are going through right now.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Nope. It doesn’t explain why 48 states allow youth sports.
> There’s also this thing called French Laundry restaurant that newsome lied about.
> He can’t even follow the rules!


Back to the dinner, eh? Newsom acted stupidly once, so you and everyone else should be able to act stupidly all the time and kill as many people ad you want. That makes a lot sense if you’ve got an orange nose from sticking it up your bloated cheeto master’s arse.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Yes, you do understand that there are different standards in place in different regions based on transmission rates, a school or district’s ability to limit spread, and measures taken to limit spread?
> 
> Or are you so dumb that you think every school in CA has the exact same circumstances so they should all be open without regard to how dangerous it is in that particular school?  Yes, magats are that dumb.


You are .01 correct here.  There should be different criteria for each region.   With some adult leadership, schools should open when conditions have been met (even though criteria is CA is coocooo).  But what's lacking in CA is adult leadership.  Plenty of woke capes being worn though.  And screw those kids, they should be more resilient.  And F those parents who aren't capable of raising resilient kids.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I am so thoroughly enjoying the self-pity all you trumpanzees are going through right now.


I get it, kids just aren't resilient.  Time for you to fire up your zoom machine and preach.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

happy9 said:


> You are .01 correct here.  There should be different criteria for each region.   With some adult leadership, schools should open when conditions have been met (even though criteria is CA is coocooo).  But what's lacking in CA is adult leadership.  Plenty of woke capes being worn though.  And screw those kids, they should be more resilient.  And F those parents who aren't capable of raising resilient kids.


Yes, better to kill their parents and teachers when their kids get Covid at school. 

You do understand that a pandemic of this magnitude causes hardship and pain to many regardless of what decisions are made? You want everyone to go back to school in person at the expense of tens of thousands of lives. I don’t.  I’d prefer that school reopening decisions be made at a regional level and, even then, only when it can be done with minimal risk. Good thing I’m winning, and you’re whining.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Yes, you do understand that there are different standards in place in different regions based on transmission rates, a school or district’s ability to limit spread, and measures taken to limit spread?
> 
> Or are you so dumb that you think every school in CA has the exact same circumstances so they should all be open without regard to how dangerous it is in that particular school?  Yes, magats are that dumb.


...you do realize you're having a conversation with yourself, right? also, explains the typing with one hand as well. Enjoy.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> ...because it requires actual journalists...rare these days.


IKR. The lamestream media is all lies.  Parler is - or was - the best place to find responsible journalism. At least Lou Dobbs is still around.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Yes, better to kill their parents and teachers when their kids get Covid at school.
> 
> You do understand that a pandemic of this magnitude causes hardship and pain to many regardless of what decisions are made? You want everyone to go back to school in person at the expense of tens of thousands of lives. I don’t.  I’d prefer that school reopening decisions be made at a regional level and, even then, only when it can be done with minimal risk. Good thing I’m winning, and you’re whining.


You do understand that your opinion matters little and that you are a drama ______(insert gender here).

There is a thing called leadership and there is noun called politician.  Politicians tend to benefit from other's plight.  You seem to be OK with this.  Roll with it.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Newsolini was probably negotiating kids sports over dinner at that expensive restaurant again with a large group and no masks.


Probably.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

happy9 said:


> You do understand that your opinion matters little and that you are a drama ______(insert gender here).
> 
> There is a thing called leadership and there is noun called politician.  Politicians tend to benefit from other's plight.  You seem to be OK with this.  Roll with it.


You do understand that your opinion here matters not at all right?  You and your magat friends haven’t gotten what you wanted despite almost a year now of nothing but whining. I am sure you had high hopes for that soccer petition that y’all signed and paraded up to the governor’s mansion.  So disappointing for you.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

crush said:


> Keep it about sports dad.  Are your kids balling in any USL?  That is the way, the truth and the only way to play today.  Permission does not work.  When I got my DL at 16 my mom thought I drove to fast.  The only way to use her car was to ask for permission she said and it usually was big fat, "no!!!"  So I decided to just take her car when she fell asleep around 8pm.  My night was just getting started.  Sometimes you have to make things happen so kids can play without permission.


Why don’t you ever ask your magat friends to keep it about soccer?


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> ...you do realize you're having a conversation with yourself, right? also, explains the typing with one hand as well. Enjoy.


You do understand that you’re responding to me, which means the exact opposite of what you’re claiming.


----------



## crush (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Why don’t you ever ask your magat friends to keep it about soccer?


To all Maga and t supporters.  Please keep everything to soccer only.  Thanks


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Of course. Have you thought about half a million dead people? Have you thought about the emotional impact on their families?
> 
> It is great that Newsom is taking a stand despite the obvious political consequences. All you magats whine all day about weak politicians, and now you’re whining about one who doesn’t give a s**t about the consequences.


“We... ahhh... had an early dinner... outdoors...”

He’s a piece of shit and needs to go.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Yes, you do understand that there are different standards in place in different regions based on transmission rates, a school or district’s ability to limit spread, and measures taken to limit spread?
> 
> Or are you so dumb that you think every school in CA has the exact same circumstances so they should all be open without regard to how dangerous it is in that particular school?  Yes, magats are that dumb.


Oh, so private schools are safer than public schools even if they’re across the street from each other.  Got it.


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 10, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Oh, so private schools are safer than public schools even if they’re across the street from each other.  Got it.


Exactly,  I live in San Bernardino county which is the same color china virus tier as orange county. No schools open in my area while most schools are open in the other region.  Private versus public schools.


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 10, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Oh, so private schools are safer than public schools even if they’re across the street from each other.  Got it.


Public schools don't like privates and charters. Makes them look bad. Usually grade wise. Past year or so, grade wise and the "miracle" of being open and not having the problems the teachers unions claim schools will have if open. 

Funny how that works.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I am so thoroughly enjoying the self-pity all you trumpanzees are going through right now.


I am so thoroughly enjoying the methodical meltdown that is you.  Have you noticed we’re down to you telling everyone how stupid they are and nobody liking your posts?


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Oh, so private schools are safer than public schools even if they’re across the street from each other.  Got it.


Yes, dumbf**k. They may very well have resources and money to spend on safety that a public school does not.  They might have smaller class sizes, making it easier to safely social distance. If a smaller complex, might be feasible to reverse air flow than a large public school. They also probably don’t have a union that cares about the health and welfare of its constituents. You really are so stupid that you can’t understand even basic concepts. You can’t get past “Newsom had a dinner out once, therefore everyone should get to do whatever they want regardless of how many people it kills” fallacy. 

What is going to be super fun for teachers will be the 10-15% increase in healthcare premium costs due to Covid-19, especially for those private and charter school teachers who pay a much higher portion of the premium than public school teachers.  They may be f**ked if they used their employer’s insurance. Turnover in private schools was high enough even before this.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> I am so thoroughly enjoying the methodical meltdown that is you.  Have you noticed we’re down to you telling everyone how stupid they are and nobody liking your posts?


No doubt that is an important way for you to find validation that is lacking in your life. I don’t have that problem.


----------



## soccersc (Feb 10, 2021)

Great News.  Maybe California is starting to figure it out.  Kids have the play both club and HS if they wish. That would have been a tricky situation, especially with coaches, since so many of them coach club and HS.



			CIF Update Regarding Bylaws 600-605 and Cohorting -  California Interscholastic Federation


----------



## soccersc (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> No doubt that is an important way for you to find validation that is lacking in your life. I don’t have that problem.


Can't bring people down today @EOTL the tides are turning. What are you going to do when soccer opens up and you cant talk about covid, politics, or any of the other nonsense


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 10, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Oh, so private schools are safer than public schools even if they’re across the street from each other.  Got it.


Speaking of public schools....


----------



## happy9 (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> You do understand that your opinion here matters not at all right?  You and your magat friends haven’t gotten what you wanted despite almost a year now of nothing but whining. I am sure you had high hopes for that soccer petition that y’all signed and paraded up to the governor’s mansion.  So disappointing for you.


Nahh, I'll sit in my lawn chair in AZ, pass out road sodas at the field to CA parents.  I'll let you continue to endorse destructive policies in your state that are crushing kids on a daily basis.  They aren't asking much, playing a game that is basically being played all over the country.  Guess what, you can be safe AND play sports.  I mean, you can be safe AND shop at Target and Walmart - just throw on the quadruple mask and YOLO.

Efforts to push specific agendas are stepping all over kids.  Nice job, soft pat yourself on your head.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Back to the dinner, eh? Newsom acted stupidly once, so you and everyone else should be able to act stupidly all the time and kill as many people ad you want. That makes a lot sense if you’ve got an orange nose from sticking it up your bloated cheeto master’s arse.


No, he’s fucked up multiple times.  Like choosing bums over taxpaying business owners in San Francisco, screwing his best friend’s wife, blaming it on alcohol, going to rehab (well, he didn’t actually go because it’s beneath him) and drinking wine at his “early and outdoor dinner” that wasn’t.  Botching the vaccine so badly that doses had to be discarded.  Making sure HIS winery stayed open while others didn’t.  The high speed rail fiasco he continues to support.  Doing nothing to deal with a severe PG&E monopoly.  Nevermind the shutdowns.

But nothing Pelosi’s nephew has done beats The Mango Master teabagging you all day; everyday.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Back to the dinner, eh? Newsom acted stupidly once, so you and everyone else should be able to act stupidly all the time and kill as many people ad you want. That makes a lot sense if you’ve got an orange nose from sticking it up your bloated cheeto master’s arse.


Hey Dumb Ass!  My point is that his guidelines are so difficult that he can't even meet them.  What's the point of making these guidelines so difficult that it's not keeping our deaths down. We surpassed NY in terms of covid deaths this week.  There is no way that we can get to yellow unless we make covid go away for ever.  The fact is that his science is not working.   

So stop insulting everyone when you have nothing smart to say.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Hey Dumb Ass!  My point is that his guidelines are so difficult that he can't even meet them.  What's the point of making these guidelines so difficult that it's not keeping our deaths down. We surpassed NY in terms of covid deaths this week.  There is no way that we can get to yellow unless we make covid go away for ever.  The fact is that his science is not working.
> 
> So stop insulting everyone when you have nothing smart to say.


Tsk tsk, such language. CA also had a lot more people than NY, meaning a much lower death rate overall. Are you going to start trashing the Dakotas, MS and AZ governors when they pass even NY in death rate? And why aren’t you trashing them instead of Newsom if you actually gave a s**t about people dying?  It is because you don’t. You don’t care how many Americans die if it means little Sally gets to play in kiddie soccer tournaments.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 10, 2021)

The great "compromise" is going to happen for youth sports in CA.

Within the next week or two the County tiers map for "education" based athletics is going to be different and not a one size fits all or applied equally to club sports from what I have gathered. 

Soccer hopefully won't be high risk any longer or tied to getting to the orange or moderate tier.   Giving the local counties more discretion is part of the comprise.

What will the governor or CDPH still exist on? Masks and a quarantee or suspension protocol if cases come up, no cross travel county play?  what else?


----------



## happy9 (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Tsk tsk, such language. CA also had a lot more people than NY, meaning a much lower death rate overall. Are you going to start trashing the Dakotas, MS and AZ governors when they pass even NY in death rate? And why aren’t you trashing them instead of Newsom if you actually gave a s**t about people dying?  It is because you don’t. You don’t care how many Americans die if it means little Sally gets to play in kiddie soccer tournaments.


Too cold in the dakotas for soccer, they play hockey and stuff.  

A much lower death rate, which means you should have been playing soccer months ago. Control comes in many forms.  You know, the whole chew gum and walk, skip, thing.  Play soccer, shop at target kinda of a thing.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> No, he’s fucked up multiple times.  Like choosing bums over taxpaying business owners in San Francisco, screwing his best friend’s wife, blaming it on alcohol, going to rehab (well, he didn’t actually go because it’s beneath him) and drinking wine at his “early and outdoor dinner” that wasn’t.  Botching the vaccine so badly that doses had to be discarded.  Making sure HIS winery stayed open while others didn’t.  The high speed rail fiasco he continues to support.  Doing nothing to deal with a severe PG&E monopoly.  Nevermind the shutdowns.
> 
> But nothing Pelosi’s nephew has done beats The Mango Master teabagging you all day; everyday.


I see. This had nothing to do with how Newsom is handling the pandemic/saving lives. You just don’t like him.

All wineries were allowed to stay open in Napa, which had a much lower death rate when it was allowed to stay open. If you want your s**t to stay open, maybe you should try getting the death rate down in your county instead of whining. You see, good behavior that saves lives pays dividends. Being a whiny idiot who refuses to do what they should means that everyone around you pays the price. You are getting what you deserve.


----------



## paytoplay (Feb 10, 2021)

What are the odds we get a HS soccer season now, with these new negotiations? Especially, looks like by April, in theory, when the weather gets a little warmer, this virus miraculously goes away.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 10, 2021)

paytoplay said:


> What are the odds we get a HS soccer season now, with these new negotiations? Especially, looks like by April, in theory, when the weather gets a little warmer, this virus miraculously goes away.


Better now I think we find out within the next week or two.  The comprise is hopefully going to work out for HS soccer.   Football not so much in HS but club football might just take off in the spring.

Our HS has or already had april as the start of league so getting back to scrimmages & real practicing in March could work out.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Yes, dumbf**k. They may very well have resources and money to spend on safety that a public school does not.  They might have smaller class sizes, making it easier to safely social distance. If a smaller complex, might be feasible to reverse air flow than a large public school. They also probably don’t have a union that cares about the health and welfare of its constituents. You really are so stupid that you can’t understand even basic concepts. You can’t get past “Newsom had a dinner out once, therefore everyone should get to do whatever they want regardless of how many people it kills” fallacy.
> 
> What is going to be super fun for teachers will be the 10-15% increase in healthcare premium costs due to Covid-19, especially for those private and charter school teachers who pay a much higher portion of the premium than public school teachers.  They may be f**ked if they used their employer’s insurance. Turnover in private schools was high enough even before this.


Do you work for the school district?  If you do, please go back and help us manage our tax payer dollars better.  Not a blanket statement by an means but...but.  monies have been allocated to many school districts to improve their situation.  I know ours has magically made some monies appear out of thin air after parents threatened to take their tax dollars elsewhere.  So, If you do work there (which may make some sense), please review your $$$ for this quarter and next, and the one after that, and procure accordingly.  Don't worry, you'll get more money this year, the gubment promises it will continue to spend bad money after bad to make sure that schools remain closed.  It's called  gubment economics 101 ---I believe they teach it in the UC system..


----------



## watfly (Feb 10, 2021)

Current case rate per 100,000 for SoCal counties (per NY Times...this might not be official but is very close to what the couple counties that I checked reported on their health department website)

Ventura 48
Los Angeles 39
Santa Barbara 38
Riverside 38
San Diego 34
Orange 27
San Bernardino 26
Imperial 24
Santa Clara 22 (for Dad4)

We need to be at 4 for Orange tier soccer.  So we're all 6-12x higher than we need to be.  Are rates dropping yes; however, its seems the rate of the drop is flattening.  I hate to be Mr. Buzzkill, but unless Newsom changes tiers we ain't playing for a while in California.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Yes, better to kill their parents and teachers when their kids get Covid at school.
> 
> You do understand that a pandemic of this magnitude causes hardship and pain to many regardless of what decisions are made? You want everyone to go back to school in person at the expense of tens of thousands of lives. I don’t.  I’d prefer that school reopening decisions be made at a regional level and, even then, only when it can be done with minimal risk. Good thing I’m winning, and you’re whining.


You must have missed this by the CDC. A study from the CDC published late last monthfound little evidence of the virus spreading at schools in the U.S. and abroad when precautions were taken, such as wearing masks, social distancing and ventilating rooms. 








						CDC director says schools can safely reopen without vaccinating teachers
					

Teachers do not need to get vaccinated against Covid-19 before schools can safely reopen, the head of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said.




					www.google.com
				




I have colleagues in other states whom kids have been attending school since last September and have had very low COVID cases just an FYI


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Yes, better to kill their parents and teachers when their kids get Covid at school.
> 
> You do understand that a pandemic of this magnitude causes hardship and pain to many regardless of what decisions are made? You want everyone to go back to school in person at the expense of tens of thousands of lives. I don’t.  I’d prefer that school reopening decisions be made at a regional level and, even then, only when it can be done with minimal risk. Good thing I’m winning, and you’re whining.


Just curious...can cats get Covid?


----------



## Anon9 (Feb 10, 2021)

Hey @EOTL, did you hear California is now 32 in deaths per capita? And guess who's top 3, Dem controlled New Jersey, New York, and Massachusetts. What a shocker, I would have never guessed.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> No doubt that is an important way for you to find validation that is lacking in your life. I don’t have that problem.


Hey, Ladyboys, are you as upset as I am The Cubes no longer allows our National Anthem at Mavericks games?

How is the woke crowd supposed to kneel now?  What an oppressor.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 10, 2021)

watfly said:


> Current case rate per 100,000 for SoCal counties (per NY Times...this might not be official but is very close to what the couple counties that I checked reported on their health department website)
> 
> Ventura 48
> Los Angeles 39
> ...


Change is coming it's just a question of what and when?   Within the next week or two there will be a update.

A separation of school based athletics and club based ones is part of the compromise and the tier system being applied to youth sports like a business sector will have some changes hopefully also.

But yeah getting to orange tier for places like LA county is a pipe dream in time for spring season.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 10, 2021)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> You must have missed this by the CDC. A study from the CDC published late last monthfound little evidence of the virus spreading at schools in the U.S. and abroad when precautions were taken, such as wearing masks, social distancing and ventilating rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SD County private schools all year in-person full time ---> doing just fine.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 10, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Hey, Ladyboys, are you as upset as I am The Cubes no longer allows our National Anthem at Mavericks games?
> 
> How is the woke crowd supposed to kneel now?  What an oppressor.


Cuban is a tool...he'll soon replace w/China's Anthem.


----------



## socalkdg (Feb 10, 2021)

Club and High School can be played concurrently





__





						California Interscholastic Federation
					





					cifstate.org


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I see. This had nothing to do with how Newsom is handling the pandemic/saving lives. You just don’t like him.
> 
> All wineries were allowed to stay open in Napa, which had a much lower death rate when it was allowed to stay open. If you want your s**t to stay open, maybe you should try getting the death rate down in your county instead of whining. You see, good behavior that saves lives pays dividends. Being a whiny idiot who refuses to do what they should means that everyone around you pays the price. You are getting what you deserve.


No, I didn’t even touch on the abortion that is his lack of leadership.  He’s going 180 now because his career is on the line.  He’s for sale to himself and, when it’s over, his legacy will be as shitty as yours is on this forum.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 10, 2021)

Let Us Play, one of the orgs lobbying the Governor for a loosing of the sports rules, is asking kids to email letters to be submitted to Governor Newsom.  They can be submitted at letthemplayca@mail.com.   Note it's "mail.com" not gmail.  They are asking for 7,500 letters and then have 2,500.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 10, 2021)

watfly said:


> Current case rate per 100,000 for SoCal counties (per NY Times...this might not be official but is very close to what the couple counties that I checked reported on their health department website)
> 
> Ventura 48
> Los Angeles 39
> ...


*ain't "officially" playing...


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 10, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Hey, Ladyboys, are you as upset as I am The Cubes no longer allows our National Anthem at Mavericks games?
> 
> How is the woke crowd supposed to kneel now?  What an oppressor.


I tell you what I will do. 

If I go to a Mavs game and they start playing the black national anthem. I will take a knee. After that grab a beer and head towards the exit.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 10, 2021)

paytoplay said:


> What are the odds we get a HS soccer season now, with these new negotiations? Especially, looks like by April, in theory, when the weather gets a little warmer, this virus miraculously goes away.


Viral numbers still seem to be dropping by 40-50% every two weeks.

Puts us in red around the first week of March, orange 3 weeks later.

So, a spring sports season is likely.  Can soccer get field time even though football wants it?  that’s a different question.


----------



## watfly (Feb 10, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Change is coming it's just a question of what and when?   Within the next week or two there will be a update.
> 
> A separation of school based athletics and club based ones is part of the compromise and the tier system being applied to youth sports like a business sector will have some changes hopefully also.
> 
> But yeah getting to orange tier for places like LA county is a pipe dream in time for spring season.


The concept of compromise is so maddening...as I said before ignore the science and use our youth as bargaining chips.  Pathetic.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 10, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Viral numbers still seem to be dropping by 40-50% every two weeks.
> 
> Puts us in red around the first week of March, orange 3 weeks later.
> 
> So, a spring sports season is likely.  Can soccer get field time even though football wants it?  that’s a different question.


Us who is that? 

We're in LA county getting to orange in March would be a epic miracle.  Not saying miracles don't happen happen but better off continuing to put the pressure on the CDPH to get the comprise and change done sooner vs later. Send in those letters like grace is suggestions, my kid did that .


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> I tell you what I will do.
> 
> If I go to a Mavs game and they start playing the black national anthem. I will take a knee. After that grab a beer and head towards the exit.


Mark Cuban doesn’t want the money you weren’t giving him. The national anthem has no business being played before sporting events anyway.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 10, 2021)

watfly said:


> The concept of compromise is so maddening...as I said before ignore the science and use our youth as bargaining chips.  Pathetic.


Yeah working with the cards that are dealt is all I know about, the politics of the whole deal is too much for me sometimes.  If we can get a fresher deck of cards to play with im all in.


----------



## Yours in futbol (Feb 10, 2021)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> You must have missed this by the CDC. A study from the CDC published late last monthfound little evidence of the virus spreading at schools in the U.S. and abroad when precautions were taken, such as wearing masks, social distancing and ventilating rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you realize you are saying the same thing?

The only difference is, when he says schools cannot open until restrictions can be put into place like wearing masks, social distancing and ventilating rooms, right-identifying people claim it's an endless lockdown.

And when right-identifying people says schools can reopen with restrictions like wearing masks, social distancing and ventilating rooms, it's common sense and perfectly reasonable.

The problems are that (1) some schools are clearly having a problem implementing restrictions like wearing masks, social distancing and ventilating rooms -- in my school district, it's due to limited resources and severe overcrowding, and (2) the right-identifying people's use of the term "lockdown" is muddying what would otherwise be a unified effort to equip schools and teachers with the reasonable restrictions they need to safely reopen.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> Cuban is a tool...he'll soon replace w/China's Anthem.


So passive aggressive. Soon you’ll be demanding that we play the Russian national anthem before sporting events.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Mark Cuban doesn’t want the money you weren’t giving him. The national anthem has no business being played before sporting events anyway.


Right... he doesn’t want Hound’s money, he wants China’s money.

Everyone loves the Anthem.  Well, except you, your cats and the “woke” crowd who is dumber than a box of rocks.


----------



## soccersc (Feb 10, 2021)

watfly said:


> Current case rate per 100,000 for SoCal counties (per NY Times...this might not be official but is very close to what the couple counties that I checked reported on their health department website)
> 
> Ventura 48
> Los Angeles 39
> ...


Of course if it stays with the tier system there is no chance, but now that club and HS can go on at the same time things are starting to look more promising in getting the tier system changed.  I think they will use a lot of the NFHS data to help support the cause.

Here's my question though...,the press release from CIF says the CDPH confirmed the language was not a mandate but a recommendation?? What? Does that mean everything in the return to play section of the guidelines is a recommendation? How do they decide what part of the document is a recommendation and what part is required?


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Right... he doesn’t want Hound’s money, he wants China’s money.
> 
> Everyone loves the Anthem.  Well, except you, your cats and the “woke” crowd who is dumber than a box of rocks.


Ha. I actually appreciate the Anthem, unlike those who misuse it by trying to dictate to others what it stands for and what it means to be an American, especially when you think that being a magat traitor and seditionist is somehow ‘merican.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 10, 2021)

watfly said:


> Current case rate per 100,000 for SoCal counties (per NY Times...this might not be official but is very close to what the couple counties that I checked reported on their health department website)
> 
> 
> We need to be at 4 for Orange tier soccer.  So we're all 6-12x higher than we need to be.  Are rates dropping yes; however, its seems the rate of the drop is flattening.  I hate to be Mr. Buzzkill, but unless Newsom changes tiers we ain't playing for a while in California.


Unfortunately you are exactly right!  I am worried that we just might not see more than 3 months of youth sports in 2021. Covid will come back again in October so if county guidelines dont change, we will be in lockdown again in the fall of 2021.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> So passive aggressive. Soon you’ll be demanding that we play the Russian national anthem before sporting events.


Biden extorted Ukraine to the tune of $1B to protect his crack smoking son.

Do you happen to know the lyrics to that one?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Ha. I actually appreciate the Anthem, unlike those who misuse it by trying to dictate to others what it stands for and what it means to be an American, especially when you think that being a magat traitor and seditionist is somehow ‘merican.


By “dictate what it stands for”, are you referring to the woke crowd deeming it racist?

Goddamn, imagine how many times you’d step on your dick if it wasn’t taped down.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Biden extorted Ukraine to the tune of $1B to protect his crack smoking son.
> 
> Do you happen to know the lyrics to that one?


I can see why you keep regurgitating old bs lies. You aren’t getting any new Q nonsense now that Parler is gone, Lou Dobbs is fired, your puppet master the orange loser of mar-a-lago is banned from social media, as is the mein pillow idiot from whom you get your info, and is about to file for bk.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 10, 2021)

soccersc said:


> Of course if it stays with the tier system there is no chance, but now that club and HS can go on at the same time things are starting to look more promising in getting the tier system changed.  I think they will use a lot of the NFHS data to help support the cause.
> 
> Here's my question though...,the press release from CIF says the CDPH confirmed the language was not a mandate but a recommendation?? What? Does that mean everything in the return to play section of the guidelines is a recommendation? How do they decide what part of the document is a recommendation and what part is required?


They had direct conversation with the CDPH and asked for clarification.  Recommendations vs guidance requirements.

Tier system for education based youth sports is currently a requirement to get back to competition however if that can get changed to recommendations counties and CIF could make those determinations.


----------



## soccersc (Feb 10, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> They had direct conversation with the CDPH and asked for clarification.  Recommendations vs guidance requirements.
> 
> Tier system for education based youth sports is currently a requirement to get back to competition however if that can get changed to recommendations counties and CIF could make those determinations.


I guess my question is on the CDPH website it list General Guidance for Youth and Adult Sports which list sections like, Face Covering, Physical Distancing, Cohorting, and a few more. So then is everything else in that section BESIDES Inter-Squad Competition and the Tiers just recommendations?

Just trying to figure out what part of the document would be recommendations


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I can see why you keep regurgitating old bs lies. You aren’t getting any new Q nonsense now that Parler is gone, Lou Dobbs is fired, your puppet master the orange loser of mar-a-lago is banned from social media, as is the mein pillow idiot from whom you get your info, and is about to file for bk.


Lies?  It’s on video, you fool.  It’s been posted on this forum multiple times.  How much longer are you going to deny what everyone has seen with their own eyes?  You really are a narcissist.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 10, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Lies?  It’s on video, you fool.  It’s been posted on this forum multiple times.  How much longer are you going to deny what everyone has seen with their own eyes?  You really are a narcissist.


Please stop responding to it.  It will never change, it is just looking to get a rise out of posters to drive up “action” on the site.  

We ALL know what it is so the sooner we all just stop gratifying the Misogynistic douche bag the better off we will all be.  

Myself included.....


----------



## Chalklines (Feb 10, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Viral numbers still seem to be dropping by 40-50% every two weeks.
> 
> Puts us in red around the first week of March, orange 3 weeks later.
> 
> So, a spring sports season is likely.  Can soccer get field time even though football wants it?  that’s a different question.


Super bowl sunday sets everyone back another 3 weeks


----------



## Dargle (Feb 10, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> The great "compromise" is going to happen for youth sports in CA.
> 
> Within the next week or two the County tiers map for "education" based athletics is going to be different and not a one size fits all or applied equally to club sports from what I have gathered.
> 
> ...


What does "not . . . applied equally to club sports" policy mean?  You can ONLY play HS sports or there is a lesser standard for resumption of play for HS athletics than club sports?


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 10, 2021)

Dargle said:


> What does "not . . . applied equally to club sports" policy mean?  You can ONLY play HS sports or there is a lesser standard for resumption of play for HS athletics than club sports?


For CIF they no longer care if you're playing Multiple sports or in multiple cohorts at the same besides football. 

Football is also a club sport so have to make a choice on that one if CIF or HS gets going.


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 10, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Please stop responding to it.  It will never change, it is just looking to get a rise out of posters to drive up “action” on the site.
> 
> We ALL know what it is so the sooner we all just stop gratifying the Misogynistic douche bag the better off we will all be.
> 
> Myself included.....


eotl is the only one I have on ignore on this site.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Lies?  It’s on video, you fool.  It’s been posted on this forum multiple times.  How much longer are you going to deny what everyone has seen with their own eyes?  You really are a narcissist.


There is nothing on video linking anything to Hunter Biden, nor was there any link between the two. Ukraine doesn’t get to do whatever evil s**t it wants simply because someone’s kid has a business interest in the country. Otherwise, Frumpy McCan’t Hold a Glass of Water would need to be in prison for life. I mean, he does for other reasons, just not that one.

You know it’s bs.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> eotl is the only one I have on ignore on this site.


A lot of trumpanzees do.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> Super bowl sunday sets everyone back another 3 weeks


Actually, it is the stupidity of too many Californians that sets everyone back. The SB had nothing to do with it.


----------



## soccersc (Feb 10, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> eotl is the only one I have on ignore on this site.


You know what is kind of sad and funny at the same time.  As people don't respond to @EOTL he starts fishing and trying to get anyone to respond to him.  It is becoming more evident that @EOTL finds some sort of self value and worth by posting on this website.  You can tell he starts getting desperate when nobody responds and he will start coming up with all kind of random stuff to try and get someone to bite.  Sad someone has to post here to find value in what they believe, but then again, if you don't have a significant other or a child, and you are locked up all day, what else are you going to do.  So strange


----------



## dad4 (Feb 10, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> Super bowl sunday sets everyone back another 3 weeks


setting us back 3 weeks would require tripling the number of cases.  I don’t _think_ there were that many super bowl idiots.


----------



## Penguin (Feb 10, 2021)

watfly said:


> Current case rate per 100,000 for SoCal counties (per NY Times...this might not be official but is very close to what the couple counties that I checked reported on their health department website)
> 
> Ventura 48
> Los Angeles 39
> ...


The numbers they use are the adjusted case rates so Counties that test more get credit for that. The actual numbers are lower for some of the counties. This is from numbers released by state on BluePrint for Safer Economy website that gets updated Tuesdays:
Ventura 48  41
Los Angeles 39  31
Santa Barbara 38 36
Riverside 38 44
San Diego 34 34
Orange 27 29
San Bernardino 26 32
Imperial 24  22
Santa Clara 22 (for Dad4) 15.9


----------



## Penguin (Feb 10, 2021)

Penguin said:


> The numbers they use are the adjusted case rates so Counties that test more get credit for that. The actual numbers are lower for some of the counties. This is from numbers released by state on BluePrint for Safer Economy website that gets updated Tuesdays:
> Ventura 48  41
> Los Angeles 39  31
> Santa Barbara 38 36
> ...


Just found the case numbers from 4 weeks ago 1/12/21. They are trending downward. I am really hoping to try and stay positive so by spring there can be sports in CA. 
So blue four week ago / red as of yesterday (numbers are updated every Tuesday on state website and are ADJUSTED numbers that give some counties more credit for testing more people. 
Ventura   72 / 41  
Los Angeles  77/ 31 
Santa Barbara 64/ 36
Riverside  107/ 44
San Diego  69/34
Orange 78/  29
San Bernardino 102/ 32
Imperial   70/22 
Santa Clara  (for Dad4) 40/ 15.9

What I find most frustrating is that the metrics keep changing. First Newsom said in July schools couldn't open if numbers were below a certain amount then decided in September to change the metric and it got converted to a color tier. Schools couldn't open in purple (cases had to below 7). Then allowed K-6 schools to get waivers if cases were no more than double so 14. Now he says schools K-6 can be open if under 25 without a waiver. WTF? Then using that criteria most schools could have been open August through December across most of the state. 

So if it is ok to open K-6 schools at case rate of 25 when it used to be 7, shouldn't  he follow the same guidelines for sports? Let k-6 kids play now then hopefully open it it up to high schoolers too. Or use use the same multiplier of around 3.55 so soccer should open when it the case rate is 14!


----------



## crush (Feb 10, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Please stop responding to it.  It will never change, it is just looking to get a rise out of posters to drive up “action” on the site.
> 
> We ALL know what it is so the sooner we all just stop gratifying the Misogynistic douche bag the better off we will all be.
> 
> Myself included.....


I used to play poker at Ocean's 11.  When we had slow play or chasers chasing luck, they would bring it in as a secret house player to get "action" at the table.  These guys would bet some dollars and knock out the slow players.


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 10, 2021)

I may be the odd person out but IMO there is nothing better than watching my little guy's entire little league complex, (it's a cluster of 4/5 fields,) stop mid-game on a Friday night when the anthem starts playing. They all know to remove their hats and look to the flag. Why isn't that acceptable?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 10, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> I may be the odd person out but IMO there is nothing better than watching my little guy's entire little league complex, (it's a cluster of 4/5 fields,) stop mid-game on a Friday night when the anthem starts playing. They all know to remove their hats and look to the flag. Why isn't that acceptable?


Because certain people that failed in life always need someone, or some thing, to blame besides themselves.


----------



## crush (Feb 10, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> I may be the odd person out but IMO there is nothing better than watching my little guy's entire little league complex, (it's a cluster of 4/5 fields,) stop mid-game on a Friday night when the anthem starts playing. They all know to remove their hats and look to the flag. Why isn't that acceptable?


My little league team played for the city championship.  We had a girl sing the anthem, we took hats off and then we all heard, "play ball" and oh boy did we ever.  My mom was the cook at the snack shop.  My team won it all baby.  Rotary was our team name.  Back then you were allowed to only pitch 3 innings game.  So our two studs held their own but the game was all tied after 6.  So coach looked to me, ya Crush was called on to pitch extra innings.  I never pitched all year but I was needed.  I came in with my knuckleball and fastball and got them out 1, 2 and 3.  The other guy who never pitched before either ((Matt)) walked in the winning run and we won!!!


----------



## watfly (Feb 10, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> I may be the odd person out but IMO there is nothing better than watching my little guy's entire little league complex, (it's a cluster of 4/5 fields,) stop mid-game on a Friday night when the anthem starts playing. They all know to remove their hats and look to the flag. Why isn't that acceptable?


Is there anything better than hearing the National Anthem sung well live?  I know that it was considered by some disrespectful at the time, but I thought Jimi Hendrix's rendition was very poignant especially considering the times.

Fortunately, those that see the flag as a negative symbol are a very, very small minority, they're just given an oversized megaphone.  If you want to kneel for the flag, so be it.  I'm not losing any sleep over it.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 10, 2021)

watfly said:


> Is there anything better than hearing the National Anthem sung well live?  I know that it was considered by some disrespectful at the time, but I thought Jimi Hendrix's rendition was very poignant especially considering the times.
> 
> Fortunately, those that see the flag as a negative symbol are a very, very small minority, they're just given an oversized megaphone.  If you want to kneel for the flag, so be it.  I'm not losing any sleep over it.


Blew us away first time we heard Jimi's version not sure anyone has topped it since but some interesting guitar versions by other artists as well.






The raw emotions of the lyrics by some of the singers is pretty special also.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Feb 10, 2021)

soccersc said:


> Sad someone has to post here to find value in what they believe, but then again, if you don't have a significant other or a child, and you are locked up all day, what else are you going to do.


You forgot the " create multiple identities" part


----------



## TOSDCI (Feb 10, 2021)

Yours in futbol said:


> Do you realize you are saying the same thing?
> 
> The only difference is, when he says schools cannot open until restrictions can be put into place like wearing masks, social distancing and ventilating rooms, right-identifying people claim it's an endless lockdown.
> 
> ...


  We are 12 months in to a pandemic and they still can't figure out how to implement the safeguards so that schools can reopen?!  Are you kidding me?  You use every available space on your campus including gyms and outdoor spaces to spread out the students.  Heck, my kid has math class in the gym!  If you still can't socially distant enough, use a hybrid system with two days on and two days at home with the third day a flex day.  There is a TON of CARES money that has been allocated for PPE and cleaning supplies.


----------



## Anon9 (Feb 10, 2021)

Rumor has it March 6 will be the opening of high school sports and youth club sports will follow right after.


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 10, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Rumor has it March 6 will be the opening of high school sports and youth club sports will follow right after.


I... I don't know what to say. Is this real life or are you shitting us?

It this is true, it sounds like Dad has been right all along!


----------



## dad4 (Feb 10, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> Rumor has it March 6 will be the opening of high school sports and youth club sports will follow right after.


Still has the neighboring county limit?  

Not a big deal for OC, but pretty limiting near SF.


----------



## Anon9 (Feb 10, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> I... I don't know what to say. Is this real life or are you shitting us?
> 
> It this is true, it sounds like Dad has been right all along!


It's a rumor since I can't provide a link, but I trust my source.


----------



## watfly (Feb 10, 2021)

TOSDCI said:


> We are 12 months in to a pandemic and they still can't figure out how to implement the safeguards so that schools can reopen?!  Are you kidding me?  You use every available space on your campus including gyms and outdoor spaces to spread out the students.  Heck, my kid has math class in the gym!  If you still can't socially distant enough, use a hybrid system with two days on and two days at home with the third day a flex day.  There is a TON of CARES money that has been allocated for PPE and cleaning supplies.


I'm so tired of hearing "we need to make sure we make schools safe before reopening?".  WTF have you been doing for the last year particularly since there has been overwhelming evidence for months that schools are safe?


----------



## Jar!23 (Feb 10, 2021)

https://norcalpremier.com/coming-soon-norcal-return-to-play-events/
Up in Norcal, Norcal Premier posted an update today.  Looks like they are preparing for the only realistic option which is playing within the same county.  Still mentions needing to meet CA guidelines which is currently being in the orange tier.
Yes San Francisco will be more limited but even then I can think of at least 5 clubs in San Francisco off the top of my head.


----------



## crush (Feb 11, 2021)

I feel the dam bursting in California and youth sports will be back after a 12 month break.  I feel like the last 12 months took one month in real time.  Play ball!!!!


----------



## crush (Feb 11, 2021)

I might talk a lot today everyone.  Just a heads up if I cause some of you heart burn when I go on and on.  I love sports so much.  It's what life should be about.  Fun & games, what is not fun about that life style?  We all need to play and have fun and work hard at the same time.  I'm willing to give life another try if we all agree not to cheat to get to the front or pay to get your spot on the team.  I'm so down with losing under these new rules of life.  I just want fairness and justice for all


----------



## crush (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## lafalafa (Feb 11, 2021)

According to the latest question today from @KRCA

"CDPH and the governor's office are working on updates to the youth sports guidance... Hope to share details in the next two weeks

had me until the hope & two more weeks  but at least that's before March


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 11, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360050147183370240
Football and baseball changes but no mention of soccer just yet.


----------



## NewUser27 (Feb 11, 2021)

Flag football email
Here's the latest. Yesterday, Governor Newsom said that with Covid numbers trending in the right direction new youth guidance will be announced "in the coming days," which probably means towards the end of next week. The assumption is we are going to see a relaxation of the rules, and allowance for competitive games sometime in the near future. How soon? That we don't know, but many high school football teams are now planning to resume practices, with a March 19th target for the start of their season.

We don't want to get too far ahead of ourselves, as the Governor has been reluctant to bend on youth sports for quite some time, so we are weary of what to expect. This may also be something that's geared toward high school tackle football, who has a drop dead date coming up before they have to cancel the whole season. They have already done away with pre-season and playoff games. However, if tackle football is allowed to resume, the belief is all high contact outdoor sports will also be reopened.

Until we have more details we do not want to set any exact target date, but if rules are relaxed we are most likely looking at a late-March/early April start.

We are suggesting to all players looking to play in the Spring that you don't wait too much longer to register. These new guidelines will potentially come with field limits and gathering restrictions. The challenge for a league like ours is the large amount of games taking place at one time creates a tournament like atmosphere, which we know will not be allowed. Significant adjustments will need to be made, and we will need to set a cap much lower than we have in the past.

That's where we are at. It feels like there is momentum to get kids back on the field, and we remain cautiously optimistic. We will e-mail everyone when the next update comes out.

Any questions please call Ryan Leinart at 949-422-5864.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 12, 2021)

There’s a monkey wrench about to be thrown in all this. The new cdc guidelines on schools have been leaked. They specifically mention sports and extracurriculars. Depending on how restrictive the new tier systems are it may give California cover to keep doing what it’s doing. Don’t want to go into politics so I posted the article in off topic.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 12, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> There’s a monkey wrench about to be thrown in all this. The new cdc guidelines on schools have been leaked. They specifically mention sports and extracurriculars. Depending on how restrictive the new tier systems are it may give California cover to keep doing what it’s doing. Don’t want to go into politics so I posted the article in off topic.


But won’t stop the recall pressure.....


----------



## EOTL (Feb 12, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> There’s a monkey wrench about to be thrown in all this. The new cdc guidelines on schools have been leaked. They specifically mention sports and extracurriculars. Depending on how restrictive the new tier systems are it may give California cover to keep doing what it’s doing. Don’t want to go into politics so I posted the article in off topic.


Wait, so the CDC is part of Newsom’s conspiracy to intentional sabotage the economy for his own personal gain?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 12, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Wait, so the CDC is part of Newsom’s conspiracy to intentional sabotage the economy for his own personal gain?


If 47 other states weren’t playing and/or have a more functioning, open economy you may have a leg to stand on.....but....


----------



## EOTL (Feb 12, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> If 47 other states weren’t playing and/or have a more functioning, open economy you may have a leg to stand on.....but....


If people were dying at the same rate as people in the U.S. you may have a leg to stand on....but....


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 12, 2021)

EOTL said:


> If people were dying at the same rate as people in the U.S. you may have a leg to stand on....but....


A function of State policy.  See we agree....


----------



## watfly (Feb 12, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360050147183370240
> Football and baseball changes but no mention of soccer just yet.


As Newsom mentioned he is working on a deal.  Since sports are tied to school reopenings, I'm sure he needs the time to work out a deal with the large school unions.  He now has pressure to push back against the unions because of the recall reaching the signature requirement and what's happening in other union controlled areas like Chicago, were Mayor Lightfoot has aggressively fought the unions (kudos to her for finally drawing a line).  There will be a recall vote, but if he can pretend that he reopened schools and sports he may prevail in a recall election.

Don't hold your breath for anything material changing after two weeks.  I hope it does, but...


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 12, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> There’s a monkey wrench about to be thrown in all this. The new cdc guidelines on schools have been leaked. They specifically mention sports and extracurriculars. Depending on how restrictive the new tier systems are it may give California cover to keep doing what it’s doing. Don’t want to go into politics so I posted the article in off topic.


Funny not so funny thing about that is I mentioned a monkey wrench yesterday in one of my posts thinking about the "comprise" yesterday not even knowing about the leaks or this cdc guidance.

Governor has talked about football and wanted to find a path for baseball but seem to be down on the risk of soccer with some of his statements. If the tiers are still applied to schools and conditional on sports Athletics equally that's going to be a bummer for public school sports programs going forward and could delay things even more.









						Biden administration releases school reopening guidance with color-coded zones
					

CDC director says guidance is "free from political meddling."




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 12, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Governor has talked about football and wanted to find a path for baseball but seem to be down on the risk of soccer with some of his statements. If the tiers are still applied to schools and conditional on sports Athletics equally that's going to be a bummer for public school sports programs going forward and could delay things even more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep hearing that the UK variant is going to be the predominant strain and could grow significantly in April.  What does this do to the openning?  Is it just fluff and fear from the media or is this really something to be concerned about.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 12, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I keep hearing that the UK variant is going to be the predominant strain and could grow significantly in April.  What does this do to the openning?  Is it just fluff and fear from the media or is this really something to be concerned about.


Dad4 had a good breakdown of the math in the bad news thread. It basically depends how bad of an outbreak you’ve had previously and how quick they roll out the vaccine.  They are in a race now in some areas to vaccinate v a third wave. The wave probably won’t be as bad as winter and the ifr will be much lower because of the elderly.  But as long as things are tied to cases (as in California and as the new cdc guidelines for schools seem to be headed) it means no return to normal for months maybe even several years to come

The real bad news is we have some strains like the South Africa variant which prior covid or vaccination provide only minimal protection against.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 12, 2021)

Well they've done it.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong but contact sports are banned even on the blue tier.  Page `17



			https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/downloads/community/schools-childcare/K-12-Operational-Strategy-2021-2-12.pdf?CDC_AA_refVal=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.cdc.gov%2Fcoronavirus%2F2019-ncov%2Fcommunity%2Fschools-childcare%2Foperation-strategy.html


----------



## Curious (Feb 12, 2021)

Hmm.. my understanding is at the CDC blue/lowest tier (which basically corresponds the California’s red tier) they are to maintain 6feet distance whenever possible, but it isn’t requires.  Then again maybe I’m just an optimist.


----------



## Spfister (Feb 12, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Well they've done it.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong but contact sports are banned even on the blue tier.  Page `17
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/downloads/community/schools-childcare/K-12-Operational-Strategy-2021-2-12.pdf?CDC_AA_refVal=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.cdc.gov%2Fcoronavirus%2F2019-ncov%2Fcommunity%2Fschools-childcare%2Foperation-strategy.html


You are not reading it correctly.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 12, 2021)

Spfister said:


> You are not reading it correctly.


How’s it to be read?  Not being argumentative here...really want to know


----------



## dad4 (Feb 12, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Well they've done it.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong but contact sports are banned even on the blue tier.  Page `17
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/downloads/community/schools-childcare/K-12-Operational-Strategy-2021-2-12.pdf?CDC_AA_refVal=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.cdc.gov%2Fcoronavirus%2F2019-ncov%2Fcommunity%2Fschools-childcare%2Foperation-strategy.html


Depends on what they mean by “the greatest extent possible” for keeping 6 feet apart.

It isn’t absolute.   CDC yellow says “required”.  Blue says “to the extent possible”.  If they both meant required, they would both use the same language.

Means the CDC is saying no contact sports until under 1.4 cases per 100K per day.  And no credit for extra testing.  Ugh.  But it’s not a ban.

Annoying that it draws no distinction between indoor and outdoor contact sports.  CA guidelines are better in that respect.

If CA tightens to match CDC, I’ll start tracking the time until we hit 1.4.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 12, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Depends on what they mean by “the greatest extent possible” for keeping 6 feet apart.
> 
> It isn’t absolute.   CDC yellow says “required”.  Blue says “to the extent possible”.  If they both meant required, they would both use the same language.
> 
> ...


Well the other concerning thing is it’s the “best” tier. Like California there is no return to normal


----------



## dad4 (Feb 12, 2021)

CDC is cases per week.  Ours is cases per day.

To put ours in cases per week,

CAyellow < 7 < CAorange < 28 < CAred < 49 < CApurple

CDC blue < 10 < CDCyellow <  50 < CDCorange < 100 < CDCred

So, the CDC blue means CA yellow.  this is the one where cdc recommends play.

CDC yellow means CA orange or red.
CDC orange means CA purple.
CDC red means deep within CA purple

We are all in CDC red.  Mid to late April for CDC yellow.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 12, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Well the other concerning thing is it’s the “best” tier. Like California there is no return to normal


Who said we will return to normal?

I just want my kids to be able to go to schools and play with their friends.  If the CDC guidelines had put outdoor sports in yellow where they belong, I’d be cheering.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 12, 2021)

dad4 said:


> CDC is cases per week.  Ours is cases per day.
> 
> To put ours in cases per week,
> 
> ...





dad4 said:


> Who said we will return to normal?
> 
> I just want my kids to be able to go to schools and play with their friends.  If the CDC guidelines had put outdoor sports in yellow where they belong, I’d be cheering.


1. All the elderly will be vaccinated in 2 months. Everyone else adult that wants it by summer. If not now, when normal?
2. Agree on the yellow. If we get a third spring wave April Is unrealistic.   We don’t know enough about the variants and spring seasonal effects to be sure but last year and your own math suggest it’s possible
3. None of this is pro science.


----------



## watfly (Feb 12, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Well they've done it.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong but contact sports are banned even on the blue tier.  Page `17
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/downloads/community/schools-childcare/K-12-Operational-Strategy-2021-2-12.pdf?CDC_AA_refVal=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.cdc.gov%2Fcoronavirus%2F2019-ncov%2Fcommunity%2Fschools-childcare%2Foperation-strategy.html


This is just CDC acting in their personal capacity, so please feel free to ignore.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 12, 2021)

If CDPH switchs to the CDC guidance for school based athletics not sure we're any closer to playing in time for spring comps if it's still county based. 

 In the long run perhaps but monkey wrenches seem to come up in some form or another from the state.  

However, they save face by saying we've "compromised" and we're just following the CDC guidance.. blah blah


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 12, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> If CDPH switchs to the CDC guidance for school based athletics not sure we're any closer to playing in time for spring comps if it's still county based.
> 
> In the long run perhaps but monkey wrenches seem to come up in some form or another from the state.
> 
> However, they save face by saying we've "compromised" and we're just following the CDC guidance.. blah blah


I think this is the key- if CDPH pivots to these new guidelines, well... that will suck and will probably have very little support.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 12, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> I think this is the key- if CDPH pivots to these new guidelines, well... that will suck and will probably have very little support.


Clubs better not be asking for an annual commitment.  They need to develop a summer season quickly because there's no guarantee that we will play longer than 4 months (May-August).   Futsal is looking like a definite switch for my little one.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 12, 2021)

Let them play has a phone blitz in process to get an answer from Gov. Newsom.  Call 916 445 2841 if you support letting them play


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 12, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> If CDPH switchs to the CDC guidance for school based athletics not sure we're any closer to playing in time for spring comps if it's still county based.
> 
> In the long run perhaps but monkey wrenches seem to come up in some form or another from the state.
> 
> However, they save face by saying we've "compromised" and we're just following the CDC guidance.. blah blah


It's this exactly.  Since, as Dad points out, the CDC numbers are calculated weekly while ours our daily, it gives him the excuse to say "see I"ve compromised....I'm not doing the more harsh CDC guidelines"


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 12, 2021)

They are seriously tormenting the kids.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360305711868092417


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 12, 2021)

From what I'm reading in the commentary on this, the CDC guidelines would require the cancelling of contact sports being played in some 2700 out of the 2800 US counties where contact sports are being played right now.   The sports recommendations are a huge step backwards from where the US is right now.


----------



## lancer (Feb 13, 2021)

Came from surf sports park today for a lacrosse tourney. It was scheduled for Tucson, then Gallaway Downs, then last monday we get a blast that "the camp" will be in Del Mar.  They called it a camp and scores are not being posted on Tourney Machine or anywhere else. Parents were kept in the lot.  They took down the screens so we could watch through the chain link fence - same as the last AZ tourneys we played.   The girls played teams from seattle and Northern California.  Back tomorrow for more.

Anyways, our games were back to back, done at 10.  As we were leaving I noticed several close to the el camino real exit were being filled with soccer games with parents on the field.  It was business as usual except they did nor charge for parking, but the line to get in was still back to el camino.


----------



## met61 (Feb 13, 2021)

NewUser27 said:


> Flag football email
> Here's the latest. Yesterday, Governor Newsom said that with Covid numbers trending in the right direction new youth guidance will be announced "in the coming days," which probably means towards the end of next week. The assumption is we are going to see a relaxation of the rules, and allowance for competitive games sometime in the near future. How soon? That we don't know, but many high school football teams are now planning to resume practices, with a March 19th target for the start of their season.
> 
> We don't want to get too far ahead of ourselves, as the Governor has been reluctant to bend on youth sports for quite some time, so we are weary of what to expect. This may also be something that's geared toward high school tackle football, who has a drop dead date coming up before they have to cancel the whole season. They have already done away with pre-season and playoff games. However, if tackle football is allowed to resume, the belief is all high contact outdoor sports will also be reopened.
> ...


Everyone give Ryan a call.


----------



## met61 (Feb 13, 2021)

watfly said:


> As Newsom mentioned he is working on a deal.  Since sports are tied to school reopenings, I'm sure he needs the time to work out a deal with the large school unions.  He now has pressure to push back against the unions because of the recall reaching the signature requirement and what's happening in other union controlled areas like Chicago, were Mayor Lightfoot has aggressively fought the unions (kudos to her for finally drawing a line).  There will be a recall vote, but if he can pretend that he reopened schools and sports he may prevail in a recall election.
> 
> Don't hold your breath for anything material changing after two weeks.  I hope it does, but...


Unfortunately, both are urinal mints in the same urinal.


----------



## met61 (Feb 13, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Depends on what they mean by “the greatest extent possible” for keeping 6 feet apart.
> 
> It isn’t absolute.   CDC yellow says “required”.  Blue says “to the extent possible”.  If they both meant required, they would both use the same language.
> 
> ...


1. "the greatest extent possible" means "two weeks to flatten the curve."

2. The only color that matters is green for recall.

3. Refs & whistles in OS today was glorious - time to say no mas!


----------



## met61 (Feb 13, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Who said we will return to normal?
> 
> I just want my kids to be able to go to schools and play with their friends.  If the CDC guidelines had put outdoor sports in yellow where they belong, I’d be cheering.


Maybe it's about time we all say it.


----------



## met61 (Feb 13, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> They are seriously tormenting the kids.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360305711868092417


Land of the Free and Home of the Brave - not so much.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 13, 2021)

met61 said:


> Maybe it's about time we all say it.


But it isn't time for normal.  

Some things need to be open.  Eg: outdoor recreation.

Others need to be closed.  Eg: pro sports stadiums.

The policy question is determining which things are open and which are closed.   There will be some of each.

Asking for normal ( everything open ) in a pandemic is simply ridiculous.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 13, 2021)

dad4 said:


> But it isn't time for normal.
> 
> Some things need to be open.  Eg: outdoor recreation.
> 
> ...


We are quickly moving from pandemic to endemic

right now (like yesterday) they need to remove measures targeted against kids and open the schools at least in hybrid and youth sports

when the elderly are vaccinated open up everything with restrictions such as crowd limitations on indoor dining and Disneyland and indoor offices

when teachers are vaccinated remove the restrictions in schools like hybrids and masks

when everyone else has been offered the vaccine open it all up. It’s not going to get any better and probably a little worse

we should be back to full normal in a matter of months not years. It’s not going away so we are going to have to learn to live with it


----------



## dad4 (Feb 13, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> We are quickly moving from pandemic to endemic
> 
> right now (like yesterday) they need to remove measures targeted against kids and open the schools at least in hybrid and youth sports
> 
> ...


Do you honestly think March Madness with full stadiums and no masks is a good idea this year?  

If the answer is no, then we agree that it is not time for “normal“.  We are, instead, discussing what kind of abnormal is appropriate.

“Learning to live with it“ needs to involve some learning.  Keep the smart rules, like masks and indoor dining closures.   Lose the dumb rules, like closing outdoor recreation opportunities.   It does not mean “stubbornly pretend nothing is wrong”.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 13, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Do you honestly think March Madness with full stadiums and no masks is a good idea this year?
> 
> If the answer is no, then we agree that it is not time for “normal“.  We are, instead, discussing what kind of abnormal is appropriate.
> 
> “Learning to live with it“ needs to involve some learning.  Keep the smart rules, like masks and indoor dining closures.   Lose the dumb rules, like closing outdoor recreation opportunities.   It does not mean “stubbornly pretend nothing is wrong”.


In March, no.  Vaccination of the elderly won't be completed by then.  The NBA playoffs, yeah absolutely but with restrictions.

By fourth of July, lose the masks, open up the offices, send life back to normal.  It's never going to get any better, and by then the IFR for this thing is lower than a seasonal flu.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 13, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> In March, no.  Vaccination of the elderly won't be completed by then.  The NBA playoffs, yeah absolutely but with restrictions.
> 
> By fourth of July, lose the masks, open up the offices, send life back to normal.  It's never going to get any better, and by then the IFR for this thing is lower than a seasonal flu.


Do you want the cross-immunity data on new variants before we triple the infection rates?  Or just lose the masks, open the stadiums, and see what happens?

You see, even if you are right that it won’t get better, we _*can*_ make it worse.....


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 14, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Do you want the cross-immunity data on new variants before we triple the infection rates?  Or just lose the masks, open the stadiums, and see what happens?
> 
> You see, even if you are right that it won’t get better, we _*can*_ make it worse.....


The mask is something that should be recommended but not required by the time we get to May.  Personally, I have no problems wearing a mask when I go shopping but I do have a problem seeing so many businesses going under.    Grace is right, it’s not going to get any better during these summer months.


----------



## crush (Feb 14, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> The mask is something that should be recommended but not required by the time we get to May.  *Personally, I have no problems wearing a mask* when I go shopping but I do have a problem seeing so many businesses going under.    Grace is right, it’s not going to get any better during these summer months.


You have one Doc to thank bro.


----------



## Chalklines (Feb 14, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> The mask is something that should be recommended but not required by the time we get to May.  Personally, I have no problems wearing a mask when I go shopping but I do have a problem seeing so many businesses going under.    Grace is right, it’s not going to get any better during these summer months.


You guys are 100% fooling yourselves expecting things to get better by May. What part of people are idiots dont you understand? Every time a holiday comes around and travel (especially AIR Travel) happens we will see a major spike. IF the virus is not controlled by Thanksgiving of 2021 WE ARE FUCKED all over again because people do not understand how to stay home. You'll have have Thanksgiving travel followed by Christmas and New Years then Joe locking us down with fears of another dark winter.


----------



## crush (Feb 14, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> You guys are 100% fooling yourselves expecting things to get better by May. What part of people are idiots dont you understand? Every time a holiday comes around and travel (especially AIR Travel) happens we will see a major spike. IF the virus is not controlled by Thanksgiving of 2021 WE ARE FUCKED all over again because people do not understand how to stay home. You'll have have Thanksgiving travel followed by Christmas and New Years then Joe locking us down with fears of another dark winter.


I stay home bro for 11 months now.  So maybe 13 more if we all stay home?   Dude, this is not about what you think this is about.  I heard from rumor mill that the Winter of 2021 will be HELL!!!


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 14, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> You guys are 100% fooling yourselves expecting things to get better by May. What part of people are idiots dont you understand? Every time a holiday comes around and travel (especially AIR Travel) happens we will see a major spike. IF the virus is not controlled by Thanksgiving of 2021 WE ARE FUCKED all over again because people do not understand how to stay home. You'll have have Thanksgiving travel followed by Christmas and New Years then Joe locking us down with fears of another dark winter.


Better doesn’t mean disappearing. This is going to be here for many years regardless of what we do. I am saying that let’s enjoy the summer because it will be back again in the fall. Even in the highest controlled countries in the world, they haven’t been able to make it disappear.
Time for you to do some research if you think that covid can be eliminated.










						COVID-19 could become a seasonal illness like the flu, experts say
					

It is possible, experts say, that COVID-19 could become a seasonal illness, like the flu.




					www.google.com


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 14, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Do you want the cross-immunity data on new variants before we triple the infection rates?  Or just lose the masks, open the stadiums, and see what happens?
> 
> You see, even if you are right that it won’t get better, we _*can*_ make it worse.....


We can’t live like this forever. We have the vaccines and nothing better is on horizon.  You are talking restrictions and lockdowns for years which is absolutely insane. I get that you all are scared and in a mass panic but life is never 100% safe and you have to start living your lives.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 14, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> You guys are 100% fooling yourselves expecting things to get better by May. What part of people are idiots dont you understand? Every time a holiday comes around and travel (especially AIR Travel) happens we will see a major spike. IF the virus is not controlled by Thanksgiving of 2021 WE ARE FUCKED all over again because people do not understand how to stay home. You'll have have Thanksgiving travel followed by Christmas and New Years then Joe locking us down with fears of another dark winter.


You guys are fooling yourself that there is anything we can do to control this virus. We can’t control flu. We don’t try to control flu despite it being more deadly to kids. I get that you are scared but life isn’t 100% safe and we aren’t going to get there any time soon. Everyone is going to eventually get this thing but with a lower ifr thanks to the vaccines


----------



## crush (Feb 14, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> You guys are fooling yourself that there is anything we can do to control this virus. We can’t control flu. We don’t try to control flu despite it being more deadly to kids. I get that you are scared but life isn’t 100% safe and we aren’t going to get there any time soon. Everyone is going to eventually get this thing but with a lower ifr thanks to the vaccines


I have old pal friend who I got to speak with yesterday.  I cant say what military or service he belongs to, but he just took his 2nd dose of the Vaccine.  He said he got the chills and their multiplying.  He also said he had no choice if he wanted to do have a job.  No shot=find another line of work.  That right their is insane.  He was on the shot when I was talking to him and he looked bad, I wont lie.  I saw fear, not the flu.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 14, 2021)

crush said:


> I have old pal friend who I got to speak with yesterday.  I cant say what military or service he belongs to, but he just took his 2nd dose of the Vaccine.  He said he got the chills and their multiplying.  He also said he had no choice if he wanted to do have a job.  No shot=find another line of work.  That right their is insane.  He was on the shot when I was talking to him and he looked bad, I wont lie.  I saw fear, not the flu.


Yeah my cousin a nurse just got it. Was laid up with fever and chills for 2 days. My elderly folks felt nothing. The lockdowners are absolutely nuts if they think they want people to go through the vaccine thing (which for younger people is not pleasant...at least the mRNA ones) and then continue to put their lives on hold.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 14, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> We can’t live like this forever. We have the vaccines and nothing better is on horizon.  You are talking restrictions and lockdowns for years which is absolutely insane. I get that you all are scared and in a mass panic but life is never 100% safe and you have to start living your lives.


In your wish list, why does “I don’t want to wear a mask” rank equal to “I want 5 days per week of in person school for my child”?

One of these is a minor annoyance.  The other is a major threat to the long term health of the economy.  You have the two as equals.

It reads like a list of things that annoy Grace.  That’s different from an actual long term plan for what we should and should not do.


----------



## crush (Feb 14, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Yeah my cousin a nurse just got it. Was laid up with fever and chills for 2 days. My elderly folks felt nothing. The lockdowners are absolutely nuts if they think they want people to go through the vaccine thing (which for younger people is not pleasant...at least the mRNA ones) and then continue to put their lives on hold.


Amazing.  He told me he still has to wear a mask always because no one knows he already got shot twice and he's not a risk.  I'm thinking maybe put a mark on their forehead, like maybe 666 or "R" for Rona?  Grace, I speak satire, remember me that sweetheart.  I love your boldness and ability to deal with these men.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 14, 2021)

dad4 said:


> In your wish list, why does “I don’t want to wear a mask” rank equal to “I want 5 days per week of in person school for my child”?
> 
> One of these is a minor annoyance.  And there are costs such as the mask themselves ( if you are using them properly and buying new ones constantly and to the environment too and to social interaction). The other is a major threat to the long term health of the economy.  You have the two as equals.
> 
> It reads like a list of things that annoy Grace.  That’s different from an actual long term plan for what we should and should not do.


It’s not a minor annoyance. And they don’t help very much.  Very little cost/little benefit= not worth it. If you are still scared after getting your vaccine sure wear one.

other than improve vaccines and focus on early treatments (which our pharma industry and health experts have refused to do) there’s not much else to plan. You are still under the illusion we can control this thing particularly over the long term


----------



## dad4 (Feb 14, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> It’s not a minor annoyance. And they don’t help very much.  Very little cost/little benefit= not worth it. If you are still scared after getting your vaccine sure wear one.
> 
> other than improve vaccines and focus on early treatments (which our pharma industry and health experts have refused to do) there’s not much else to plan. You are still under the illusion we can control this thing particularly over the long term


Other than you and some unqualified internet fools, who says masks are not effective?

The epidemiologists who study masks this put the reduction around 65-85% reduction in transmission.  95% CI in the Lancet meta-analysis.

Your counterargument seems to consist of assertions from Grace and videos from contrarian general practitioners.

Masks are cheap and they work.  And we need them if we are going to open schools and offices before we have a vaccine for the S.A. variant.


----------



## Chalklines (Feb 14, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> You guys are fooling yourself that there is anything we can do to control this virus. We can’t control flu. We don’t try to control flu despite it being more deadly to kids. I get that you are scared but life isn’t 100% safe and we aren’t going to get there any time soon. Everyone is going to eventually get this thing but with a lower ifr thanks to the vaccines


We haven't stopped air travel between states. If you want the numbers to stay down you cancel all flights for 45 days leaving the state starting November 15th. That alone will see a better result then wearing 25 masks and closing restraunts and small business. 

I do agree we can't fully control the virus but we are able to slow it down to allow more vaccinations to happen but come holiday time all bets are off.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 14, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Other than you and some unqualified internet fools, who says masks are not effective?
> 
> The epidemiologists who study masks this put the reduction around 65-85% reduction in transmission.  95% CI in the Lancet meta-analysis.
> 
> ...


Then they’ll be another variant and then the flu will surge up again. You aren’t going to get to 100% safe.  And masks do have costs: they aren’t free (you should be throwing them away instead of reusing them), harm social interactions, make it harder to breathe and create environmental waste.  The proof is around the world that they don’t work: county curves between those implementing mask mandates and those not are near identical and no where around the world has been able to control this. I know you desperately need to cling to the idea we can control things and that you’ll be safe but it’s not realistic


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 14, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> We haven't stopped air travel between states. If you want the numbers to stay down you cancel all flights for 45 days leaving the state starting November 15th. That alone will see a better result then wearing 25 masks and closing restraunts and small business.
> 
> I do agree we can't fully control the virus but we are able to slow it down to allow more vaccinations to happen but come holiday time all bets are off.


I 100% agree with you- but, at this juncture stopping air travel would start an absolute shit storm. We should have done that earlier when people weren't so lockdown fatigued.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 14, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> I 100% agree with you- but, at this juncture stopping air travel would start an absolute shit storm. We should have done that earlier when people weren't so lockdown fatigued.


It also won’t do any good if the border is open


----------



## dad4 (Feb 14, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Then they’ll be another variant and then the flu will surge up again. You aren’t going to get to 100% safe.  And masks do have costs: they aren’t free (you should be throwing them away instead of reusing them), harm social interactions, make it harder to breathe and create environmental waste.  The proof is around the world that they don’t work: county curves between those implementing mask mandates and those not are near identical and no where around the world has been able to control this. I know you desperately need to cling to the idea we can control things and that you’ll be safe but it’s not realistic


Yet another Grace assertion that pretends to disprove peer reviewed epidemiology studies?

You write well, but you’re just wrong.  People with actual training have studied this, and they disagree.


----------



## met61 (Feb 14, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> We haven't stopped air travel between states. If you want the numbers to stay down you cancel all flights for 45 days leaving the state starting November 15th. That alone will see a better result then wearing 25 masks and closing restraunts and small business.
> 
> I do agree we can't fully control the virus but we are able to slow it down to allow more vaccinations to happen but come holiday time all bets are off.


By accelerating other health and well-being issues. Nonsense!

What is remedy for all the ills brought on by isolation over the holidays?


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 14, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Yet another Grace assertion that pretends to disprove peer reviewed epidemiology studies?
> 
> You write well, but you’re just wrong.  People with actual training have studied this, and they disagree.


The experts have been wrong about everything, as have people that have been clinging to the belief that we can control this.  What’s worse is you guys are constantly goal post moving:  2 weeks, 6 weeks, 3 months, through the holidays, til elderly vaccinated, til everyone vaccinated, years. It’s enough. Get that you are scared but stop it.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Feb 14, 2021)

Do you want the cross-immunity data on new variants before we triple the infection rates?  Or just lose the masks, open the stadiums, and see what happens?

You see, even if you are right that it won’t get better, we _*can*_ make it worse.....
[/QUOTE]
You appear a bit unhinged. First, you completely miss the timeline Grace gives on opening with your March Madness comment, then you talk about opening stadiums when she mentioned opening offices - after everyone has had the opportunity to get a vaccine. You are also completely ignoring the way you know these things will be implemented in CA - a step at a time. Right now, we can't even get the steps implemented that are completely supported by science - outdoor sports and schools open. All this because "we don't know" what will happen if we open (or we don't know if a particular group will continue to support the party's future re-election efforts). To that I'll counter, we do know what will happen if we don't. More people will lose their jobs, more children and adults will suffer the psychological damage associated with isolation and constant fear of what "can" happen.

In a related question, isn't Florida giving us a 4.5-month head start (and counting) on what things will look like if we open up to their level?


----------



## TOSDCI (Feb 14, 2021)

dad4 said:


> But it isn't time for normal.
> 
> Some things need to be open.  Eg: outdoor recreation.
> 
> ...


Is there any data about college or pro sports that allowed reduced capacity fan attendance causing outbreaks?  If the answer is no, then we need to move forward with allowing fans.  If they answer is yes, then that's a different story.  The SuperBowl had 25K fans (yes, some were vaccinated), fans were allowed at some college and pro football games as well as fall college soccer and some MLS games.  There should be plenty of data to pull from.  Then there can be an informed decision made.


----------



## Chalklines (Feb 14, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> It also won’t do any good if the border is open


still safer in your own car and driving to Florida for Christmas and avoiding packed airports.

People are lazy. they dont want to drive. It will work.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 14, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> The experts have been wrong about everything, as have people that have been clinging to the belief that we can control this.  What’s worse is you guys are constantly goal post moving:  2 weeks, 6 weeks, 3 months, through the holidays, til elderly vaccinated, til everyone vaccinated, years. It’s enough. Get that you are scared but stop it.


The core of what you just said:

1- experts disagree with Grace.
2- experts are wrong about everything.
3- therefore Grace is right.

Then you return to random ad hominem accusations like "cling" and "scared".

Is that the best you can bring?   A general purpose falsehood prover, and some personal attacks?


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 14, 2021)

dad4 said:


> The core of what you just said:
> 
> 1- experts disagree with Grace.
> 2- experts are wrong about everything.
> ...


its not intended at all as an ad hominem but an explanation as towhy you view things the way you do. The other dynamic here is that the is are perfectly content (if not happy) to live this way and can’t comprehend the damage they are doing to the es.

As for track records our side has been basically wrong about the herd immunity thresholds.  The lockdowners have been pretty much wrong about everything else.  As we’ve discussed before, for a variety of factors, outsiders with a little knowledge and a tendency to be skeptical will outperform the so-called experts when it comes to things like this (or the 08 crash)


----------



## dad4 (Feb 14, 2021)

The


TOSDCI said:


> Is there any data about college or pro sports that allowed reduced capacity fan attendance causing outbreaks?  If the answer is no, then we need to move forward with allowing fans.  If they answer is yes, then that's a different story.  The SuperBowl had 25K fans (yes, some were vaccinated), fans were allowed at some college and pro football games as well as fall college soccer and some MLS games.  There should be plenty of data to pull from.  Then there can be an informed decision made.


It takes time and cooperation to get the stadium evidence you are asking for.  If anyone has it, it's probably from the French games last summer.

It might just be an unstudied question.  The full capacity, unmasked data was very convincing.  It is not clear it was worth anyone's time to test the safety of 25% with partial masks.


----------



## TOSDCI (Feb 14, 2021)

dad4 said:


> The
> 
> It takes time and cooperation to get the stadium evidence you are asking for.  If anyone has it, it's probably from the French games last summer.
> 
> It might just be an unstudied question.  The full capacity, unmasked data was very convincing.  It is not clear it was worth anyone's time to test the safety of 25% with partial masks.


Shouldn't the data from the fall be available by now?  It seems like using contact tracing, we should have a good idea of outbreaks within 30 days of an event.  Right?  And if it's not worth studying at 25% capacity with masks, then it's safe enough to move forward starting with outdoor sports and then moving indoors.


----------



## jimlewis (Feb 14, 2021)

dad4 said:


> In your wish list, why does “I don’t want to wear a mask” rank equal to “I want 5 days per week of in person school for my child”?
> 
> One of these is a minor annoyance.  The other is a major threat to the long term health of the economy.  You have the two as equals.
> 
> It reads like a list of things that annoy Grace.  That’s different from an actual long term plan for what we should and should not do.


just to be clear, are you saying 5 days of in person learning for kids is a major threat to the long term health of the economy?  or not having the kids in school is a major threat to the health of the economy?


----------



## met61 (Feb 14, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Yet another Grace assertion that pretends to disprove peer reviewed epidemiology studies?
> 
> You write well, but you’re just wrong.  People with actual training have studied this, and they disagree.


*People with actual training have studied this, and they often disagree with each other and change their positions.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 14, 2021)

TOSDCI said:


> Shouldn't the data from the fall be available by now?  It seems like using contact tracing, we should have a good idea of outbreaks within 30 days of an event.  Right?  And if it's not worth studying at 25% capacity with masks, then it's safe enough to move forward starting with outdoor sports and then moving indoors.


Should be, but isn't.  Our contact tracing stinks.  

Honestly, why are you worried about pro sports when schools are still closed?


----------



## dad4 (Feb 14, 2021)

jimlewis said:


> just to be clear, are you saying 5 days of in person learning for kids is a major threat to the long term health of the economy?  or not having the kids in school is a major threat to the health of the economy?


Closed schools, over time, are a major threat to the long term health of the economy.

Most of the other things are not.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 14, 2021)

My player returned from his scrimmage game with a smile and some video of a nice goal so good for those that can find a way.

I haven't been to any of the games in person for a long time but it's always nice to see the videos and him happy and looking forward to the president days tournaments out of state.   Long drive for them but they love road trips so play on and enjoy life.


----------



## met61 (Feb 14, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Do you honestly think March Madness with full stadiums and no masks is a good idea this year?
> 
> If the answer is no, then we agree that it is not time for “normal“.  We are, instead, discussing what kind of abnormal is appropriate.
> 
> “Learning to live with it“ needs to involve some learning.  Keep the smart rules, like masks and indoor dining closures.   Lose the dumb rules, like closing outdoor recreation opportunities.   It does not mean “stubbornly pretend nothing is wrong”.


Depends which normal you are coming from.

Have you maintained your normal job and income? 

If the answer is yes, then when do you suggest is the right "normal" time for those whose jobs and income have been devastated by govt mandate since March?


----------



## met61 (Feb 14, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Yet another Grace assertion that pretends to disprove peer reviewed epidemiology studies?
> 
> You write well, but you’re just wrong.  People with actual training have studied this, and they disagree.


Have you read any peer reviewed studies from Child Psychologist or Economists with actual training and have studied this?


----------



## met61 (Feb 14, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> They are seriously tormenting the kids.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360305711868092417


As parents do, what?


----------



## met61 (Feb 14, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> still safer in your own car and driving to Florida for Christmas and avoiding packed airports.
> 
> People are lazy. they dont want to drive. It will work.


...or we should mandate no driving for 45 days starting November 15 to stop auto accidents and fatalities, right?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Feb 14, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Should be, but isn't.  Our contact tracing stinks.
> 
> Honestly, why are you worried about pro sports when schools are still closed?


I agree about the lack of contact tracing, but this is only part of what should be considered. There is a mountain of evidence that outside training - even in close proximity - is low risk. If it were high risk or even medium risk, we would have seen many, many outbreaks. Simply because we can't 100% determine whether a case came from close proximity, outdoor sports doesn't mean we shouldn't allow it, but this is the myopic view that CA is taking. What also needs to be considered are the following questions.

1) What other activities will children participate in if we don't allow outside sports activities?
2) What is the benefit to children by participating in these activities and what is the risk in not allowing these activities?

If children participate in higher-risk activities - going to other friends' houses or sitting/walking around outside in close proximity and talking - the "net" transmission risk is actually higher. That doesn't even consider the inarguable psychological benefits that exist from participation.

I hate to repeat myself, but the process where multiple clubs are now crammed into one private facility after not being allowed on county/city owned fields is not only counter-productive in terms of containing the virus, it is irrationality that rises to a legitimate symptom of mental illness.


----------



## met61 (Feb 14, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Closed schools, over time, are a major threat to the long term health of the economy.
> 
> Most of the other things are not.


how much time?


----------



## met61 (Feb 14, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> My player returned from his scrimmage game with a smile and some video of a nice goal so good for those that can find a way.
> 
> I haven't been to any of the games in person for a long time but it's always nice to see the videos and him happy and looking forward to the president days tournaments out of state.   Long drive for them but they love road trips so play on and enjoy life.


As gross as it is, too many would say you are selfish and willfully harming your fellow citizens - so here we are.


----------



## watfly (Feb 14, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> still safer in your own car and driving to Florida for Christmas and avoiding packed airports.
> 
> People are lazy. they dont want to drive. It will work.


Air travel has been a pleasure during Covid, particularly on Delta where they have kept the middle seat open.  Thank you to everyone that is afraid to fly for making air travel so much more easy and pleasurable for the rest of us.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 14, 2021)

met61 said:


> As gross as it is, too many would say you are selfish and willfully harming your fellow citizens - so here we are.


The people who say stuff like that are just as selfish and willfully harming of others.  They just want others to sacrifice for the sake of keeping them safe, particularly if they still have jobs and are working away from home.  What's worse it they are taking it out on kids for their own selfish ends.


----------



## Lightning Red (Feb 14, 2021)

Let’s get back to soccer. There were some great games played this weekend.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 14, 2021)

Lightning Red said:


> Let’s get back to soccer. There were some great games played this weekend.


Crush has an avatar?  

We're going to need a program to follow who's avatar is whose around here.

I kid.......


----------



## crush (Feb 14, 2021)

Lightning Red said:


> Let’s get back to soccer. There were some great games played this weekend.


USL is on fire bro!!!!  Kids all over Socal doing USL.  I heard some kids playing for the first time since Nov AZ.  I also heard from a pal that it took, like forever to drive on frwy.  He told me it felt like normal again.  TY USL


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 14, 2021)

met61 said:


> As gross as it is, too many would say you are selfish and willfully harming your fellow citizens - so here we are.


Well color me gross too. Watched DD play a scrimmage today, nothing formal, just a big group of friends playing. We stood apart on the side lines, and some wore masks. It was actually pretty nice!


----------



## crush (Feb 14, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Well color me gross too. Watched DD play a scrimmage today, nothing formal, just a big group of friends playing. We stood apart on the side lines, and some wore masks. It was actually pretty nice!


No need to keep score either.  Great to hear


----------



## jimlewis (Feb 14, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Closed schools, over time, are a major threat to the long term health of the economy.
> 
> Most of the other things are not.


ok, totally agree.


----------



## met61 (Feb 14, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Well color me gross too. Watched DD play a scrimmage today, nothing formal, just a big group of friends playing. We stood apart on the side lines, and some wore masks. It was actually pretty nice!


Either you misread or I worded it poorly, I'm thinking the latter. I was on the sidelines this weekend, and with referees no less, it was great for all! More to come.


----------



## met61 (Feb 14, 2021)

Lightning Red said:


> Let’s get back to soccer. There were some great games played this weekend.


Sure were, enjoyed by all.


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 14, 2021)

met61 said:


> Either you misread or I worded it poorly, I'm thinking the latter. I was on the sidelines this weekend, and with referees no less, it was great for all! More to come.


Oh no, sorry- my bad attempt at sarcasm! I knew you were in favor of the kids playing.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 14, 2021)

Enough!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361009593476915203">February 14, 2021</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 14, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Well color me gross too. Watched DD play a scrimmage today, nothing formal, just a big group of friends playing. We stood apart on the side lines, and some wore masks. It was actually pretty nice!


I've gotta add my little girl's soccer story.  Friday night, she is freaking out in regards to ECNL tryouts the next day.  We calmed her down and told her to treat is an all start tryout and that she still has a spot on her current team.  She did very well and more than anything else, I was a very proud dad when she told me after the tryouts that she can do better.  She gets home and pulls out the ladder and a soccer ball and started working on her footwork after a very tiring 2 hour ECNL tryout.    To see kids go from fear to " I can do better" is such a great lesson in life.


----------



## TOSDCI (Feb 14, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Should be, but isn't.  Our contact tracing stinks.
> 
> Honestly, why are you worried about pro sports when schools are still closed?


I mentioned it because you said outdoor sports should be open and pro stadiums should be closed.  I'm just responding to you and questioning why either should be completely closed at this point.  Our public schools continue to be closed for one reason and one reason only.....a powerful teacher's union and a governor that will not stand up to them.  Plain and simple.


----------



## TOSDCI (Feb 14, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Closed schools, over time, are a major threat to the long term health of the economy.
> 
> Most of the other things are not.


I disagree.  Opening schools should be at the very top of the list but so many other businesses have been decimated. All the businesses that continue to be closed (indoor museums, amusements parks, large event venues for weddings or conventions) will definitely effect the economy long term.  The hospitability industry is obliterated and is not likely to recover anytime soon.   California's poor management during this pandemic will have long term consequences on the state's economy.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 14, 2021)

TOSDCI said:


> I mentioned it because you said outdoor sports should be open and pro stadiums should be closed.  I'm just responding to you and questioning why either should be completely closed at this point.  Our public schools continue to be closed for one reason and one reason only.....a powerful teacher's union and a governor that will not stand up to them.  Plain and simple.


You really don’t get the difference?

One has 20,000 people in a giant bowl.  The other has maybe 40 people on a field, counting subs.

The first should be closed because it is far more likely to cause infections.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 14, 2021)

dad4 said:


> You really don’t get the difference?
> 
> One has 20,000 people in a giant bowl.  The other has maybe 40 people on a field, counting subs.
> 
> The first should be closed because it is far more likely to cause infections.


Now do peaceful protests...which Fauci and da gang were ok with.


----------



## TOSDCI (Feb 14, 2021)

dad4 said:


> You really don’t get the difference?
> 
> One has 20,000 people in a giant bowl.  The other has maybe 40 people on a field, counting subs.
> 
> The first should be closed because it is far more likely to cause infections.


I absolutely see the difference! And I never said there wasn't a difference.  I may not be a statistics person but I'm also not tearing tickets at the tilt-a-whirl.  I think the difference is obvious.  I was making the point that both things should be open with modifications just like the majority of other states have been doing.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 14, 2021)

TOSDCI said:


> I disagree.  Opening schools should be at the very top of the list but so many other businesses have been decimated. All the businesses that continue to be closed (indoor museums, amusements parks, large event venues for weddings or conventions) will definitely effect the economy long term.  The hospitability industry is obliterated and is not likely to recover anytime soon.   California's poor management during this pandemic will have long term consequences on the state's economy.


Societally too we will pay a price. There’s the weddings that are being postponed.  Children which aren’t being conceived (because people don’t want to go to the hospital). Mental illness ods and suicide. Children falling behind. Delayed health care. Relationships which can’t get going because dating is restricted.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 14, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> Now do peaceful protests...which Fauci and da gang were ok with.


Peaceful protests, Trump rallies, and 'Bama games all count as unsafe.

Looting is slightly better, assuming you fan out into multiple different stores.  If you all gather together inside Walmart, it's probably worse.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 14, 2021)

A friend pointed out under the guidance close contacts are required to quarantine (regardless of whether vaccinated or tested negative though a neg test reduces quarantine time). If states adopted the cdc guidance, expect school pods and sports teams to be disrupted into 2022 by periodic quarantined due to outbreaks.  It makes parents return to work impossible.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 14, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> A friend pointed out under the guidance close contacts are required to quarantine (regardless of whether vaccinated or tested negative though a neg test reduces quarantine time). If states adopted the cdc guidance, expect school pods and sports teams to be disrupted into 2022 by periodic quarantined due to outbreaks.  It makes parents return to work impossible.


(Rolls eyes)

We also quarantine and disrupt sports teams for head lice and strep throat.

It is not a big deal.  If you have to do it, you do it.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 14, 2021)

dad4 said:


> (Rolls eyes)
> 
> We also quarantine and disrupt sports teams for head lice and strep throat.
> 
> It is not a big deal.  If you have to do it, you do it.


No we don’t. What are you talking about.  The protocol for head lice is you run a hair check if you have an outbreak and you send every one you find bugs or eggs with home. For strep throat everyone symptomatic gets a test.  Even for flu we don’t send entire teams and school classrooms home. When was the last time you had a league game cancelled due to headlice?


----------



## Chalklines (Feb 14, 2021)

met61 said:


> ...or we should mandate no driving for 45 days starting November 15 to stop auto accidents and fatalities, right?


Did I say that? 

Do you understand how packed an airport gets come holiday time? 

Feel free to drive but it's going to limit people traveling.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 14, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> Did I say that?
> 
> Do you understand how packed an airport gets come holiday time?
> 
> Feel free to drive but it's going to limit people traveling.


Doubt it would be by much. Some people will just substitute with alternate travel or gatherings. You also have the environmental damage, car accidents, deaths and economic costs such as to the airlines on the other side of the ledger


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 14, 2021)

met61 said:


> As gross as it is, too many would say you are selfish and willfully harming your fellow citizens - so here we are.


What are you taking about?  I didn't attend, too busy making breakfast in bed for the honey.

My son is pretty careful and follows all the protocols. He was playing in a place thats permitted by all the parties involved.

No pets where harmed or anything like that  he's not in a circus  troop.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 14, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> No we don’t. What are you talking about.  The protocol for head lice is you run a hair check if you have an outbreak and you send every one you find bugs or eggs with home. For strep throat everyone symptomatic gets a test.  Even for flu we don’t send entire teams and school classrooms home. When was the last time you had a league game cancelled due to headlice?


I didn't say we quarantine classes.  But we absolutely quarantine students.

The kid who had lice today?  He is not welcome back at school tomorrow.  Quarantine.

And, if the QB has strep or flu?  He misses the game.

Kids missing class or games is not new.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 14, 2021)

dad4 said:


> I didn't say we quarantine classes.  But we absolutely quarantine students.
> 
> The kid who had lice today?  He is not welcome back at school tomorrow.  Quarantine.
> 
> ...


Yeah but that’s not this. This is a kid on the team or in the pod getting sick and the teachers/coaches or other students/teammates having to quarantine even if vaccinated and even if tested (though if tested they can reduce the quarantine)


----------



## dad4 (Feb 14, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Yeah but that’s not this. This is a kid on the team or in the pod getting sick and the teachers/coaches or other students/teammates having to quarantine even if vaccinated and even if tested (though if tested they can reduce the quarantine)


Agree.  The whole class penalty for positive tests is painful.

Which is one more good reason to keep masks on when we reopen schools.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 14, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Agree.  The whole class penalty for positive tests is painful.
> 
> Which is one more good reason to keep masks on when we reopen schools.


1. Unless the kids are changing them every hour with the long school day they get wet and lose their effectiveness
2. Wearing an n95 or kn95 that long is real uncomfortable.  Doubt kids are doing it.
3. They are kids. Adults have problems using them well. Much less kids.
4. The kids could catch it outside the class and the class would still be punished.
5. We don’t do this for flu.


----------



## met61 (Feb 14, 2021)

Come on folks, it is like trying to stop contact with air. Two choices: isolation in an air tight  pod or not.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 14, 2021)

Preach it and amen!  Double everything in here for youth sports.









						A progressive parent’s rant about the politics surrounding school reopening
					

I think we’re at a crucial point in this debate on school reopening right now. Case rates are dropping quickly, the surge is over, and…




					rmbodenheimer.medium.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 15, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Agree.  The whole class penalty for positive tests is painful.
> 
> Which is one more good reason to keep masks on when we reopen schools.


Why? Kids are not at risk nor are spreaders. 

Why do safety theater with a group that has zero risk?


----------



## crush (Feb 15, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Preach it and amen!  Double everything in here for youth sports.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen!!!


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Feb 15, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Preach it and amen!  Double everything in here for youth sports.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the Bay Area/SF, a hub for technology and progressive thinking, we can't avoid the undeniable reality that Power + Special Interests + Irrational Fear >> Science despite the highest concentration of "wokeness" on the planet. Again, it demonstrates that irrationality and self-interest are human conditions not limited to any "side" of the political spectrum.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 15, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Why? Kids are not at risk nor are spreaders.
> 
> Why do safety theater with a group that has zero risk?


Your information on whether kids can spread covid is out of date.

Kids can spread covid.  Young ones are inefficient, but still transmit.  older than 15 transmit the same as adults.

If it were zero, you’d be right.  But it isn’t zero.


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 15, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> In the Bay Area/SF, a hub for technology and progressive thinking, we can't avoid the undeniable reality that Power + Special Interests + Irrational Fear >> Science despite the highest concentration of "wokeness" on the planet. Again, it demonstrates that irrationality and self-interest are human conditions not limited to any "side" of the political spectrum.


And quite honestly, a lot of money in that area- people are fine with hiring their own private, (fully credentialed,) teachers and creating a classroom in their home. So school closures do not bother them nearly as much.


----------



## crush (Feb 15, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> And quite honestly, a lot of money in that area- people are fine with hiring their own private, (fully credentialed,) teachers and creating a classroom in their home. So school closures do not bother them nearly as much.


Excellent honesty and great take on the current issue.


----------



## watfly (Feb 15, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Preach it and amen!  Double everything in here for youth sports.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate that this individual has seen the light, but what kind of upside down world do we live in that we have to cheer and promote the obvious?  It's insane to me that some adults have been so manipulated by fear, and so selfish about their own personal well being, that we've kept our schools closed.  Any governor that didn't reopen their schools last September should fry in hell along with the union "leaders" that fought reopening schools.  It's unconscionable.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 15, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Preach it and amen!  Double everything in here for youth sports.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I call BS.  Schools were failing kids in my community before Covid and nobody cared.  There is not one letter league elite soccer club along hwy 80 from Vallejo to Oakland and no one cares.  School closures due to Covid is a distinction without a difference for my community.  Private corporations have been building prison for these kids for decades and no one expects them to go to college.  

This article is referring to middle class problems because the rich OC crowd and fat cats like @dad4 kids have not missed a beat.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 15, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361133125858783232">February 15, 2021</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 15, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I call BS.  Schools were failing kids in my community before Covid and nobody cared.  There is not one letter league elite soccer club along hwy 80 from Vallejo to Oakland and no one cares.  School closures due to Covid is a distinction without a difference for my community.  Private corporations have been building prison for these kids for decades and no one expects them to go to college.
> 
> This article is referring to middle class problems because the rich OC crowd and fat cats like @dad4 kids have not missed a beat.


Calling BS with BS...now that's next level, Brilliant!


----------



## MacDre (Feb 15, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> Calling BS with BS...now that's next level, Brilliant!


Disappointed.  I expected nuanced analysis from you but all you offer up is bogus conclusions.  Grow a pair and elaborate.


----------



## dean (Feb 15, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> And quite honestly, a lot of money in that area- people are fine with hiring their own private, (fully credentialed,) teachers and creating a classroom in their home. So school closures do not bother them nearly as much.


And in some of the most expensive zip codes in that area (Peninsula/Silicon Valley), the public schools have been open (hybrid) for elementary school students and some middle school students since last October or so. While across the freeway in East Palo Alto and the poorer zip codes, those districts remain closed.


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 15, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I call BS.  Schools were failing kids in my community before Covid and nobody cared.  There is not one letter league elite soccer club along hwy 80 from Vallejo to Oakland and no one cares.  School closures due to Covid is a distinction without a difference for my community.  Private corporations have been building prison for these kids for decades and no one expects them to go to college.
> 
> This article is referring to middle class problems because the rich OC crowd and fat cats like @dad4 kids have not missed a beat.


One of the reasons schools fail is because they don't focus on the basics anymore.


_"The Oregon Department of Education (ODE) recently encouraged teachers to register for training that encourages "ethnomathematics" and argues, among other things, that White supremacy manifests itself in the focus on finding the right answer.

An ODE newsletter sent last week advertises a Feb. 21 "Pathway to Math Equity Micro-Course," which is designed for middle school teachers to make use of a toolkit for "dismantling racism in mathematics." The event website identifies the event as a partnership between California's San Mateo County Office of Education, The Education Trust-West and others. 

Part of the toolkit includes a list of ways "white supremacy culture" allegedly "infiltrates math classrooms." *Those include "the focus is on getting the 'right' answer," students being "required to 'show their work,'" and other alleged manifestations.*

"The concept of mathematics being purely objective is unequivocally false, and teaching it is even much less so," the document for the "Equitable Math" toolkit reads. "Upholding the idea that there are always right and wrong answers perpetuate objectivity as well as fear of open conflict."_


----------



## crush (Feb 15, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I call BS.  Schools were failing kids in my community before Covid and nobody cared.  There is not one letter league elite soccer club along hwy 80 from Vallejo to Oakland and no one cares.  School closures due to Covid is a distinction without a difference for my community.  Private corporations have been building prison for these kids for decades and no one expects them to go to college.
> 
> This article is referring to middle class problems because the rich OC crowd and fat cats like @dad4 kids have not missed a beat.


Easy on OC bro.  This County has changed for the better.  Nocal dude was here when me and my pal Bruno worked Pacific Coast Hhwy from San Clemente to Seal beach ((LA Too)) back in early 90s.  We sold Sparkletts Dre to all the businesses in Socal.  It didnt matter if you had a white business, black, latino or Asian business, me and Bruno would try and sell you our awesome water service.  The only thing we didnt do was actually deliver the water.  That was some other guys job and he usually tore his back up.  One time as we were leaving after a 10 cooler close, the boss lady who switched over to us from Arrowhead had to ask the dreaded Q.  "Which one of you nice guys are going to be our delivery guy?"  Oh shit, now what?  I told the truth about some other driver who would be contacting her and she ripped up the agreement, no joke.  Bruno was so mad at me and told me to keep my big mouth shut.  I lost a sale for being honest bro, can you imagine that?  She only switched over because Bruno was a stud and she wanted Bruno to be her delivery boy, trust me.  You cant make this stuff up.  We helped each other Dre go through socal and we won all the time.  We stole accounts from Arrowhead all day long.  Their 5 gal bottle of "Spring" water was sold for $8.00.  I went in and offered $6 a bottle.  20 bottles a month, I save you some serious $$$$.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 15, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> One of the reasons schools fail is because they don't focus on the basics anymore.
> 
> 
> _"The Oregon Department of Education (ODE) recently encouraged teachers to register for training that encourages "ethnomathematics" and argues, among other things, that White supremacy manifests itself in the focus on finding the right answer.
> ...


Good initiative but bad judgment.  I call BS on this one too.


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 15, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Good initiative but bad judgment.  I call BS on this one too.


What is exactly good about this initiative? 

What does white supremacy have to do with getting an answer correct? Or showing work?


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 15, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Disappointed.  I expected nuanced analysis from you but all you offer up is bogus conclusions.  Grow a pair and elaborate.


Honestly, what else is there? You and I have been dancing this dance for awhile...my pair is just fine and there is not much left to elaborate on.

It basically boils down to...I believe the core issue is individual responsibility and you believe it is group victimhood...but sure, I guess we can nibble around the edges a bit if you'd like. 

So when you say "no one expects them to go to college" isn't that expectation primarily set by "your community"? Do the kids in "your community"  who study hard, get good grades, and pursue college mostly get labeled as acting white...amongst other more hurtful names?


----------



## MacDre (Feb 15, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> What is exactly good about this initiative?
> 
> What does white supremacy have to do with getting an answer correct? Or showing work?


It’s good that someone is taking initiative to address underperforming students.  The solution proposed is garbage and maybe even biased to suggest folks of African descent can’t excel at math especially when the origins of mathematics goes back to Africa.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 15, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Societally too we will pay a price. There’s the weddings that are being postponed.  Children which aren’t being conceived (because people don’t want to go to the hospital). Mental illness ods and suicide. Children falling behind. Delayed health care. Relationships which can’t get going because dating is restricted.


And half a million people have died because people like you couldn’t get your s**t together for even two months of this pandemic.


----------



## crush (Feb 15, 2021)

MacDre said:


> It’s good that someone is taking initiative to address underperforming students.  The solution proposed is garbage and maybe even biased to suggest folks of African descent can’t excel at math especially when the origins of mathematics goes back to Africa.


Math is insane to shove down 90% of the kids.  I sure hope that subject gets fixed.  Have top top math classes for the top top students who need to know math.  The others can take a class with Dad and he can teach the kids how to value hard work and reward from hard work.  Teach value of helping others and the true ROI from that.  Learn to save for a rainy day fund like Copa said to do.  Learn to not buy more then you can afford.  Dont get into debt.  Dont get cc on your first day on campus.


----------



## crush (Feb 15, 2021)

I love protecting the future.  Just like clock work the clown has arrived.  Where is the great Espola?


----------



## EOTL (Feb 15, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Well they've done it.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong but contact sports are banned even on the blue tier.  Page `17
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/downloads/community/schools-childcare/K-12-Operational-Strategy-2021-2-12.pdf?CDC_AA_refVal=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.cdc.gov%2Fcoronavirus%2F2019-ncov%2Fcommunity%2Fschools-childcare%2Foperation-strategy.html


Well, it looks like Newsom added the CDC to his conspirators to help him sabotage the economy for his own personal benefit.


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 15, 2021)

MacDre said:


> It’s good that someone is taking initiative to address underperforming students.  The solution proposed is garbage and maybe even biased to suggest folks of African descent can’t excel at math especially when the origins of mathematics goes back to Africa.


Isn't that the problem though? So many "solutions" seem to focus on things not related to providing a good eduction.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 15, 2021)

crush said:


> Math is insane to shove down 90% of the kids.  I sure hope that subject gets fixed.  Have top top math classes for the top top students who need to know math.  The others can take a class with Dad and he can teach the kids how to value hard work and reward from hard work.  Teach value of helping others and the true ROI from that.  Learn to save for a rainy day fund like Copa said to do.  Learn to not buy more then you can afford.  Dont get into debt.  Dont get cc on your first day on campus.


Why do you think anyone should be taking advice about our educational system from you?  You put your kid on the “non-math track” of becoming a professional soccer player when she was in middle school.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 15, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> Honestly, what else is there? You and I have been dancing this dance for awhile...my pair is just fine and there is not much left to elaborate on.
> 
> It basically boils down to...I believe the core issue is individual responsibility and you believe it is group victimhood...but sure, I guess we can nibble around the edges a bit if you'd like.
> 
> So when you say "no one expects them to go to college" isn't that expectation primarily set by "your community"? Do the kids in "your community"  who study hard, get good grades, and pursue college mostly get labeled as acting white...amongst other more hurtful names?


My community is the victim of racist and classist policies.  I think most folks wants what’s best for their kids.

I worked hard, got good grades, excelled in the corps, college, law school, and career.  I have never been accused of acting white.  Most would describe me as being unapologetically black.  However, I went to school with a few black kids that were called whitewashed assimilators primarily because they are.  I find it odd when I meet a black person that is culturally white and uncomfortable around black people and don’t understand black culture.  Due to white supremacy many of these folks hate themselves and their blackness-Sammy Sosa or Michael Jackson for example.  So they walk around with their noses wedged up white folks asses talking about how they’re hated in the ghetto for being smart.  White folks tend to like these clowns because getting your ass kissed feels good.

As for me, I grew up in a tough neighborhood but I also attended Mission San Jose one of the best public high schools in the USA.  I hang out with white guys but I don’t try to assimilate and be something that I’m not.


----------



## crush (Feb 15, 2021)

MacDre said:


> My community is the victim of racist and classist policies.  I think most folks wants what’s best for their kids.
> 
> I worked hard, got good grades, excelled in the corps, college, law school, and career.  I have never been accused of acting white.  Most would describe me as being unapologetically black.  However, I went to school with a few black kids that were called whitewashed assimilators primarily because they are.  I find it odd when I meet a black person that is culturally white and uncomfortable around black people and don’t understand black culture.  Due to white supremacy many of these folks hate themselves and their blackness-Sammy Sosa or Michael Jackson for example.  So they walk around with their noses wedged up white folks asses talking about how they’re hated in the ghetto for being smart.  White folks tend to like these clowns because getting your ass kissed feels good.
> 
> As for me, I grew up in a tough neighborhood but I also attended Mission San Jose one of the best public high schools in the USA.  I hang out with white guys but I don’t try to assimilate and be something that I’m not.


Bro, just be you.  If you are good with you, then that's good for you.  Love, forgive, serve, patients, kindness and helping others when in need.  If you can teach others with mercy, then you receive mercy.  With the measure you use, that measure will be used for you.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 15, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I call BS.  Schools were failing kids in my community before Covid and nobody cared.  There is not one letter league elite soccer club along hwy 80 from Vallejo to Oakland and no one cares.  School closures due to Covid is a distinction without a difference for my community.  Private corporations have been building prison for these kids for decades and no one expects them to go to college.
> 
> This article is referring to middle class problems because the rich OC crowd and fat cats like @dad4 kids have not missed a beat.


It’s not that no one cares.

It’s that the people who do care don’t necessarily feel welcome.  

I know math inside out, backwards, and sideways.  I am happy to help anyone with it.

But, some of teaching involves saying "wrong".  That's ok.  You also get to say "right".  It's all good.

Now imagine every time I say "wrong", it becomes proof of my status as a neocolonial oppressor. 

 Read Hound's Oregon math example.   I don't know why teaching Arabic manipulations of Hindu symbols counts as Eurocentric, but apparently it is. 

Well, after not too long, I leave.  Not that I don't like the kid.  But people get worn down after a while.  And they move on.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 15, 2021)

dad4 said:


> I
> 
> But, some of teaching involves saying "wrong".  That's ok.  You also get to say "right".  It's all good.


Math is especially brutal that way.  It is the great leveler and you can't hide behind penumbras, points of view, theories, ideologies, observations, tautologies, or critical thought.  It's right or wrong, especially with the basic stuff, and the best you can hope for if you are wrong is partial credit.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 15, 2021)

MacDre said:


> My community is the victim of racist and classist policies.  I think most folks wants what’s best for their kids.
> 
> I worked hard, got good grades, excelled in the corps, college, law school, and career.  I have never been accused of acting white.  Most would describe me as being unapologetically black.  However, I went to school with a few black kids that were called whitewashed assimilators primarily because they are.  I find it odd when I meet a black person that is culturally white and uncomfortable around black people and don’t understand black culture.  Due to white supremacy many of these folks hate themselves and their blackness-Sammy Sosa or Michael Jackson for example.  So they walk around with their noses wedged up white folks asses talking about how they’re hated in the ghetto for being smart.  White folks tend to like these clowns because getting your ass kissed feels good.
> 
> As for me, I grew up in a tough neighborhood but I also attended Mission San Jose one of the best public high schools in the USA.  I hang out with white guys but I don’t try to assimilate and be something that I’m not.


There we go again, driving around the same circle just in opposite directions. Although dizzying, I do appreciate the genuine conversation and respect your opinion.

Impressive resume and the plight achieving it...textbook example of individual responsibility. But then you go right back to collective groups and immutable characteristics...in fact, race appears to play a big role in your thought process.. This is where we part ways considerably...you see, I do not use group status or immutable characteristics in my decision process when judging character or considering associations and friendships...nor can I imagine race always being the predominate factor in thoughts and decision.

Of course back to Sosa's and Jackson's personal problems being a result of the usual victimization of an outside influence or entity. Although, I can agree with folks being hated in the ghetto for being smart.

Sad, but not surprising, the way you personally speak of assimilation in terms of race. I believe most folks associate assimilation with a Nation or common national identity.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 15, 2021)

[/QUOTE]


MicPaPa said:


> There we go again, driving around the same circle just in opposite directions. Although dizzying, I do appreciate the genuine conversation and respect your opinion.
> 
> Impressive resume and the plight achieving it...textbook example of individual responsibility. But then you go right back to collective groups and immutable characteristics...in fact, race appears to play a big role in your thought process.. This is where we part ways considerably...you see, I do not use group status or immutable characteristics in my decision process when judging character or considering associations and friendships...nor can I imagine race always being the predominate factor in thoughts and decision.
> 
> ...


I was primarily making a class based argument and you raised the issue of race when you said some blacks are accused of acting white.  I was merely responding to your uninformed position.  In any event, I have a few questions for you:

Do you think we live in a meritocracy?
Could you share your personal experience with folks being hated in the ghetto for being smart?
Could you explain this so called common national identity?


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 15, 2021)

Well these are the best numbers we've seen in LA since the fall so let's open up all the schools this month, no more excuses


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361517585578135554
Hoping the Tuesday updates includes youth sports and the school opening threshold numbers can now be used instead of those tiers. The tide is turning, let's roll...


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 15, 2021)

I was primarily making a class based argument and you raised the issue of race when you said some blacks are accused of acting white.  I was merely responding to your uninformed position.  In any event, I have a few questions for you:

Do you think we live in a meritocracy?
Could you share your personal experience with folks being hated in the ghetto for being smart?
Could you explain this so called common national identity?
[/QUOTE]

...and as I responded to your uninformed position as well, I'll gladly take your questions to help further inform you.

Do you think we live in a meritocracy? Yes, and it should be...although, constantly under pressure from SJW's on the left.

Could you share your personal experience with folks being hated in the ghetto for being smart? First hand experience with HS friend / his family, and many trips to Compton, CA visiting their extended family. Accounts and discussions with friends and peers from over 20 years in the Military. Second hand knowledge from readings and lectures by Walter E. Williams, Thomas Sowell, and Clarence Thomas to name a few.

Could you explain this so called common national identity? When the bullets start flying...gender, race, nationality, class, politics - basically all personal beliefs and differences go out the window...and what remains is the flag on every uniform, a sense to fight and die for those on your right and left, and a strong belief that you are fighting, not because you hate what is in front of you...but because you love what is behind you. That about sums it up.


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2021)

Leaving a cookie crumb...


----------



## crush (Feb 16, 2021)

espola said:


> Leaving a cookie crumb...


What's up with soccer in socal Espola?  Do you have any insight when the adults in charge will let the kids play a soccer game ((match))


----------



## EOTL (Feb 16, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> I was primarily making a class based argument and you raised the issue of race when you said some blacks are accused of acting white.  I was merely responding to your uninformed position.  In any event, I have a few questions for you:
> 
> Do you think we live in a meritocracy?
> Could you share your personal experience with folks being hated in the ghetto for being smart?
> Could you explain this so called common national identity?


We live in a meritocracy? Sure. That’s just what you want to believe to help rationalize that you actually earned everything in your life, when the truth is you didn’t.

Your bullets, flag, and dying for the country drivel is such typical jingoistic nonsense. People like you have this bizarre, inaccurate idea that the military is some metaphor for a perfect America. People like you grew up believing a few things were infallible, could not ever be questioned, and anyone who did so was un-American, specifically the military, Christianity, the flag and cops. But it turns out that no matter how many American flags you wrap your Bible in, the vast majority of Christianity is just a cult of racism, homophobia and misogyny, there are a lot of bad cops, and the military is no better. I’m sure it makes you angry that the gays killed off the infallibility of your holy trinity when Obergfell proved to the USSC that they’re just a trifecta of bigots who aren’t even real. It obviously made you even more angry that Kaepernick made you confront that your opinion about what the flag means, and what many cops are, is also deeply flawed and highly bigoted. Well, I hate to tell you this, but your precious military is no different. In fact, this constant blathering about military metaphors is a joke even, especially when you hold them uo on a pedestal while simultaneously trashing teachers. The days in which nut jobs like yourself thought you could state some stupid a** opinion in the name of god, cops, the flag, or the military is over.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> We live in a meritocracy? Sure. That’s just what you want to believe to help rationalize that you actually earned everything in your life, when the truth is you didn’t.
> 
> Your bullets, flag, and dying for the country drivel is such typical jingoistic nonsense. People like you have this bizarre, inaccurate idea that the military is some metaphor for a perfect America. People like you grew up believing a few things were infallible, could not ever be questioned, and anyone who did so was un-American, specifically the military, Christianity, the flag and cops. But it turns out that no matter how many American flags you wrap your Bible in, the vast majority of Christianity is just a cult of racism, homophobia and misogyny, there are a lot of bad cops, and the military is no better. I’m sure it makes you angry that the gays killed off the infallibility of your holy trinity when Obergfell proved to the USSC that they’re just a trifecta of bigots who aren’t even real. It obviously made you even more angry that Kaepernick made you confront that your opinion about what the flag means, and what many cops are, is also deeply flawed and highly bigoted. Well, I hate to tell you this, but your precious military is no different. In fact, this constant blathering about military metaphors is a joke even, especially when you hold them uo on a pedestal while simultaneously trashing teachers. The days in which nut jobs like yourself thought you could state some stupid a** opinion in the name of god, cops, the flag, or the military is over.


You work for Epoch or something?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 16, 2021)

dad4 said:


> It’s not that no one cares.
> 
> It’s that the people who do care don’t necessarily feel welcome.
> 
> ...


The Moors were an accomplished people who perpetuated math (and a great deal more) of today. I have always enjoyed reading about them.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 16, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> The Moors were an accomplished people who perpetuated math (and a great deal more) of today. I have always enjoyed reading about them.


You got it all wrong my friend.  It wasn't the Moors.  It was the Moops.  Everyone knows that.


----------



## crush (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## MacDre (Feb 16, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> The Moors were an accomplished people who perpetuated math (and a great deal more) of today. I have always enjoyed reading about them.


If you ever visit Spain go to Sevilla and especially Granada to visit the Alhambra for the history of the Moors.  When I visited the Alhambra, I also learned that was the location Columbus reported back to after “discovering” America.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 16, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Math is especially brutal that way.  It is the great leveler and you can't hide behind penumbras, points of view, theories, ideologies, observations, tautologies, or critical thought.  It's right or wrong, especially with the basic stuff, and the best you can hope for if you are wrong is partial credit.


I never had problems with math courses and always scored very well.  I see the math that my advance high school kids do and  they will never apply that in real life unless they focus on a career that’s highly specialized. Advanced m

I can’t even help my kids with their math homework and I got an MBA in finance.


MacDre said:


> If you ever visit Spain go to Sevilla and especially Granada to visit the Alhambra for the history of the Moors.  When I visited the Alhambra, I also learned that was the location Columbus reported back to after “discovering” America.


The Alhambra is an amazing place.  Dinner at the terrazas across the street with an incredible view.   The streets of Granada makes you feel like a blend  of people from  4 continents into one town.  At least this was the case 19 years ago,  I need to go back soon.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 16, 2021)

MacDre said:


> If you ever visit Spain go to Sevilla and especially Granada to visit the Alhambra for the history of the Moors.  When I visited the Alhambra, I also learned that was the location Columbus reported back to after “discovering” America.


I spent a gap year in Sevilla, studying EU competition law, learning to dance flamenco, and learning to cook southern Spanish food.  Sevilla is lovely....best city in the world (though it is colored by the wildness of my youth).  In the library, I found the entry of my ancestors when they sailed off for the New World. I still follow Sevilla FC.


----------



## crush (Feb 16, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I never had problems with math courses and always scored very well.  I see the math that my advance high school kids do and  they will never apply that in real life unless they focus on a career that’s highly specialized. Advanced m
> 
> I can’t even help my kids with their math homework and I got an MBA in finance.
> 
> ...


Dude, my dd just taught me how to understand "There" "There're" and "Their."  Math was getting out of hand, as was the GPA thing and the score thing.  I believe in no GPA, no tests, just learning where one is at.  Sink or swim loser is not how to teach someone, MOO!!!


----------



## EOTL (Feb 16, 2021)

I was thinking about the crocodile tears argument that schools should be reopened because kids are committing suicide. One of the indirect benefits of remote school has been the huge drop in school shootings. In fact, I’d betcha more lives have been saved from that drop in school shootings, which has ranged from about 25-50 dead kids a year the last couple years pre-Covid 19, than have committed suicide because they couldn’t go to school in person. 

And where were these magat snowflakes with their contrived concern about others when people were getting killed in larger numbers, and suffering actual severe depression seeing their friends and family members gunned down in classrooms?  Seriously, these mentally and emotionally soft morons are whining about how attending school remotely is ruining their kids’ lives right on the heels of constantly telling people they need to just suck it up when someone goes into a school and murders a bunch of their friends and children, and that it’s their fault it happened anyway because they’re opposed to “good guys” bringing lots more guns to schools.  What a joke.


----------



## crush (Feb 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I was thinking about the crocodile tears argument that schools should be reopened because kids are committing suicide. One of the indirect benefits of remote school has been the huge drop in school shootings. In fact, I’d betcha more lives have been saved from that drop in school shootings, which has ranged from about 25-50 dead kids a year the last couple years pre-Covid 19, than have committed suicide because they couldn’t go to school in person.
> 
> And where were these magat snowflakes with their contrived concern about others when people were getting killed in larger numbers, and suffering actual severe depression seeing their friends and family members gunned down in classrooms?  Seriously, these mentally and emotionally soft morons are whining about how attending school remotely is ruining their kids’ lives right on the heels of constantly telling people they need to just suck it up when someone goes into a school and murders a bunch of their friends and children, and that it’s their fault it happened anyway because they’re opposed to “good guys” bringing lots more guns to schools.  What a joke.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 16, 2021)

crush said:


> Dude, my dd just taught me how to understand "There" "There're" and "Their."  Math was getting out of hand, as was the GPA thing and the score thing.  I believe in no GPA, no tests, just learning where one is at.  Sink or swim loser is not how to teach someone, MOO!!!


Nah, this is why I like Howard Gardners theory on multiple intelligences.  My kid sucks at art and the art studs help her in art class.  The art studs usually suck at math and my kid helps them etc. etc.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 16, 2021)

crush said:


> Dude, my dd just taught me how to understand "There" "There're" and "Their."  Math was getting out of hand, as was the GPA thing and the score thing.  I believe in no GPA, no tests, just learning where one is at.  Sink or swim loser is not how to teach someone, MOO!!!


Nah, this is why I like Howard Gardners theory on multiple intelligences.  My kid sucks at art and the art studs help her in art class.  The art studs usually suck at math and my kid helps them etc. etc.
View attachment 10129


----------



## crush (Feb 16, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Nah, this is why I like Howard Gardners theory on multiple intelligences.  My kid sucks at art and the art studs help her in art class.  The art studs usually suck at math and my kid helps them etc. etc.
> View attachment 10129


Group learning is the way to go and help one another.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 16, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> I spent a gap year in Sevilla, studying EU competition law, learning to dance flamenco, and learning to cook southern Spanish food.  Sevilla is lovely....best city in the world (though it is colored by the wildness of my youth).  In the library, I found the entry of my ancestors when they sailed off for the New World. I still follow Sevilla FC.


My mothers family is from Segovia Spain. Our ancestors were two brothers who were Captains (rank) went to Mexico to serve for Maximilian.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 16, 2021)

OMG, Tucker Carlson is blaming Californians and environmentalists for the fact that a GQP governor and legislature in TX can’t keep the lights on during a spot of bad weather.

Not only do wind turbines kill condors and cause cancer according to magats, they freeze up when it’s cold and are causing electricity shortages throughout the state. Thank god parler is back, since we could all use a few laughs.

Let’s hope they can get those field lights back on so they can get back to killing people of Covid-19 instead of exposure to the elements.


----------



## crush (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## EOTL (Feb 16, 2021)

crush said:


> View attachment 10130


Is that one of the children murdered in a school shooting, or just some privileged white kid whose daddy refuses to take responsibility for his kid’s education and mental health?


----------



## EOTL (Feb 16, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> There we go again, driving around the same circle just in opposite directions. Although dizzying, I do appreciate the genuine conversation and respect your opinion.
> 
> Impressive resume and the plight achieving it...textbook example of individual responsibility. But then you go right back to collective groups and immutable characteristics...in fact, race appears to play a big role in your thought process.. This is where we part ways considerably...you see, I do not use group status or immutable characteristics in my decision process when judging character or considering associations and friendships...nor can I imagine race always being the predominate factor in thoughts and decision.
> 
> ...


All this nonsense about “individual responsibility” is exactly that. This magat clown is whining about the importance of individual responsibility, yet he turns around and refuses to take it when it relates to his child’s education and emotional welfare. Instead, everything is the fault of teacher unions, the governor, the CDC, masks, BLM, cancel culture, dominion voting machines, whatever it takes.  I bet he also whines constantly about his taxes but still wants everything he wants (and his way) from public education although he doesn’t want to pay even 1/10th what that would cost.


----------



## crush (Feb 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> All this nonsense about “individual responsibility” is exactly that. This magat clown is whining about the importance of individual responsibility, yet he turns around and refuses to take it when it relates to his child’s education and emotional welfare. Instead, everything is the fault of teacher unions, the governor, the CDC, masks, BLM, cancel culture, dominion voting machines, whatever it takes.  I bet he also whines constantly about his taxes but still wants everything he wants (and his way) from public education although he doesn’t want to pay even 1/10th what that would cost.


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 16, 2021)

MacDre said:


> If you ever visit Spain go to Sevilla and especially Granada to visit the Alhambra for the history of the Moors.  When I visited the Alhambra, I also learned that was the location Columbus reported back to after “discovering” America.


I didn't know you were slumming around in other corners of the internet using a different name. Don't worry...I recognized the photo


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Is that one of the children murdered in a school shooting, or just some privileged white kid whose daddy refuses to take responsibility for his kid’s education and mental health?


Why aren’t you pointing the finger at those parents of the school shooters like you do at everyone else for not taking accountability?


----------



## EOTL (Feb 16, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> I didn't know you were slumming around in other corners of the internet using a different name. Don't worry...I recognized the photo
> 
> View attachment 10133


You got a meme handy for Mississippi’s governor, since that state is about to pass NY in death rate?


----------



## Anon9 (Feb 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> You got a meme handy for Mississippi’s governor, since that state is about to pass NY in death rate?


I
I guess if you say it, it must be true.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> We live in a meritocracy? Sure. That’s just what you want to believe to help rationalize that you actually earned everything in your life, when the truth is you didn’t.
> 
> Your bullets, flag, and dying for the country drivel is such typical jingoistic nonsense. People like you have this bizarre, inaccurate idea that the military is some metaphor for a perfect America. People like you grew up believing a few things were infallible, could not ever be questioned, and anyone who did so was un-American, specifically the military, Christianity, the flag and cops. But it turns out that no matter how many American flags you wrap your Bible in, the vast majority of Christianity is just a cult of racism, homophobia and misogyny, there are a lot of bad cops, and the military is no better. I’m sure it makes you angry that the gays killed off the infallibility of your holy trinity when Obergfell proved to the USSC that they’re just a trifecta of bigots who aren’t even real. It obviously made you even more angry that Kaepernick made you confront that your opinion about what the flag means, and what many cops are, is also deeply flawed and highly bigoted. Well, I hate to tell you this, but your precious military is no different. In fact, this constant blathering about military metaphors is a joke even, especially when you hold them uo on a pedestal while simultaneously trashing teachers. The days in which nut jobs like yourself thought you could state some stupid a** opinion in the name of god, cops, the flag, or the military is over.


You hate the military, even the coasties?  The horror!  I mean I would have guessed that you've never served a day in your life (in anything), but leave the coasties out of it.

The irony is not lost that you can say all of this crap because of those who served.  Do your thing.  Do you best to go frothy at the mouth, it's ok.  It's your right.   Everything else in your gibberish is the usual white noise.   

And why bring in Kaepernick into this?  He's a terrible quarterback who wore ill advised socks.  His inability to audible on the line of scrimmage is clearly reflected in his choice of socks. Terrible audible.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I was thinking about the crocodile tears argument that schools should be reopened because kids are committing suicide. One of the indirect benefits of remote school has been the huge drop in school shootings. In fact, I’d betcha more lives have been saved from that drop in school shootings, which has ranged from about 25-50 dead kids a year the last couple years pre-Covid 19, than have committed suicide because they couldn’t go to school in person.
> 
> And where were these magat snowflakes with their contrived concern about others when people were getting killed in larger numbers, and suffering actual severe depression seeing their friends and family members gunned down in classrooms?  Seriously, these mentally and emotionally soft morons are whining about how attending school remotely is ruining their kids’ lives right on the heels of constantly telling people they need to just suck it up when someone goes into a school and murders a bunch of their friends and children, and that it’s their fault it happened anyway because they’re opposed to “good guys” bringing lots more guns to schools.  What a joke.


This is your best one yet.  How long was this in draft form before it went to print?  You are ok with brown and black kids not going to school?  Right.  As usual, everything else is just a chin frothy hot mess.  You are the worst kind of bigot.  Have you doled out some cash to help with internet access and tutors in your neck of the woods?  nahhh.  Likely shopping at whole foods though.  

I'll stand by for your usual.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 16, 2021)

crush said:


> View attachment 10131


I’m glad to see you’ve figured out your and you’re


happy9 said:


> You hate the military, even the coasties?  The horror!  I mean I would have guessed that you've never served a day in your life (in anything), but leave the coasties out of it.
> 
> The irony is not lost that you can say all of this crap because of those who served.  Do your thing.  Do you best to go frothy at the mouth, it's ok.  It's your right.   Everything else in your gibberish is the usual white noise.
> 
> And why bring in Kaepernick into this?  He's a terrible quarterback who wore ill advised socks.  His inability to audible on the line of scrimmage is clearly reflected in his choice of socks. Terrible audible.


I don’t hate the military. I just don’t wrap myself in a flag and pretend everyone who serves in the military is a hero, or that any of them are more worthy of anything than a teacher.  Magats are all the same. Their fake god gives them the excuse to be horrible people, they try to dictate to others some jingoistic idea of what American and the flag represents to them, and they’ll defend cops and soldiers regardless of how horrible many of them are. Pathetic.


----------



## crush (Feb 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I’m glad to see you’ve figured out your and you’re
> 
> 
> I don’t hate the military. I just don’t wrap myself in a flag and pretend everyone who serves in the military is a hero, or that any of them are more worthy of anything than a teacher.  Magats are all the same. Their fake god gives them the excuse to be horrible people, they try to dictate to others some jingoistic idea of what American and the flag represents to them, and they’ll defend cops and soldiers regardless of how horrible many of them are. Pathetic.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 16, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> View attachment 10134I
> I guess if you say it, it must be true.


It’s funny that all of you keep relying on the fact that the death rates in those states are that high, since they are very high density and it spread before anyone knew what was going on or how to minimum risk, and before anyone was aware of effective treatments.  I know magats like to avoid reality or context at all costs, but that’s your problem. You might want to go back to your safe space now that parler is up and running again. Since that initial spread, they’ve had the lowest rates in the country. What is AZ’s excuse?


----------



## EOTL (Feb 16, 2021)

crush said:


> View attachment 10135


Can you afford cable yet?


----------



## crush (Feb 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Can you afford cable yet?


----------



## happy9 (Feb 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I’m glad to see you’ve figured out your and you’re
> 
> 
> I don’t hate the military. I just don’t wrap myself in a flag and pretend everyone who serves in the military is a hero, or that any of them are more worthy of anything than a teacher.  Magats are all the same. Their fake god gives them the excuse to be horrible people, they try to dictate to others some jingoistic idea of what American and the flag represents to them, and they’ll defend cops and soldiers regardless of how horrible many of them are. Pathetic.


Here is a news flash for you.  Most people in the Military don't think they are heroes, far from it.  The Military is used by both sides of the aisle, positive and negative.  Your statements are typical of someone who didn't serve, they are tone deaf.  It's ok though, for those that have served and continue to serve, they laugh at people like you.   Men and women who serve/served tend to be self aware and are amongst the hardest critics of their organization.  People like you are just too dumb to realize it and have no idea.  

Equating teachers to the Military is dumb.  They serve different functions, both honorable in their own right.  You just can't help yourself and can't pry yourself from your caped crusader ways.  

Carry on.


----------



## MSK357 (Feb 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> It’s funny that all of you keep relying on the fact that the death rates in those states are that high, since they are very high density and it spread before anyone knew what was going on or how to minimum risk, and before anyone was aware of effective treatments.  I know magats like to avoid reality or context at all costs, but that’s your problem. You might want to go back to your safe space now that parler is up and running again. Since that initial spread, they’ve had the lowest rates in the country. What is AZ’s excuse?


Hey idiot, it was you that just brought up the death rate. You couldn't be more dumb.



EOTL said:


> You got a meme handy for Mississippi’s governor, since that state is about to pass NY in death rate?


I guess when you get called out, you pivot and deflect but it does no good. everyone knows you're an idiot. Just like when you said hundreds of millions of people would die.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 16, 2021)

MSK357 said:


> Hey idiot, it was you that just brought up the death rate. You couldn't be more dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess when you get called out, you pivot and deflect but it does no good. everyone knows you're an idiot. Just like when you said hundreds of millions of people would die.


Uh, I never said that. Hundreds of millions of deaths would constitute between 66-100% of all US citizens dumbf**k. 

But you say you would leave this forum forever if more than 12,000 died of Covid-19.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 16, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Here is a news flash for you.  Most people in the Military don't think they are heroes, far from it.  The Military is used by both sides of the aisle, positive and negative.  Your statements are typical of someone who didn't serve, they are tone deaf.  It's ok though, for those that have served and continue to serve, they laugh at people like you.   Men and women who serve/served tend to be self aware and are amongst the hardest critics of their organization.  People like you are just too dumb to realize it and have no idea.
> 
> Equating teachers to the Military is dumb.  They serve different functions, both honorable in their own right.  You just can't help yourself and can't pry yourself from your caped crusader ways.
> 
> Carry on.


Sure. Do they have a greater responsibility than I could possibly fathom? Do I have the luxury of not knowing what they know? That their existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to me, saves lives? Do I not want the truth because deep down in places I don't talk about at parties, I want them on that wall, I need them on that wall? Do I rise and sleep under the blanket of the very freedom that they provide, and then question the manner in which they provide it?  Are you upset that I don’t just say thank you, and go on my way?


----------



## crush (Feb 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Sure. Do they have a greater responsibility than I could possibly fathom? Do I have the luxury of not knowing what they know? That their existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to me, saves lives? Do I not want the truth because deep down in places I don't talk about at parties, I want them on that wall, I need them on that wall? Do I rise and sleep under the blanket of the very freedom that they provide, and then question the manner in which they provide it?  Are you upset that I don’t just say thank you, and go on my way?


Can you and Espola talk with each, just for today.  Carry a back and forth with each other, please.......


----------



## EOTL (Feb 16, 2021)

crush said:


> Can you and Espola talk with each, just for today.  Carry a back and forth with each other, please.......


No. This is not a safe space for snowflake magats. Parler is up again, maybe you should try there.


----------



## crush (Feb 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> No. This is not a safe space for snowflake magats. Parler is up again, maybe you should try there.


This is the only place I come to get my action.  This is all I can handle.  Get Espola old ass out of bed and get him over here.  Today is the day.  I want to talk with the both of you.  Bring Long Game too.  Please.........with sugar on top   Please please get that guy to respond to me.  I wont let him alone until he says sorry and that I was 100% right about the future.  BTW, you were right on some stuff so I will give credit where it's due to you


----------



## happy9 (Feb 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Sure. Do they have a greater responsibility than I could possibly fathom? Do I have the luxury of not knowing what they know? That their existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to me, saves lives? Do I not want the truth because deep down in places I don't talk about at parties, I want them on that wall, I need them on that wall? Do I rise and sleep under the blanket of the very freedom that they provide, and then question the manner in which they provide it?  Are you upset that I don’t just say thank you, and go on my way?


I figured as much.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 16, 2021)

happy9 said:


> I figured as much.


Unlike you, I don’t just bend the knee to cops and soldiers. Does it bother you that your fake patriotism is being questioned? That people are no longer afraid to tell you that your god is fake and just an excuse to be a bigot?  That your idea of what the flag means is also fake and an excuse to be a bigot?  That your sad belief that people should idolize cops and soldiers is just a jingoistic excuse for more bigotry?  Waaaahhhhh.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Unlike you, I don’t just bend the knee to cops and soldiers. Does it bother you that your fake patriotism is being questioned? That people are no longer afraid to tell you that your god is fake and just an excuse to be a bigot?  That your idea of what the flag means is also fake and an excuse to be a bigot?  That your sad belief that people should idolize cops and soldiers is just a jingoistic excuse for more bigotry?  Waaaahhhhh.


 -you crack me up, such a clown.


----------



## soccersc (Feb 16, 2021)

happy9 said:


> -you crack me up, such a clown.


As hard as I know it can be, you just got to let this guy go...he is trying so hard to get someone to go back and forth with...don’t do it...he’s like a big brother that will come continually antagonize just to get a response. Best thing to do is just ignor him, he will eventually go away if nobody responds


----------



## MacDre (Feb 16, 2021)

soccersc said:


> As hard as I know it can be, you just got to let this guy go...he is trying so hard to get someone to go back and forth with...don’t do it...he’s like a big brother that will come continually antagonize just to get a response. Best thing to do is just ignor him, he will eventually go away if nobody responds


Better yet, stop the fuckery so dude can chill.


----------



## Speed (Feb 16, 2021)

EOTL said:


> OMG, Tucker Carlson is blaming Californians and environmentalists for the fact that a GQP governor and legislature in TX can’t keep the lights on during a spot of bad weather.
> 
> Not only do wind turbines kill condors and cause cancer according to magats, they freeze up when it’s cold and are causing electricity shortages throughout the state. Thank god parler is back, since we could all use a few laughs.
> 
> Let’s hope they can get those field lights back on so they can get back to killing people of Covid-19 instead of exposure to the elements.


I really wish you would get banned from this forum


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 16, 2021)

Speed said:


> I really wish you would get banned from this forum


Gives liberals a really really bad image.   Makes me want to convert to a Trump supporter.........  well, that might be a stretch for me.    I will just convert to becoming a Republican.


----------



## crush (Feb 16, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Gives liberals a really really bad image.   Makes me want to convert to a Trump supporter.........  well, that might be a stretch for me.    I will just convert to becoming a Republican.


American first bro and it's all good with me.  Welcome to the fold


----------



## watfly (Feb 16, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> still safer in your own car and driving to Florida for Christmas and avoiding packed airports.
> 
> People are lazy. they dont want to drive. It will work.


More reasons to fly.









						Stuck in traffic? Americans with longer commutes could be inhaling dangerously high levels of carcinogens, study says
					

A California study published in the journal Environment International found drivers with longer commutes could be inhaling high levels of carcinogens.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## watfly (Feb 17, 2021)

This isn't good.  Although we might have identified the identity of EOTL...Scott Kameron?


----------



## MacDre (Feb 17, 2021)

watfly said:


> This isn't good.  Although we might have identified the identity of EOTL...Scott Kameron?


I saw this in Walnut Creek too.  I didn’t even know Surf was in Walnut Creek...


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 17, 2021)

watfly said:


> This isn't good.  Although we might have identified the identity of EOTL...Scott Kameron?


We always hear about informants in authoritarian regimes. 

Turns out you don't need to have authoritarian regimes to have people "volunteer" to watch and turn people in for things they don't like to see. 

And that guy on the vid? The HOA "president". That is exactly why I don't like having property in an HOA. You get a bunch of little busy bodies running around telling people what to do.


----------



## crush (Feb 17, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> We always hear about informants in authoritarian regimes.
> 
> Turns out you don't need to have authoritarian regimes to have people "volunteer" to watch and turn people in for things they don't like to see.
> 
> And that guy on the vid? The HOA "president". That is exactly why I don't like having property in an HOA. You get a bunch of little busy bodies running around telling people what to do.


I'm sure this HOA dude sitting up high on his castle cares for the kids.  Those folks hate Surf btw.  That's why they have no lights, because Scott does not want to see the kids play at night and have fun.  That whole neighborhood is not happy. The smile on his face says it all.  He was waiting to make his move.  Kids are the pawns again.  What a joke this all is.  I dont know what % down there hate the surf, but I would say it's a lot.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 17, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> We always hear about informants in authoritarian regimes.
> 
> Turns out you don't need to have authoritarian regimes to have people "volunteer" to watch and turn people in for things they don't like to see.
> 
> And that guy on the vid? The HOA "president". That is exactly why I don't like having property in an HOA. You get a bunch of little busy bodies running around telling people what to do.


Thugs.


----------



## watfly (Feb 17, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> We always hear about informants in authoritarian regimes.
> 
> Turns out you don't need to have authoritarian regimes to have people "volunteer" to watch and turn people in for things they don't like to see.
> 
> And that guy on the vid? The HOA "president". That is exactly why I don't like having property in an HOA. You get a bunch of little busy bodies running around telling people what to do.


The guy doesn't give a shit about health violations.  He just is pissed that his Saturday afternoon Rose' tasting party was interrupted by the sounds of children having fun.  Hes a front runner for Karen of the year.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Feb 17, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> We always hear about informants in authoritarian regimes.
> 
> Turns out you don't need to have authoritarian regimes to have people "volunteer" to watch and turn people in for things they don't like to see.
> 
> And that guy on the vid? The HOA "president". That is exactly why I don't like having property in an HOA. You get a bunch of little busy bodies running around telling people what to do.


Power is a hell of a drug.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 17, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> We always hear about informants in authoritarian regimes.
> 
> Turns out you don't need to have authoritarian regimes to have people "volunteer" to watch and turn people in for things they don't like to see.
> 
> And that guy on the vid? The HOA "president". That is exactly why I don't like having property in an HOA. You get a bunch of little busy bodies running around telling people what to do.


It’s funny how magats claim that “we are a nation of laws” as long as it is being applied to people of color, but god forbid they be inconvenienced.


----------



## met61 (Feb 17, 2021)

EOTL said:


> It’s funny how magats claim that “we are a nation of laws” as long as it is being applied to people of color, but god forbid they be inconvenienced.


Aren't the cats in need of a tongue bath.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 17, 2021)

watfly said:


> The guy doesn't give a shit about health violations.  He just is pissed that his Saturday afternoon Rose' tasting party was interrupted by the sounds of children having fun.  Hes a front runner for Karen of the year.


More likely he is mad about traffic, and rats out the kids to get even.

Probably bought the house when no one used the polo fields for much of anything, and then got surprised when the vacant land didn't stay vacant.


----------



## met61 (Feb 17, 2021)

dad4 said:


> More likely he is mad about traffic, and rats out the kids to get even.
> 
> Probably bought the house when no one used the polo fields for much of anything, and then got surprised when the vacant land didn't stay vacant.


Even more likely just an asshole!


----------



## crush (Feb 17, 2021)

dad4 said:


> More likely he is mad about traffic, and rats out the kids to get even.
> 
> Probably bought the house when no one used the polo fields for much of anything, and then got surprised when the vacant land didn't stay vacant.


I'm sure the ad for the house was, "come enjoy free horse rides that take you to the beach so you can surf."  Little did Scott know that the only surfing going on will be in his back yard.  One of the big selling points old Doc sold me to go surfing in Del Mar was the new lights that were coming.  Another lie or at best, wishful thinking.  I lived in temecula and had no idea about Scott and all the other neighbors.  So yes, my dd had to skip 6th period for a year, three times a week so she could practice before it got dark.  Oh well, no one is happy in Rancho Santa Fe.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 17, 2021)

dad4 said:


> More likely he is mad about traffic, and rats out the kids to get even.
> 
> Probably bought the house when no one used the polo fields for much of anything, and then got surprised when the vacant land didn't stay vacant.


Surf had been using those fields for decades....he’s too young to have moved to SD prior to Surf using those fields.


----------



## crush (Feb 17, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> *Surf had been using those fields for decades.*...he’s too young to have moved to SD prior to Surf using those fields.


*Fact Checker:  *Yes and no.  They used to share those fields with the horse folks.  They had wars down their for decades bro until Surf got them all.  Not sure when Scottie moved in but I can say based on a few conversations I've had with folks on the golf course, they are pissed off.  I would drive down their and get dirty looks from dudes like Scott.  These guys move hear from New Jersey and then act like they surf.  Total poser.  Let the kids have the fields and put lights on the fields.  Time to share Scott!!!


----------



## dad4 (Feb 17, 2021)

met61 said:


> Even more likely just an asshole!


Most people aren't much different.

You might not do it to block soccer.  

However, if someone wanted to build apartments on your street, you'd lobby the city to make sure those homes never got built.

True?


----------



## crush (Feb 17, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Most people aren't much different.
> 
> You might not do it to block soccer.
> 
> ...


True dat.  My poor mother.  She bought a little house in a place called three arch bay in 50s.  Well, one day the neighbors across the street wanted to build up and my mom said no, you will take 25% of our beach view away.  Dude was a Lawyer and out maneuvered my mother ((he new the right folks at the old coastal commission)) and she lost not only our precious view of the beach but also millions later for Chuck Henry.  Plus my mom never liked the neighbor and they never talked again.  So sad people cant share


----------



## MacDre (Feb 17, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Most people aren't much different.
> 
> You might not do it to block soccer.
> 
> ...


So true but it doesn’t have to be an apartment building, it can be a single family house.  I’m friends with Fast Freddie Rodriguez and he ended up paying approximately 1 million extra for his house in the Berkeley hills because his neighbors were playing games.  I was at his house warming party and the neighbors brought pastries over to welcome him to the neighborhood and he was like fuck off, I just lost 1 million because of you.  Same thing in my neighborhood, there’s a couple that purchased the last lot in 2008 to build their retirement homes and my neighbors many of whom inherited their houses are playing games making development of the property cost prohibitive for the old couple.


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 17, 2021)

MacDre said:


> So true but it doesn’t have to be an apartment building, it can be a single family house.  I’m friends with Fast Freddie Rodriguez and he ended up paying approximately 1 million extra for his house in the Berkeley hills because his neighbors were playing games.  I was at his house warming party and the neighbors brought pastries over to welcome him to the neighborhood and he was like fuck off, I just lost 1 million because of you.  Same thing in my neighborhood, there’s a couple that purchased the last lot in 2008 to build their retirement homes and my neighbors many of whom inherited their houses are playing games making development of the property cost prohibitive for the old couple.


And to think you are in a part of the country where people "pride" themselves on helping others. Who love value signaling on every major issue.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 17, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> And to think you are in a part of the country where people "pride" themselves on helping others. Who love value signaling on every major issue.


Yep.  You can do it, just not in my damn neighborhood!  Sad but true.


----------



## crush (Feb 17, 2021)

MacDre said:


> So true but it doesn’t have to be an apartment building, it can be a single family house.  I’m friends with Fast Freddie Rodriguez and he ended up paying approximately 1 million extra for his house in the Berkeley hills because his neighbors were playing games.  I was at his house warming party and the neighbors brought pastries over to welcome him to the neighborhood and he was like fuck off, I just lost 1 million because of you.  Same thing in my neighborhood, there’s a couple that purchased the last lot in 2008 to build their retirement homes and my neighbors many of whom inherited their houses are playing games making development of the property cost prohibitive for the old couple.


----------



## met61 (Feb 17, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Most people aren't much different.
> 
> You might not do it to block soccer.
> 
> ...


Brilliant apples to apples comparison.

Not true?


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 17, 2021)

MacDre said:


> So true but it doesn’t have to be an apartment building, it can be a single family house.  I’m friends with Fast Freddie Rodriguez and he ended up paying approximately 1 million extra for his house in the Berkeley hills because his neighbors were playing games.  I was at his house warming party and the neighbors brought pastries over to welcome him to the neighborhood and he was like fuck off, I just lost 1 million because of you.  Same thing in my neighborhood, there’s a couple that purchased the last lot in 2008 to build their retirement homes and my neighbors many of whom inherited their houses are playing games making development of the property cost prohibitive for the old couple.


White privilege.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 17, 2021)

met61 said:


> Brilliant apples to apples comparison.
> 
> Not true?


I wondered how long it would take for you to respond.

I understand.  It’s quite different.  Scott’s a selfish NIMBY who blocks kids from having a place to _*play*_.

You, on the other hand, defend your right to block people from having a place to _*live*_.

Nope.  Nothing at all similar.  One is clearly much worse than the other.


----------



## met61 (Feb 17, 2021)

dad4 said:


> I wondered how long it would take for you to respond.
> 
> I understand.  It’s quite different.  Scott’s a selfish NIMBY who blocks kids from having a place to _*play*_.
> 
> ...


Too smart by half, you must be thinking of someone else.


----------



## met61 (Feb 17, 2021)

dad4 said:


> I wondered how long it would take for you to respond.
> 
> I understand.  It’s quite different.  Scott’s a selfish NIMBY who blocks kids from having a place to _*play*_.
> 
> ...


But, since you have brought me into your delusional episode, my kids being kids takes it hands down.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 17, 2021)

met61 said:


> But, since you have brought me into your delusional episode, my kids being kids takes it hands down.


Did I have you pegged wrong?  Are you saying you would not protest if someone wanted to build an apartment building on your block?

I think I got that one right.  I’ve met the kind of people who advocate for the needs of other people, and you don’t seem the type.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 17, 2021)

Said this in the other thread:
This could be interesting.
I'm sure that most Del Mar / Rancho Santa Fe homeowners would be thrilled to see Via de La Valle have less traffic on weekends. 

That dude is a bit of a whiner-  but he does have a point.  I want to return to play.  We've snuck around to a few undercover scrimmages here and there.  It seems that Surf feels they don't need to sneak around and are throwing it in everyone's face.
At least the undercover oceanside games aren't right near housing and are sort of hidden.

Will there be any penalty or repercussions for blatant violations?  I doubt it.


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (Feb 17, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Said this in the other thread:
> This could be interesting.
> I'm sure that most Del Mar / Rancho Santa Fe homeowners would be thrilled to see Via de La Valle have less traffic on weekends.
> 
> ...


And I hope not. The only thing being violated are our children’s health and happiness. I understand many don’t like Surf and to some they are just a big soccer business. I see this as progress towards my child’s happiness. Surf should be thanked as should restaurants, gyms and other businesses that stayed open during these unscientific, non-data driven, unconstitutional, political lockdowns. I challenge those on this forum to be on the right side of history for our children’s sake and don’t let your feelings about Surf get in the way of what we all know is right. My child should be playing soccer and I commend Surf and any other club that is providing kids an outlet.


----------



## met61 (Feb 17, 2021)

Soccer Bum 06 said:


> And I hope not. The only thing being violated are our children’s health and happiness. I understand many don’t like Surf and to some they are just a big soccer business. I see this as progress towards my child’s happiness. Surf should be thanked as should restaurants, gyms and other businesses that stayed open during these unscientific, non-data driven, unconstitutional, political lockdowns. I challenge those on this forum to be on the right side of history for our children’s sake and don’t let your feelings about Surf get in the way of what we all know is right. My child should be playing soccer and I commend Surf and any other club that is providing kids an outlet.


Agreed. Now get ready for @dad4 riding in on his high horse tugging his chin while painting you with some broad brush BS about apartments in your neighborhood.


----------



## met61 (Feb 17, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Did I have you pegged wrong?  Are you saying you would not protest if someone wanted to build an apartment building on your block?
> 
> I think I got that one right.  I’ve met the kind of people who advocate for the needs of other people, and you don’t seem the type.


Save your social media snake oil psychiatry for someone who gives a damn.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 17, 2021)

met61 said:


> Save your social media snake oil psychiatry for someone who gives a damn.


At least CA has electricity, unlike TX. Maybe they should recall him.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 17, 2021)

Soccer Bum 06 said:


> And I hope not. The only thing being violated are our children’s health and happiness. I understand many don’t like Surf and to some they are just a big soccer business. I see this as progress towards my child’s happiness. Surf should be thanked as should restaurants, gyms and other businesses that stayed open during these unscientific, non-data driven, unconstitutional, political lockdowns. I challenge those on this forum to be on the right side of history for our children’s sake and don’t let your feelings about Surf get in the way of what we all know is right. My child should be playing soccer and I commend Surf and any other club that is providing kids an outlet.


I'll add to my post that the clubs that practice at Great Park know that they can't be playing games at the Great Park. Not on weekends and no contact during practice.   But these clubs are (mostly) still finding ways to get in a game.  In black or white t-shirts with no club logos on them.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 17, 2021)

met61 said:


> Save your social media snake oil psychiatry for someone who gives a damn.


LOL.  In other words, I nailed it.

If it were your street that was getting the extra traffic, you'd do exactly the same.


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 17, 2021)

timbuck said:


> I'll add to my post that the clubs that practice at Great Park know that they can't be playing games at the Great Park. Not on weekends and no contact during practice.   But these clubs are (mostly) still finding ways to get in a game.  In black or white t-shirts with no club logos on them.


Actually Great park was just given approval for full contact practice so games will not be far behind.


----------



## crush (Feb 17, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Actually Great park was just given approval for full contact practice so games will not be far behind.


12 months of no contact while the rest of the country and a few socal clubs never missed a beat.  Unfair is understatement but what else is new.  Life is not fair.  Lets all be positive and get to contact soccer for once.  My goat need at least 30 days of hard core contact.  I appreciate the USL and it;s done to stand up for the kids but we need ECNL, like now.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 17, 2021)

dad4 said:


> LOL.  In other words, I nailed it.
> 
> If it were your street that was getting the extra traffic, you'd do exactly the same.


Not sure I would use kids as pawn in that chess match.  That’s a character issue and that’s where my issue lies.


----------



## Frank (Feb 17, 2021)

I am sure this was posted earlier. however I am not going through the drivel back and forth to check


----------



## dad4 (Feb 17, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Not sure I would use kids as pawn in that chess match.  That’s a character issue and that’s where my issue lies.


No chess match.  At least in CA, 61 and his kind won years ago.

When it’s time to add lights to a field, the kids lose.  10 years later, when those kids need a place of their own, those same kids lose again.  

I’m just having fun letting 61 know that, when he looks in the mirror, it’s the HOA dude starting back at him.


----------



## soccermail2020 (Feb 17, 2021)

timbuck said:


> I'll add to my post that the clubs that practice at Great Park know that they can't be playing games at the Great Park. Not on weekends and no contact during practice.   But these clubs are (mostly) still finding ways to get in a game.  In black or white t-shirts with no club logos on them.


Don’t you think if more big name clubs just held up the middle finger to Newsome by allowing their teams to play at these fields, it would show that the risk is super low and that we will no longer allow this control?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Feb 17, 2021)

soccermail2020 said:


> Don’t you think if more big name clubs just held up the middle finger to Newsome by allowing their teams to play at these fields, it would show that the risk is super low and that we will no longer allow this control?


I'm pretty sure the ones that can do it, have been doing it. However, many clubs rely on city/county fields and that makes it a costly bird to flip.


----------



## eric (Feb 18, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Actually Great park was just given approval for full contact practice so games will not be far behind.


Is this true? That is really good news.


----------



## lancer (Feb 18, 2021)

I was there last weekend for lacrosse.  It is odd that they only mention the soccer games and not the 15 lacrosse fields that were playing back to back games all weekend long.  Teams from all over the country were playing.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 18, 2021)

lancer said:


> I was there last weekend for lacrosse.  It is odd that they only mention the soccer games and not the 15 lacrosse fields that were playing back to back games all weekend long.  Teams from all over the country were playing.


This.  I don't get it why soccer is the one getting singled out and why soccer is the sport with the orgs which are most willing to strictly adhere to the state limitations.  Club football is being played....it's actually been a release valve for the players since high school football isn't, and yesterday CIF came out with a statement warning some high schools that just shifted all their teams to club that the behavior would be sanctioned...but club football has been playing.  In our neck of the woods, we saw organized baseball games even during the deep part of the winter lockdown.  Water polo has been going out of state for tournaments and practicing full contact in private outdoor pools. Club basketball has apparently been playing too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362447707982368768


----------



## 46n2 (Feb 18, 2021)

This is true.


Lavey29 said:


> Actually Great park was just given approval for full contact practice so games will not be far behind.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 18, 2021)

dad4 said:


> More likely he is mad about traffic, and rats out the kids to get even.
> 
> Probably bought the house when no one used the polo fields for much of anything, and then got surprised when the vacant land didn't stay vacant.


Thanks Scott.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 18, 2021)

46n2 said:


> This is true.


Progress.


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 18, 2021)

eric said:


> Is this true? That is really good news.


Yes we are back to full contact practice there.


----------



## Frank (Feb 18, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Yes we are back to full contact practice there.


Can you use two goals?   We can only use 1, with contact, and then pugs on other side.


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 18, 2021)

I know nobody asked me necessarily, but we are full contact practicing with two goals.


----------



## met61 (Feb 18, 2021)

dad4 said:


> LOL.  In other words, I nailed it.
> 
> If it were your street that was getting the extra traffic, you'd do exactly the same.


Yeah, you got me nut bag. Congrats, you're the intellectual Babe Ruth of a youth soccer form.

But, I also got you as well, by spending the vast majority of my waking hours with a meaningful life beyond a chat room. 

You see, strangely, with @dad4 as a screen name, one might think you'd have more of a purpose driven life beyond constantly posting thesaurus quality drivel all day and night. Oh well, Enjoy!


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 18, 2021)

Surf shutdown?


----------



## dad4 (Feb 18, 2021)

met61 said:


> Yeah, you got me nut bag. Congrats, you're the intellectual Babe Ruth of a youth soccer form.
> 
> But, I also got you as well, by spending the vast majority of my waking hours with a meaningful life beyond a chat room.
> 
> You see, strangely, with @dad4 as a screen name, one might think you'd have more of a purpose driven life beyond constantly posting thesaurus quality drivel all day and night. Oh well, Enjoy!


Thanks for your concern.

As it happens, outwitting you is not all that mentally taxing.  I still have time for other stuff.

Cheers!


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 18, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Surf shutdown?


No words.


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 18, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> No words.


Apparently you had 2


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 18, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Apparently you had 2


Touche! Sorry but this is just nuts to me. I can't believe people are giving them so much trouble??


----------



## crush (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm house sitting out in Summerland NV for my pal Colin.  Great place and weather is wonderful.  Little colder then Socal but real nice out here.  It was nice to sit down and actually eat my meal inside a restaurant and eat hot food for once.  I dont get to eat out much for obvious reasons in socal, but when I do, it's cold by the time I sit down at home and eat it.  I'm sick to my stomach that the kids are pawns in sports and in life.


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 18, 2021)

Frank said:


> Can you use two goals?   We can only use 1, with contact, and then pugs on other side.


Yes used 2


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 18, 2021)

crush said:


> I'm house sitting out in Summerland NV for my pal Colin.  Great place and weather is wonderful.  Little colder then Socal but real nice out here.  It was nice to sit down and actually eat my meal inside a restaurant and eat hot food for once.  I dont get to eat out much for obvious reasons in socal, but when I do, it's cold by the time I sit down at home and eat it.  I'm sick to my stomach that the kids are pawns in sports and in life.


What's the casino around there?  sun coast or something like that? Next to that golf course, talk about your sand traps or maybe it was just bogey me.   Need to get out that way this spring sometime.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 18, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Yes used 2


Crazy times when you have to get cleared to use "essential" equipment, sharing due to space is one thing but man what the heck is going on sometimes,  let the kids play already.


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 18, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Crazy times when you have to get cleared to use "essential" equipment, sharing due to space is one thing but man what the heck is going on sometimes,  let the kids play already.


Yes, the state of California is beyond ridiculous when it comes to schools being open, youth sports, etc... kids lost a year now compared to 45 other states that remained open to some degree. I'm just glad things are now headed in the right direction for a change.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 18, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Surf shutdown?


From the SD Surf Facebook Page.  I agree with SD Surf here.  I hope they know what they are doing in fighting this:


San Diego County officials taped a Cease & Desist order to our front door this morning. Below is our response, which we sent earlier today:


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 18, 2021)

Ballsy. Nice.


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 18, 2021)

timbuck said:


> From the SD Surf Facebook Page.  I agree with SD Surf here.  I hope they know what they are doing in fighting this:
> 
> 
> San Diego County officials taped a Cease & Desist order to our front door this morning. Below is our response, which we sent earlier today:
> ...


We should start a gofundme to help pay their pending fines. I salute them for trying to let our kids play and would gladly pitch in some bucks and tell the health department to F off.


----------



## Anon9 (Feb 18, 2021)

From my source:
Feb 26th.  
We can play intra county and bordering counties. 
Full contact. No masks.  Sidelines in masks. 
Coaches in masks. Spectators in family cohorts in masks allowed 
testing strongly encouraged but not required. 
Announcement tomorrow morning.


----------



## crush (Feb 19, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> What's the casino around there?  sun coast or something like that? Next to that golf course, talk about your sand traps or maybe it was just bogey me.   Need to get out that way this spring sometime.


I have no idea, I quit gambling a ways back after taking a big gamble in 2016 with that Doc.  It was a gamble and it did not pay out well.  I will say I love Summerland NV.  I always have this in my mind that everything in Vegas is lights and all that stuff.  It's not at all.  It actually reminds me of Desert Hounds area in AZ. The only difference is their is more adult action in Vegas.  For example, you can fulfill any fantasy your little heart desires.  I read story about this rich dude named Jax, who has it all.  His daddy left him millions.  He so smart and he's a tough guy and even has a beautiful wife 25 years younger.  He has it all except one thing.  Can you guess?  Yes, he has a small one, real small in fact and only his wife knows.  She married Jax because he has money and that is it, trust me.  So Jax tells his hot wife about this place called, "The maze."  It's an amazing adult play ground.  He has always felt insecure about his short comings.  Anyway, you allow your ((bribe her or make her)) wife to be chased by giant roosters in the maze all the while you watch in a room.  That's all I'm going to say about that.  It's hard to understand what and how that roll play is even talked about behind closed doors.  No judgement from me.


----------



## Chauffeur (Feb 19, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> From my source:
> Feb 26th.
> We can play intra county and bordering counties.
> Full contact. No masks.  Sidelines in masks.
> ...


I wonder how that is going to work for ECNL?  OC County teams can play LA County teams and SD County teams, but LA County teams can't play against SD County teams?  What if SD and LA County teams play each other in OC or Riverside County?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 19, 2021)

Chauffeur said:


> I wonder how that is going to work for ECNL?  OC County teams can play LA County teams and SD County teams, but LA County teams can't play against SD County teams?  What if SD and LA County teams play each other in OC or Riverside County?


Don’t ask....don’t tell!


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 19, 2021)

Chauffeur said:


> I wonder how that is going to work for ECNL?  OC County teams can play LA County teams and SD County teams, but LA County teams can't play against SD County teams?  What if SD and LA County teams play each other in OC or Riverside County?


From let them play's twitter competition can resume Feb.26 for certain sports (Soccer not on the list but it may be illustrative not expansive).  Rules modifications and testing required for certain high contact sports.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 19, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> From let them play's twitter competition can resume Feb.26 for certain sports (Soccer not on the list but it may be illustrative not expansive).  Rules modifications and testing required for certain high contact sports.


Is soccer considered a "high contact sport"?  If so it's looking like weekly testing and masks and cases to be at 14 per 100,000.  Outdoor sports only.


----------



## Seven (Feb 19, 2021)

California lifts COVID-19 ban on high school football, some other sports
					

Football and other high-contact, outdoor sports got the green light to begin competition in many parts of California, culminating a long-fought battle for return-to-play advocates.




					www.mercurynews.com


----------



## watfly (Feb 19, 2021)

Progress!  Not sure exactly how this applies to non-HS sports. 14 per 100,000, SD county is close.  How about your county?









						Coronavirus: State lifts ban on high school football, some other sports
					

Football and other high-contact, outdoor sports got the green light to begin competition in many parts of California, culminating a long-fought battle for return-to-play advocates.




					www.dailydemocrat.com
				




Dad4's crystal ball seems to have been right.


----------



## soccersc (Feb 19, 2021)

New Youth Sports Guidance - Key Points (Feb 19, 2021) 
• New guidelines come into effect on Friday, Feb 26, 2021 • Local health departments & school districts may adopt stricter rules than the State of CA • Face coverings to be worn by participants when NOT participating • Face coverings to be worn at all times by those not participating (coaches, spectators, etc.) • Social distancing on sidelines • Strong Encouraged:

        • Face Coverings during participation

        • Social distancing as much as possible in competition and on sidelines • Teams must not compete in out-of-state games or events • Spectators at games and practices limited to immediate household members • Competition can be county-based, or between adjacent counties if both counties are cleared to play • Local health departments must be notified of any cross-county competitions, and reserve the right to deny the competition • No tournaments or events with more than 2 teams • Only 1 competition per team, per day • Each participant must have a parent/guardian sign an ‘Informed Consent'

• Participants must sanitize hands before competition, during breaks, and after competition if there is shared equipment • Nobody with symptoms may participate in competitions • Outdoor high contact sports (including soccer) can be played in purple or red tier if:

        • County adjusted case rate is equal to or lower than 14 per 100k

        • Each participant has a signed ‘Informed Consent'

        • Weekly testing for football, rugby & water polo for players aged 13+ • Strongly Encouraged:

        • Face coverings during play

        • Physical distancing during play

        • Testing

        • Sanitation stations

        • Limit mixing participants

        • Travel considerations


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 19, 2021)

Seven said:


> California lifts COVID-19 ban on high school football, some other sports
> 
> 
> Football and other high-contact, outdoor sports got the green light to begin competition in many parts of California, culminating a long-fought battle for return-to-play advocates.
> ...



So they don't expressly mention if soccer is a high or moderate contact sport.  High contact is football, rugby and water polo.  Moderate is baseball cheerleading (which is laughable...cheerleading is more high contact than football0 and softball.  Anyone know?


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 19, 2021)

watfly said:


> Progress!  Not sure exactly how this applies to non-HS sports. 14 per 100,000, SD county is close.  How about your county?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the article counties may implement stricter standards.  Looks like Santa Clara and LA County might still be f'd.


----------



## broshark (Feb 19, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> So they don't expressly mention if soccer is a high or moderate contact sport.  High contact is football, rugby and water polo.  Moderate is baseball cheerleading (which is laughable...cheerleading is more high contact than football0 and softball.  Anyone know?


Soccer's not allowed under any circumstance as punishment for players attending so many out of state games.  Sorry.


----------



## Chauffeur (Feb 19, 2021)

watfly said:


> Progress!  Not sure exactly how this applies to non-HS sports. 14 per 100,000, SD county is close.  How about your county?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SD is 21 per 100K today, down from 54+ last week, so the trend suggests we may be a few days away.  FYI, LA is at 22, Riverside at 14, and OC at 13.  The adjacent county only restriction, if it applies to youth sports as well as HS sports, will effectively end the ECNL season.


----------



## watfly (Feb 19, 2021)

Chauffeur said:


> SD is 21 per 100K today, down from 54+ last week, so the trend suggests we may be a few days away.  FYI, LA is at 22, Riverside at 14, and OC at 13.  The adjacent county only restriction, if it applies to youth sports as well as HS sports, will effectively end the ECNL season.


Fox is claiming we're at 15.6, but County website says 22.  We should be at 14 soon.









						Outdoor youth sports can soon resume in parts of California
					

State health officials say outdoor sports competitions can soon resume in parts of the state that meet certain health metrics. San Diego falls short for now, but local leaders say that may change s…




					fox5sandiego.com


----------



## watfly (Feb 19, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> So they don't expressly mention if soccer is a high or moderate contact sport.  High contact is football, rugby and water polo.  Moderate is baseball cheerleading (which is laughable...cheerleading is more high contact than football0 and softball.  Anyone know?


You and I are going to have issues if you mention cheerleading again  .  I have a cheerleader and a soccer player.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 19, 2021)

Here's the actual modified guidance.  Am I reading it right?  It looks like for soccer masks, but no testing (since soccer players can be masked).






						Outdoor and Indoor Youth and Recreational Adult Sports
					






					www.cdph.ca.gov


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 19, 2021)

broshark said:


> Soccer's not allowed under any circumstance as punishment for players attending so many out of state games.  Sorry.


Just like baseball, huh?


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 19, 2021)

watfly said:


> You and I are going to have issues if you mention cheerleading again  .  I have a cheerleader and a soccer player.


I just have cheerleader envy because I never did it.   It looks like the reason cheerleaders and soccer players are exempt from the testing requirement is because they can wear masks....football players might have the mask ripped off.


----------



## crush (Feb 19, 2021)

watfly said:


> You and I are going to have issues if you mention cheerleading again  .  I have a cheerleader and a soccer player.


Go Team!!!


----------



## crush (Feb 19, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> I just have cheerleader envy because I never did it.   It looks like the reason cheerleaders and soccer players are exempt from the testing requirement is because they can wear masks....football players might have the mask ripped off.


My wife was a cheerleader and she had so much fun.  She was the mascot her Sr year


----------



## Chauffeur (Feb 19, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Here's the actual modified guidance.  Am I reading it right?  It looks like for soccer masks, but no testing (since soccer players can be masked).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's confusing.  The way I interpret it, face masks should be worn to the "greatest extent possible" but testing is required for high contact sports, including soccer, when playing in purple or red tier under the 14-per-100k exception.


----------



## oh canada (Feb 19, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> So they don't expressly mention if soccer is a high or moderate contact sport.  High contact is football, rugby and water polo.  Moderate is baseball cheerleading (which is laughable...cheerleading is more high contact than football0 and softball.  Anyone know?


Soccer is high contact like football, but only football rugby waterpolo have the weekly testing requirement.

masks are strongly encouraged for soccer players but not required.

This line makes me think ECNL/GA showcases may be out of the question as well as games in NV and AZ (also Albion Cup):


Teams must not participate in out-of-state games and tournaments; several multistate outbreaks have been reported around the nation, including California residents.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 19, 2021)

Chauffeur said:


> It's confusing.  The way I interpret it, face masks should be worn to the "greatest extent possible" but testing is required for high contact sports, including soccer, when playing in purple or red tier under the 14-per-100k exception.



Hmmm....it's at the bottom....all the way down at Play in Less Restrictive Tiers (Outdoor High Contact Sports)....which the chart does list soccer as an outdoor high contact sport up above.  It then says testing is required.  It then says "Note: the testing requirement shall only apply in the following situations:"  It then says:

"For football, rugby and water polo as these are high contact sports that are likely to be played unmasked, with close, face to face contact exceeding 15 minutes."

So the way I read that is if the league adopts a mandatory mask rule for competition, good to go without testing.


----------



## crush (Feb 19, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Soccer is high contact like football, but only football rugby waterpolo have the weekly testing requirement.
> 
> masks are strongly encouraged for soccer players but not required.
> 
> ...


Bullshit Canada.  Soccer is being held hostage for some unknown reason.  I know why but I wont say nothing.  Just wait bro!!!


----------



## soccersc (Feb 19, 2021)

crush said:


> Bullshit Canada.  Soccer is being held hostage for some unknown reason.  I know why but I wont say nothing.  Just wait bro!!!


If you know why, say why, or don't even bring it up


----------



## Chauffeur (Feb 19, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Hmmm....it's at the bottom....all the way down at Play in Less Restrictive Tiers (Outdoor High Contact Sports)....which the chart does list soccer as an outdoor high contact sport up above.  It then says testing is required.  It then says "Note: the testing requirement shall only apply in the following situations:"  It then says:
> 
> "For football, rugby and water polo as these are high contact sports that are likely to be played unmasked, with close, face to face contact exceeding 15 minutes."
> 
> So the way I read that is if the league adopts a mandatory mask rule for competition, good to go without testing.


Now that I've read it a second time, I agree.  But does that mean if it gives a league the option to PCR test instead of requiring masks during play?  Logistically it would be a nightmare, but maybe better to do if possible?


----------



## oh canada (Feb 19, 2021)

watfly said:


> You and I are going to have issues if you mention cheerleading again  .  I have a cheerleader and a soccer player.


be thankful you don't have a hockey kid - they are really getting hosed in CA


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 19, 2021)

Chauffeur said:


> Now that I've read it a second time, I agree.  But does that mean if it gives a league the option to PCR test instead of requiring masks during play?  Logistically it would be a nightmare, but maybe better to do if possible?


That would be a nightmare because of testing delays and false positives.  Imagine you are ready to go and waiting on your keeper to get his test results back that morning.  Also horrible for the kid having to miss a game because tests are late.  Who would check....the ref?  Not sure Surfrefs gonna wanna take responsibility for that.


----------



## soccersc (Feb 19, 2021)

Newsom said they are going to provide school districts with test for high contact sports, but what does that mean for club sports? Do high contact club sports need to be tested then as well?


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 19, 2021)

Chauffeur said:


> It's confusing.  The way I interpret it, face masks should be worn to the "greatest extent possible" but testing is required for high contact sports, including soccer, when playing in purple or red tier under the 14-per-100k exception.


So the reaction I'm hearing from the Water polo community is one of extreme outrage.  Because the rationale for testing is they can't wear masks, you can be sure they lobby for us to be treated like football if the leagues do not adopt a mandatory mask requirement.  Already on the water polo SM, I'm seeing our players get just as close as soccer....it's soccer but in the water.  You can expect them to totally Karen us if our leagues don't use masks.



soccersc said:


> Newsom said they are going to provide school districts with test for high contact sports, but what does that mean for club sports? Do high contact club sports need to be tested then as well?


Up top the rules say they apply to high school and club sports equally


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 19, 2021)

broshark said:


> Soccer's not allowed under any circumstance as punishment for players attending so many out of state games.  Sorry.


Baseball, basketball, volleyball, hockey, softball.....and that’s the short list.....have ALL been traveling out of state since June.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 19, 2021)

oh canada said:


> be thankful you don't have a hockey kid - they are really getting hosed in CA


Basketball at least can be moved outdoors.  Not many ice rinks outdoors in SoCal


----------



## m0relife (Feb 19, 2021)

soccersc said:


> Newsom said they are going to provide school districts with test for high contact sports, but what does that mean for club sports? Do high contact club sports need to be tested then as well?


Under 13 dont need to be tested...not sure about how that will go for 13+


----------



## oh canada (Feb 19, 2021)

timbuck said:


> From the SD Surf Facebook Page.  I agree with SD Surf here.  I hope they know what they are doing in fighting this:
> 
> 
> San Diego County officials taped a Cease & Desist order to our front door this morning. Below is our response, which we sent earlier today:
> ...


While it may satisfy big egos to write this, it is not the most business-savvy approach to get your players back on the field.  This will not help their cause.  They should have ended it after the third paragraph.  Another instance of Surf leadership #fails.

Plenty of Surf parent lurkers on this forum.  Let us know when your kids get back on the field please.  Genuinely interested and hope it is soon.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 19, 2021)

Looks like VC has already signed off on the new sports guidance.  No word as far as I know from La County yet.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

crush said:


> I'm house sitting out in Summerland NV for my pal Colin.  Great place and weather is wonderful.  Little colder then Socal but real nice out here.  It was nice to sit down and actually eat my meal inside a restaurant and eat hot food for once.  I dont get to eat out much for obvious reasons in socal, but when I do, it's cold by the time I sit down at home and eat it.  I'm sick to my stomach that the kids are pawns in sports and in life.


IKR. Everyone is conspiring to ruin the life of your kid. Soccer clubs, coaches and parents; teachers and unions; the government; big pharm trying to implant microchips and poison into her for money; and now Channel 10 along with the rest of the lamestream media. Even restaurants want your food to be cold by the time you get home. They’re probably getting kickbacks from GE, which is selling microwaves like nobody’s business. Can you confirm that last one with your Q handler?  I really think I’m on to something.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

crush said:


> Bullshit Canada.  Soccer is being held hostage for some unknown reason.  I know why but I wont say nothing.  Just wait bro!!!


Ooh! A super duper secret conspiracy theory!  So secret (or dumb), that he can’t even discuss it even “anonymously”.  Probably thinks Jimmy Hoffa’s teacher union goons will break his kneecaps if he goes public.


----------



## met61 (Feb 19, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Thanks for your concern.
> 
> As it happens, outwitting you is not all that mentally taxing.  I still have time for other stuff.
> 
> Cheers!


Yawn! this weak sauce is it? CHECKMATE!


----------



## LifeOfSoccer (Feb 19, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Looks like VC has already signed off on the new sports guidance.  No word as far as I know from La County yet.


Can you elaborate on what you mean by VC has signed off on the new sports guidance?  I am trying to figure out what this all means for our club and kids who are in VC.  Thanks!


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 19, 2021)

LifeOfSoccer said:


> Can you elaborate on what you mean by VC has signed off on the new sports guidance?  I am trying to figure out what this all means for our club and kids who are in VC.  Thanks!


The rules give counties the option to enact stricter standards.  The rumors are (because LAUSD's union is trying to keep schools closed next year at least part time, and because the sports rules apply equally to club and school sports) LA County may not sign off on the new sports rules.  VC tweeted out this morning happy news about the new sports policy which indicates VC will implement the rules as is and not put in place stricter standard.  If past history for the OC is true, they'll likely sign off as well.  But we are still in wait and see mode as each of the counties reviews and signs off on the new guidance.  Remember counties can be stricter than the state guidance for even school, but not looser.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Feb 19, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> So they don't expressly mention if soccer is a high or moderate contact sport.  High contact is football, rugby and water polo.  Moderate is baseball cheerleading (which is laughable...cheerleading is more high contact than football0 and softball.  Anyone know?


Soccer does not require testing.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Feb 19, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Soccer does not require testing.


It seems like only the first bullet point applies to football, rugby and water polo.  Since soccer is an outdoor high contact sport it seems like testing is required for those 13 and over per the 3rd bullet point.  


> *Note: The testing requirement above shall only apply in the following situations:*



For football, rugby and water polo as these are high contact sports that are likely to be played unmasked, with close, face to face contact exceeding 15 minutes.
When adjusted case rates for the county are between 14-7 per 100,000.
*For sport participants 13 years of age or above as evidence shows that younger children do not seem to be major sources of transmission—either to each other or to adults.*
*If more than 50% of a team's participants are less than the age of 13 (and are not required to test per the above), then the entire team is exempted from the testing requirement.  Coaches, however, will still be required to meet the testing requirement.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 19, 2021)

ITFC Blues said:


> It seems like only the first bullet point applies to footbalthl, rugby and water polo.  Since soccer is an outdoor high contact sport it seems like testing is required for those 13 and over per the 3rd bullet point.
> 
> 
> For football, rugby and water polo as these are high contact sports that are likely to be played unmasked, with close, face to face contact exceeding 15 minutes.
> ...


The question seems to be if these bullet points are an "or" or an "and"


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 19, 2021)

In other news is San Diego Judge Earl Mass has ruled against the Newsom Sports tiers and has said all youth sports in San Diego can resume if follow similar protocols as college/pros (correct me if I'm wrong but that requires testing as well).


----------



## watfly (Feb 19, 2021)

ITFC Blues said:


> It seems like only the first bullet point applies to football, rugby and water polo.  Since soccer is an outdoor high contact sport it seems like testing is required for those 13 and over per the 3rd bullet point.
> 
> 
> For football, rugby and water polo as these are high contact sports that are likely to be played unmasked, with close, face to face contact exceeding 15 minutes.
> ...


I read it the way you do, that its required for soccer.  That's probably a deal killer from a cost and administration standpoint.  On the bright side it might not take much longer to go from 14 to 7 cases.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 19, 2021)

Judge's Order Clears Way for Return of Youth Sports
					

A San Diego Superior Court judge has blocked county officials from preventing young athletes — including high-schoolers — from participating in youth sports that are operating under the same or similar COVID protocols being enforced by professional and college teams.




					www.nbcsandiego.com


----------



## watfly (Feb 19, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> In other news is San Diego Judge Earl Mass has ruled against the Newsom Sports tiers and has said all youth sports in San Diego can resume if follow similar protocols as college/pros (correct me if I'm wrong but that requires testing as well).


I wonder if there would be as big of incentive for the State to appeal this decision given the State's guidance today.  I suspect they will, but maybe not.  I could see where it may not be worth the risk for the State.


----------



## Jar!23 (Feb 19, 2021)

I read the testing as “and”.  Norcal Premier understanding is that soccer does not require testing. Weekly testing for football, rugby & water polo for players aged 13+
They specifically listed those three sports with that rational that they require prolonged face to face contact.  That implies soccer does not.


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 19, 2021)

Are they requiring masks for soccer games? Am I reading right?


----------



## ITFC Blues (Feb 19, 2021)

Jar!23 said:


> I read the testing as “and”.  Norcal Premier understanding is that soccer does not require testing. Weekly testing for football, rugby & water polo for players aged 13+
> They specifically listed those three sports with that rational that they require prolonged face to face contact.  That implies soccer does not.


NorCal Premier definitely wants it to read that way or else their whole money making plan to arrange games between local clubs is not gonna work.  I guess we will find out what it really means when the County Health departments and CIF chime in.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Feb 19, 2021)

watfly said:


> I wonder if there would be as big of incentive for the State to appeal this decision given the State's guidance today.  I suspect they will, but maybe not.  I could see where it may not be worth the risk for the State.


It's likely not a coincidence that the new guidance came out when it did then.


----------



## Jar!23 (Feb 19, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Are they requiring masks for soccer games? Am I reading right?


Not required during active play.  Highly encouraged.


----------



## Jar!23 (Feb 19, 2021)

This press release seems to clarify it only applies football, rugby and water polo, 13+ and when COVID numbers are higher.  In any event, with “equity” being so important in testing and vaccination policies I would imagine the government would in some form have to ensure all players that need it get equal access to testing.  Otherwise they would be inadvertently be allowing better off areas and players to play and shutting out schools and clubs with less resources.





__





						State Updates Guidance for Youth and Recreational Adult Sports
					






					www.cdph.ca.gov


----------



## LifeOfSoccer (Feb 19, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> The rules give counties the option to enact stricter standards.  The rumors are (because LAUSD's union is trying to keep schools closed next year at least part time, and because the sports rules apply equally to club and school sports) LA County may not sign off on the new sports rules.  VC tweeted out this morning happy news about the new sports policy which indicates VC will implement the rules as is and not put in place stricter standard.  If past history for the OC is true, they'll likely sign off as well.  But we are still in wait and see mode as each of the counties reviews and signs off on the new guidance.  Remember counties can be stricter than the state guidance for even school, but not looser.


Thank you so much for your reply.  Makes perfect sense now.  My only other question I have after reading through the information is where it states 
-Out of state games and events are forbidden.

Do you think clubs will listen to that or will they continue to see it as a guidance?  I know some ECNL/RL games were supposed to happen in Vegas in March and after the announcement today, the teams are no longer going and the games have been cancelled.  I wasn't sure if that was based upon the out of state rule or what.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 20, 2021)

LifeOfSoccer said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.  Makes perfect sense now.  My only other question I have after reading through the information is where it states
> -Out of state games and events are forbidden.
> 
> Do you think clubs will listen to that or will they continue to see it as a guidance?  I know some ECNL/RL games were supposed to happen in Vegas in March and after the announcement today, the teams are no longer going and the games have been cancelled.  I wasn't sure if that was based upon the out of state rule or what.


Our local water polo team has been debating this. The issue is the Karen’s and what happened with surf. The ability to play at 14/100k is an exemption to the normal rules. The fear is if you are caught (or if some parent is stupid enough to post on social media) you’ll be banned from league play as a potential virus spreader. Water polo though is a rich kids sport and they can afford weekly testing.  So the choice there is do we do league and pass on outside tournaments or do we just go out of state?  Partially the question depends on what la county allows because if no la a league isn’t feasible (and like soccer the best competition is oc/San Diego which won’t be allowed from vc). 

The question for soccer is whether for oldest testing is required...if so I don’t see this being workable for a lot of teams that can’t afford it.


----------



## oh canada (Feb 20, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Judge's Order Clears Way for Return of Youth Sports
> 
> 
> A San Diego Superior Court judge has blocked county officials from preventing young athletes — including high-schoolers — from participating in youth sports that are operating under the same or similar COVID protocols being enforced by professional and college teams.
> ...


Note this is a temporary restraining order without consideration of the newly released state guidelines.  The judge's final ruling will be made March 5.  The new guidelines may make it moot.

Surf's ego-driven public FU to local politicians jeopardizes the planned scrimmages etc for all other clubs.  Just needed to chill, take your medicine, for another week and clubs (and high schools) in OC, SD and most other counties would get most of what they need/want, except for out-of-state games and tournaments.  But most of us on this forum have always said that with the best players here, a SoCal league is all we need.  We're hours away from that happening and Surf looks like it's intent on pissing it away.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 20, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Note this is a temporary restraining order without consideration of the newly released state guidelines.  The judge's final ruling will be made March 5.  The new guidelines may make it moot.
> 
> Surf's ego-driven public FU to local politicians jeopardizes the planned scrimmages etc for all other clubs.  Just needed to chill, take your medicine, for another week and clubs (and high schools) in OC, SD and most other counties would get most of what they need/want, except for out-of-state games and tournaments.  But most of us on this forum have always said that with the best players here, a SoCal league is all we need.  We're hours away from that happening and Surf looks like it's intent on pissing it away.


Remember two weeks to flatten the curve...but just another week, right? Some of us have had it with being played by government and their ever-changing science. 

I appluad Surf.


----------



## oh canada (Feb 20, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> Remember two weeks to flatten the curve...but just another week, right? Some of us have had it with being played by government and their ever-changing science.
> 
> I appluad Surf.


I get what you're saying, but those with even half a brain knew that "2 weeks" statement would never hold.  Now, we have specific and definitive orders with dates and realistic benchmarks.  14/100,000  - Feb 26 - etc.  We are almost there.


----------



## crush (Feb 20, 2021)

oh canada said:


> I get what you're saying, but those with even half a brain knew that "2 weeks" statement would never hold.  Now, we have specific and definitive orders with dates and realistic benchmarks.  14/100,000  - Feb 26 - etc.  We are almost there.


Where is your brain?  How big is it?  How much do you use of your brain teacher? Go teach and stay in your lane.  Using kids as pawns is Loserville.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 20, 2021)

oh canada said:


> I get what you're saying, but those with even half a brain knew that "2 weeks" statement would never hold.  Now, we have specific and definitive orders with dates and realistic benchmarks.  14/100,000  - Feb 26 - etc.  We are almost there.


Meh, two weeks ---> 12 months... no big deal in the academic and social development and well-being of our kids. But hey, "we're almost there" to those with no brain.


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 20, 2021)

crush said:


> Where is your brain?  How big is it?  How much do you use of your brain teacher? Go teach and stay in your lane.  Using kids as pawns is Loserville.


How do you expect anybody to take you seriously when you use words like "loserville," really? Is that your idea of an intelligent, mature argument? This is kind of an ironic statement coming from you.


----------



## watfly (Feb 20, 2021)

If anyone cares CalSouth has announced that State Cup and National Cup will start in May.


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 20, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> Remember two weeks to flatten the curve...but just another week, right? Some of us have had it with being played by government and their ever-changing science.
> 
> I appluad Surf.


I agree that it was time for them to stand up. I don't know anything about surf, but it does seem like they get picked on quite a bit.


----------



## crush (Feb 20, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> How do you expect anybody to take you seriously when you use words like "loserville," really? Is that your idea of an intelligent, mature argument? This is kind of an ironic statement coming from you.


Hey Hater, some day you will take me serious.  Anyone who uses kids for political purposes is a fucker.  Is that better?


----------



## crush (Feb 20, 2021)

P


Glitterhater said:


> I agree that it was time for them to stand up. I don't know anything about surf, but it does seem like they get picked on quite a bit.


Plus, I was talking to Oh Cananda the teacher, not you.  If I respond to someone post, that means it's for them, not you Hater.


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 20, 2021)

crush said:


> P
> 
> Plus, I was talking to Oh Cananda the teacher, not you.  If I respond to someone post, that means it's for them, not you Hater.


All I can do is laugh at you. I know many others have blocked you, I should have followed suit I suppose.


----------



## chiefs (Feb 20, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Our local water polo team has been debating this. The issue is the Karen’s and what happened with surf. The ability to play at 14/100k is an exemption to the normal rules. The fear is if you are caught (or if some parent is stupid enough to post on social media) you’ll be banned from league play as a potential virus spreader. Water polo though is a rich kids sport and they can afford weekly testing.  So the choice there is do we do league and pass on outside tournaments or do we just go out of state?  Partially the question depends on what la county allows because if no la a league isn’t feasible (and like soccer the best competition is oc/San Diego which won’t be allowed from vc).
> 
> The question for soccer is whether for oldest testing is required...if so I don’t see this being workable for a lot of teams that can’t afford it.


Testing isn’t required for soccer if not written in the order.


----------



## 46n2 (Feb 20, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> How do you expect anybody to take you seriously when you use words like "loserville," really? Is that your idea of an intelligent, mature argument? This is kind of an ironic statement coming from you.


Ever since his little meltdown the other day (purely brought on by himself) hes been the bully and be liteing up everyone he can on here like he does, maybe should change his name to Cobrakai, hes not the victim with his " Cmon Guys , Pleas this and please that"  

Once he got a poster to hear his cry wolf bullshit , hes runs around blasting people for their comments and then proceeds to talk about how he got fuck, well everyone know he is the reason his soccer world got fuck.  

Dude we all can see that YOUR the reason your blackballed, and you should STFU before you ruin more of any small chance your kiddo has......

If you had any sense , you'd tone it down by 85% and stop with your rants.

Do you ever read what you write?  Honestly you live in some fucking weird imaginary place where you think you have something to contribute.

Take your wife to lunch she will appreciate that, stop posting ....

Leave these forums alone so we can enjoy them again, instead of making them all about you in every thread stupid.


----------



## Speed (Feb 20, 2021)

oh canada said:


> While it may satisfy big egos to write this, it is not the most business-savvy approach to get your players back on the field.  This will not help their cause.  They should have ended it after the third paragraph.  Another instance of Surf leadership #fails.
> 
> Plenty of Surf parent lurkers on this forum.  Let us know when your kids get back on the field please.  Genuinely interested and hope it is soon.


what did you suggest they do? They were spot on to write this. I am not a surf fan but in this instance would give them the $$ for the fine for doing the right thing and standing up for the kids.


----------



## 46n2 (Feb 20, 2021)

Speed said:


> what did you suggest they do? They were spot on to write this. I am not a surf fan but in this instance would give them the $$ for the fine for doing the right thing and standing up for the kids.


Im not a surf fan either but their letter stating they will continue to write checks was pretty amazing 
We seem to be right there with play time , I said nothing till 2022 so Im more than happy I was wrong.
Just curious how the last 3-4 months plays out for ECNL 
Do we stack games on weekends?


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 20, 2021)

46n2 said:


> Ever since his little meltdown the other day (purely brought on by himself) hes been the bully and be liteing up everyone he can on here like he does, maybe should change his name to Cobrakai, hes not the victim with his " Cmon Guys , Pleas this and please that"
> 
> Once he got a poster to hear his cry wolf bullshit , hes runs around blasting people for their comments and then proceeds to talk about how he got fuck, well everyone know he is the reason his soccer world got fuck.
> 
> ...


Just another reason amongst many as to why we to get back to full school and weekends of youth sports games...Immediately!


----------



## crush (Feb 20, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> *All I can do is laugh at you*. I know many others have blocked you, I should have followed suit I suppose.


Go ahead laugh at me and not follow me.  Remember, dont mess with the kids.  Keep laughing Hater, "hahahahaha, kids can;t go to school and cant play spots, hahahahahaha"  Check this out.  One of the avatars who has not been very nice to me PM me the other day and said they were wrong about me and now applaud me and support my efforts now.  I hope some day to change your view of me hater.  I would for your sake ignore me. When you lose the arguments, they ignore me.  Ask Espola.  I won all the debates with him and he quit and surrendered to crush and you are about to as well.


----------



## Speed (Feb 20, 2021)

46n2 said:


> Im not a surf fan either but their letter stating they will continue to write checks was pretty amazing
> We seem to be right there with play time , I said nothing till 2022 so Im more than happy I was wrong.
> Just curious how the last 3-4 months plays out for ECNL
> Do we stack games on weekends?


Yes, I want to know that too. Oh wait, my DD injured herself 3 weeks ago and PT said probably another 6 weeks


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 20, 2021)

46n2 said:


> Im not a surf fan either but their letter stating they will continue to write checks was pretty amazing
> We seem to be right there with play time , I said nothing till 2022 so Im more than happy I was wrong.
> Just curious how the last 3-4 months plays out for ECNL
> Do we stack games on weekends?


I was wondering this too- And how are they going to handle the no leaving the state? We have two tournaments coming up out of state, I'm wondering now if we get to attend or if they will cancel?


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 20, 2021)

Orange county under 14/100 latest look so looks promising for 2/26.

San Diego, LA in the 20s still but if orange county can host the games, why not?   There adjacent counties so can't OC host and play LA or SD county teams?  No LA vs SD if the guidance is strictly followed so schedule those for later.

Going to be a feeding frenzy in getting field permits for games now so have to see how it shakes out?


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 20, 2021)

crush said:


> Go ahead laugh at me and not follow me.  Remember, dont mess with the kids.  Keep laughing Hater, "hahahahaha, kids can;t go to school and cant play spots, hahahahahaha"  Check this out.  One of the avatars who has not been very nice to me PM me the other day and said they were wrong about me and now applaud me and support my efforts now.  I hope some day to change your view of me hater.  I would for your sake ignore me. When you lose the arguments, they ignore me.  Ask Espola.  I won all the debates with him and he quit and surrendered to crush and you are about to as well.


Vive la résistance!


----------



## Speed (Feb 20, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> I was wondering this too- And how are they going to handle the no leaving the state? We have two tournaments coming up out of state, I'm wondering now if we get to attend or if they will cancel?


previous guidance also said out of state travel so this is not new. Our team will go is my guess


----------



## crush (Feb 20, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Orange county under 14/100 latest look so looks promising for 2/26.
> 
> San Diego, LA in the 20s still but if orange county can host the games, why not?   There adjacent counties so can't OC host and play LA or SD county teams?  No LA vs SD if the guidance is strictly followed so schedule those for later.
> 
> Going to be a feeding frenzy in getting field permits for games now so have to see how it shakes out?


That would be amazing.  My dd PT told us to not rush back or you could crush your dreams.  Some clubs have never stopped playing.  I wont mention names but the majority of clubs stuck at Great Park have not player or practiced for 12 months.  We should have a 21 day "get back in shape" training camp before anyone does a USL or ECNL games in socal.  I'm getting concerned that the push to get back and play is too quick.


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 20, 2021)

crush said:


> Go ahead laugh at me and not follow me.  Remember, dont mess with the kids.  Keep laughing Hater, "hahahahaha, kids can;t go to school and cant play spots, hahahahahaha"  Check this out.  One of the avatars who has not been very nice to me PM me the other day and said they were wrong about me and now applaud me and support my efforts now.  I hope some day to change your view of me hater.  I would for your sake ignore me. When you lose the arguments, they ignore me.  Ask Espola.  I won all the debates with him and he quit and surrendered to crush and you are about to as well.


I'm sorry, are we having an argument? I'm more than happy to have an intelligent debate with you, what would you like to debate? I am all for schools being open and for the kids playing. Is "hater" the buzz word of the day? Cool.


----------



## crush (Feb 20, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> I'm sorry, are we having an argument?* I'm more than happy to have an intelligent debate* with you, what would you like to debate? I am all for schools being open and for the kids playing. Is "hater" the buzz word of the day? Cool.


Tell me about your intelligence first and then I will tell you about mine.  Two questions to start with.  First, what degrees do you hold?  Second, Is there a God?  Let's start here and then we can debate who is more intelligent.  Based on what my brain is telling me, I am way more intelligent then you, hands down.  I am open to being wrong so go ahead and give me your opening statement.


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 20, 2021)

crush said:


> Tell me about your intelligence first and then I will tell you about mine.  Two questions to start with.  First, what degrees do you hold?  Second, Is there a God?  Let's start here and then we can debate who is more intelligent.  Based on what my brain is telling me, I am way more intelligent then you, hands down.  I am open to being wrong so go ahead and give me your opening statement.


Um. I was actually talking about school and soccer. Nobody on here gives a shit whether or not I think there is a God or what degrees I hold. And why should they? I think we would rather talk about soccer.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 20, 2021)

crush said:


> Tell me about your intelligence first and then I will tell you about mine.  Two questions to start with.  First, what degrees do you hold?  Second, Is there a God?  Let's start here and then we can debate who is more intelligent.  Based on what my brain is telling me, I am way more intelligent then you, hands down.  I am open to being wrong so go ahead and give me your opening statement.


Intelligence is knowing a tomato is a fruit.

Wisdom is knowing not to put a tomato in a fruit salad.

...go with Wisdom.


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 20, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> Intelligence is knowing a tomato is a fruit.
> 
> Wisdom is knowing not to put a tomato in a fruit salad.
> 
> ...go with Wisdom.


I think this should be on a t-shirt!


----------



## crush (Feb 20, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Um. I was actually talking about school and soccer. Nobody on here gives a shit whether or not I think there is a God or what degrees I hold. And why should they? I think we would rather talk about soccer.


This is just between you and I.  Let's not bring in the all the others.  If they want to read or jump in and call me names, then that's ok too.  I just asked you too questions and you refused to answer.  You challenged me to an intelligent debate and you already lost by not answering my questions.  One more time.  How many degrees do you hold and is there a God, yes or no.  Once I know the answer to those two Qs, then we can start in on soccer debating.


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 20, 2021)

crush said:


> This is just between you and I.  Let's not bring in the all the others.  If they want to read or jump in and call me names, then that's ok too.  I just asked you to questions and you refused to answer.  You challenged me to an intelligent debate and you already lost by not answering my questions.  One more time.  How many degrees do you hold and is there a God, yes or no.  Once I know the answer to those two Qs, then we can start in on soccer debating.


* two

Goodbye.


----------



## crush (Feb 20, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> * two
> 
> Goodbye.


You see, I already knew you had degrees, not a degree.  To be fair with you, I will drop Q #2 from the* intelligence debate*.  That's a hard one to answer and not all can get that answer right so they just get mad when asked that simple question.  Usually they say, "goodbye."


----------



## N00B (Feb 20, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> Intelligence is knowing a tomato is a fruit.
> 
> Wisdom is knowing not to put a tomato in a fruit salad.
> 
> ...go with Wisdom.


Knowing tomato fruit salad is Salsa is Smart.


----------



## oh canada (Feb 20, 2021)

Speed said:


> what did you suggest they do? They were spot on to write this. I am not a surf fan but in this instance would give them the $$ for the fine for doing the right thing and standing up for the kids.


End their note after their third paragraph.  The rest of it became an unprofessional pissing match that will not help their/our cause.  Already being picked up by Soccer America and other media with unfavorable tones.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 20, 2021)

N00B said:


> Knowing tomato fruit salad is Salsa is Smart.


No, that's genius!


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 20, 2021)

oh canada said:


> End their note after their third paragraph.  The rest of it became an unprofessional pissing match that will not help their/our cause.  Already being picked up by Soccer America and other media with unfavorable tones.


 At first I was in favor of Surf’s actions.  The more I think of it, they should just shut up and take the blame.  Most clubs in California followed the rules. Surf bend the rules and they got caught.  

 As a team manager, I kept hearing from parents why our club didn’t do what Liverpool, surf, and others were doing.  Why did we have to follow the rules when others didn’t.   

Now that we are so close to opening up, it’s time for Surf to just take it and shut up.    If you wanted to pick this political battle with ABC then you should have done it with the governor or mayor back in summer of 2020.    You got caught and own it now.


----------



## Footy30 (Feb 20, 2021)

[


Speed said:


> Yes, I want to know that too. Oh wait, my DD injured herself 3 weeks ago and PT said probably another 6 weeks


Ugh I'm so sorry to hear this, hope her recovery goes well. 
I too am curious about the ECNL games but i've learned how to wait and wait and wait so I guess I will continue to do that.


----------



## crush (Feb 20, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> *Most clubs in California followed the rules. Surf bend the rules and they got caught. *
> team manager,


Rules are always made to be broken.  Life is not fare.  I was always told to shut up and stop being a big baby. It is hard to see others have nice things but not all nice things end well.  I want the kids to play so let them play   BTW, you seem like a really nice TM.  Great insight and you take time to help us all when we get out of line.  You know these soccer parents all too well and I for one need a correction from time to time


----------



## chiefs (Feb 20, 2021)

oh canada said:


> End their note after their third paragraph.  The rest of it became an unprofessional pissing match that will not help their/our cause.  Already being picked up by Soccer America and other media with unfavorable tones.


After a year of bad decisions regarding California kids and youth sports, no they’re wrong.   It’s disgusting what calif kids have had to deal with.  Wake up.   Nobody gives a rip about abc or soccer America.  Surf cares about kids,


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 20, 2021)

crush said:


> Tell me about your intelligence first and then I will tell you about mine.  Two questions to start with.  First, what degrees do you hold?  Second, Is there a God?  Let's start here and then we can debate who is more intelligent.  Based on what my brain is telling me, I am way more intelligent then you, hands down.  I am open to being wrong so go ahead and give me your opening statement.


Are you kidding. A battle of the wits and you want your opponent to divulge their educational background. When you have already shared yours on many of your previous handles. Please, this is ridiculous. And keep God out if it. The most brillant people in the world may argue God does not exist and rest on a few words. Prove it. If you can read one word of this do not respond.


----------



## crush (Feb 20, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Are you kidding. A battle of the wits and you want your opponent to divulge their educational background. When you have already shared yours on many of your previous handles. Please, this is ridiculous. And keep God out if it. The most brillant people in the world may argue God does not exist and rest on a few words. Prove it. If you can read one word of this do not respond.


Lastman, I asked these two Q's for Glitter Hater.  Are you jumping in when it's none of your business?  I have a God Topic open but no one  chatting about the Lord.  I just wanted to confirm what I already knew regarding Q #1. Q #2 was only a yes or no question bro.  I wasn't asking for a debate about the Great Almighty.  I was only curious if Hater would just answer the question like I asked, yes or no.  It doesn't make you any less intelligent if Hater is a non believer like you are.  The proof is in the way you reacted to my discussion with someone else.  Think about that Last Man.  My main point has always been about the kids and how some were treated by assholes in youth sports and used as pawns.  Very bad move to use kids as pawns and lie to them.


----------



## crush (Feb 20, 2021)

Bump all off topic.  Sorry guys, I took the bait from Lastman.   I will only talk soccer from here on out.  Good night natives


----------



## northeastlafc (Feb 20, 2021)

46n2 said:


> Ever since his little meltdown the other day (purely brought on by himself) hes been the bully and be liteing up everyone he can on here like he does, maybe should change his name to Cobrakai, hes not the victim with his " Cmon Guys , Pleas this and please that"
> 
> Once he got a poster to hear his cry wolf bullshit , hes runs around blasting people for their comments and then proceeds to talk about how he got fuck, well everyone know he is the reason his soccer world got fuck.
> 
> ...





46n2 said:


> Ever since his little meltdown the other day (purely brought on by himself) hes been the bully and be liteing up everyone he can on here like he does, maybe should change his name to Cobrakai, hes not the victim with his " Cmon Guys , Pleas this and please that"
> That’s why I don’t like this person there will be a conversation talking about Topic A & Topic B and the poster always starts talking about Surf and their kid & championships and that’s cool and all but to talk about it in every thread like nobody cares man lol. I only ever hopped on this forum to educate myself in this dog eat dog world but it’s like damn some folks are annoying.
> Once he got a poster to hear his cry wolf bullshit , hes runs around blasting people for their comments and then proceeds to talk about how he got fuck, well everyone know he is the reason his soccer world got fuck.
> 
> ...


That’s why I don’t like this person there will be a conversation talking about Topic A & Topic B and the poster always starts jumps in talking about Surf and their kid & championships and that’s cool and all but to talk about it in every thread like nobody cares man lol. I only ever hopped on this forum to educate myself in this dog eat dog world but it’s like damn some folks are annoying.


----------



## crush (Feb 21, 2021)

northeastlafc said:


> That’s why* I don’t like this person* there will be a conversation talking about Topic A & Topic B and the poster always starts jumps in talking about Surf and their kid & championships and that’s cool and all but to talk about it in every thread like nobody cares man lol. I* only ever hopped on this forum to educate myself* in this dog eat dog world but it’s like damn some folks are annoying.


Hey coach from LAFC, *my name is Bill*.  I'm a dad of 17 year female soccer player in socal.  How many daughters you got?  You and your crew of parents annoy the shit out of me and that's why I come back.  *You are not hear to educate yourself.  *I have 11 years of socal soccer youth experience.  I can educate you so much coach if you PM me.  I know it all.  You are lying coach and what else is new.  Keep speaking lie, liar.  Happy Sunday coach-


----------



## oh canada (Feb 21, 2021)

chiefs said:


> After a year of bad decisions regarding California kids and youth sports, no they’re wrong.   It’s disgusting what calif kids have had to deal with.  Wake up.   Nobody gives a rip about abc or soccer America.  Surf cares about kids,


Ummmm, no.  Surf cares about #1 $$ and #2 expanding its brand across the country.  Their care for the kids is only through the lens of how can they help us with #1 and 2.

You can't tell me that holding a tournament, out of state, at the peak of the pandemic, against state travel bans, after AZ field closures, after other tournaments in the area had been cancelled, and during a D1 recruiting ban was for the kids.  No.  That's called trying to do everything possible to make up for a revenue shortfall, including thwarting laws and rules that most other CA soccer clubs rightly decided to follow, and then using that defiance to try and recruit players from other clubs that made the difficult decision to follow the law.

And now, though I agree with their position that kids should be able to resume playing.  If their primary concern was for their kids and the rest of our soccer playing kids and kids playing other sports, then they wouldn't have thrown everyone else under the bus in their written reply nor would they fan the flames with personal attacks directed at local homeowners and politicians.  The judge down there looks like he may have thrown all SD clubs a lifeline to get reopened sooner (Surf not involved in that lawsuit), but picking fights with groups that can completely shut down your business (and keep your customers off the field) is not an astute strategy if your #1 care is the kids.


----------



## crush (Feb 21, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Ummmm, no.  Surf cares about #1 $$ and #2 expanding its brand across the country.  Their care for the kids is only through the lens of how can they help us with #1 and 2.
> 
> You can't tell me that holding a tournament, out of state, at the peak of the pandemic, against state travel bans, after AZ field closures, after other tournaments in the area had been cancelled, and during a D1 recruiting ban was for the kids.  No.  That's called trying to do everything possible to make up for a revenue shortfall, including thwarting laws and rules that most other CA soccer clubs rightly decided to follow, and then using that defiance to try and recruit players from other clubs that made the difficult decision to follow the law.
> 
> *And now, though I agree with their position that kids should be able to resume playing.*  If their primary concern was for their kids and the rest of our soccer playing kids and kids playing other sports, then they wouldn't have thrown everyone else under the bus in their written reply nor would they fan the flames with personal attacks directed at local homeowners and politicians.  The judge down there looks like he may have thrown all SD clubs a lifeline to get reopened sooner (Surf not involved in that lawsuit), but picking fights with groups that can completely shut down your business (and keep your customers off the field) is not an astute strategy if your #1 care is the kids.


Um, I agree with you on a few things, mainly the kids have to play.  I can speak on experience, things are not good down in Ranch Sante Fe.  I used to hang out down there 4 times a week for two years.  Its a war down there with those old horse fields, neighbors, traffic is insane and kids playing soccer.  It's personal and nasty.  They take nasty to whole new level, let me tell you. So this is all shit and I'm pissed still today.  The kids Canada, the kids bro.  Soocer fan 4 life brought my feeling a little bit on this.  Many and I mean so many 2021, 2022 and 2023 have been locked out of any training unless you sneak over a fence like that Messy dude's son did early on.  Rules are made to broken and laws too now.  I pray for peace for the kids sake.  Peace to you Canada.  Back at your brother-


----------



## 46n2 (Feb 21, 2021)

crush said:


> Hey coach from LAFC, *my name is Bill*.  I'm a dad of 17 year female soccer player in socal.  How many daughters you got?  You and your crew of parents annoy the shit out of me and that's why I come back.  *You are not hear to educate yourself.  *I have 11 years of socal soccer youth experience.  I can educate you so much coach if you PM me.  I know it all.  You are lying coach and what else is new.  Keep speaking lie, liar.  Happy Sunday coach-


keep bullying people "I CRUSHED my own dreams, we all see thru your bullshit now. 

Your filled with so much regret (from what Ive been told by you a fucking hundred times before you changed your tune the other day and tried to blame your kid for making the decisions -ha loser-)  it just consumes you and your the real hater of so cal soccer forum.  

Let these other parents , myself included enjoy the ride with our soccer player

by the way Im having a nice Sprouts Green tea blend ......


----------



## 46n2 (Feb 21, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Ummmm, no.  Surf cares about #1 $$ and #2 expanding its brand across the country.  Their care for the kids is only through the lens of how can they help us with #1 and 2.
> 
> You can't tell me that holding a tournament, out of state, at the peak of the pandemic, against state travel bans, after AZ field closures, after other tournaments in the area had been cancelled, and during a D1 recruiting ban was for the kids.  No.  That's called trying to do everything possible to make up for a revenue shortfall, including thwarting laws and rules that most other CA soccer clubs rightly decided to follow, and then using that defiance to try and recruit players from other clubs that made the difficult decision to follow the law.
> 
> And now, though I agree with their position that kids should be able to resume playing.  If their primary concern was for their kids and the rest of our soccer playing kids and kids playing other sports, then they wouldn't have thrown everyone else under the bus in their written reply nor would they fan the flames with personal attacks directed at local homeowners and politicians.  The judge down there looks like he may have thrown all SD clubs a lifeline to get reopened sooner (Surf not involved in that lawsuit), but picking fights with groups that can completely shut down your business (and keep your customers off the field) is not an astute strategy if your #1 care is the kids.


Unfortunately theres a business aspect to running a club.

I believe Surf Cup should have been cancelled as well. It was fun winning it again, but it was not necessary during the Pandemic , I thankful it was on for my kiddos to participle and play some meaning full games cause they need it but it was purely done for revenue.

Surf has done a great job of keeping their players in form (when they could) and by being active they warrant asking for money from the parents .  Im not a surf fan , but I do appreciate them for hosting thru this time (Scrimmages)while my club was a bit hesitant to bend or break some rules.


----------



## crush (Feb 21, 2021)

46n2 said:


> Unfortunately theres a business aspect to running a club.
> 
> I believe Surf Cup should have been cancelled as well. It was fun winning it again, but it was not necessary during the Pandemic , I thankful it was on for my kiddos to participle and play some meaning full games cause they need it but it was purely done for revenue.
> 
> Surf has done a great job of keeping their players in form (when they could) and by being active they warrant asking for money from the parents .  Im not a surf fan , but I do appreciate them for hosting thru this time (Scrimmages)while my club was a bit hesitant to bend or break some rules.


Thanks you so much for letting us know your not a Surf fan and letting the world know about USL.  Like I told you a million times, rule breakers and liars is the way it WAS.  Not no more, just watch more as each day comes before you.  Oh boy, we are in for fucking ride of a lifetime.  Sit back and enjoy the roller coaster that never will stop for you.  I got the fuck off two years ago and let me tell ya, it's liberating as hell 46.


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 21, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> I was wondering this too- And how are they going to handle the no leaving the state? We have two tournaments coming up out of state, I'm wondering now if we get to attend or if they will cancel?


Must be nice living in a place where a governor can tell people they can't go to other states to do stuff. What is the word I am looking for that describes that?


----------



## chiefs (Feb 21, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Ummmm, no.  Surf cares about #1 $$ and #2 expanding its brand across the country.  Their care for the kids is only through the lens of how can they help us with #1 and 2.
> 
> You can't tell me that holding a tournament, out of state, at the peak of the pandemic, against state travel bans, after AZ field closures, after other tournaments in the area had been cancelled, and during a D1 recruiting ban was for the kids.  No.  That's called trying to do everything possible to make up for a revenue shortfall, including thwarting laws and rules that most other CA soccer clubs rightly decided to follow, and then using that defiance to try and recruit players from other clubs that made the difficult decision to follow the law.
> 
> And now, though I agree with their position that kids should be able to resume playing.  If their primary concern was for their kids and the rest of our soccer playing kids and kids playing other sports, then they wouldn't have thrown everyone else under the bus in their written reply nor would they fan the flames with personal attacks directed at local homeowners and politicians.  The judge down there looks like he may have thrown all SD clubs a lifeline to get reopened sooner (Surf not involved in that lawsuit), but picking fights with groups that can completely shut down your business (and keep your customers off the field) is not an astute strategy if your #1 care is the kids.


Your socialist lens is quite apparent. It’s so bad that a big bad business is trying to survive, being flexible-adapt to the environment.  Does it matter if surf were the leading advocate against our awful state government pseudo science? Kids benefited in so many ways not listening to your governor...


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 21, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Must be nice living in a place where a governor can tell people they can't go to other states to do stuff. What is the word I am looking for that describes that?


Dictator, perhaps?

I must have missed it- are you outside CA?


----------



## oh canada (Feb 21, 2021)

chiefs said:


> Your socialist lens is quite apparent. It’s so bad that a big bad business is trying to survive, being flexible-adapt to the environment.  Does it matter if surf were the leading advocate against our awful state government pseudo science? Kids benefited in so many ways not listening to your governor...


So then I take it by your comments that you are all for the hedge funds breaking the SEC rules and laws, big banks doing the same, LA actresses hiring smart kids to take their moron child's SAT, politicians accepting campaign donations over the limits, airlines keeping passengers on planes for 10+ hours, etc.?

Your posts wreak of white privilege and hypocrisy.  

Being "flexible" in business NEVER means breaking the law, and especially requiring your customers to break the law.


----------



## sdb (Feb 21, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> At first I was in favor of Surf’s actions.  The more I think of it, they should just shut up and take the blame.  Most clubs in California followed the rules. Surf bend the rules and they got caught.
> 
> As a team manager, I kept hearing from parents why our club didn’t do what Liverpool, surf, and others were doing.  Why did we have to follow the rules when others didn’t.
> 
> Now that we are so close to opening up, it’s time for Surf to just take it and shut up.    If you wanted to pick this political battle with ABC then you should have done it with the governor or mayor back in summer of 2020.    You got caught and own it now.


I would say a majority of clubs haven't followed the rules. Go to the 'side on any given weekend.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 21, 2021)

oh canada said:


> So then I take it by your comments that you are all for the hedge funds breaking the SEC rules and laws, big banks doing the same, LA actresses hiring smart kids to take their moron child's SAT, politicians accepting campaign donations over the limits, airlines keeping passengers on planes for 10+ hours, etc.?
> 
> Your posts wreak of white privilege and hypocrisy.
> 
> Being "flexible" in business NEVER means breaking the law, and especially requiring your customers to break the law.


So in this case, what “law” was broken?


----------



## chiefs (Feb 21, 2021)

oh canada said:


> So then I take it by your comments that you are all for the hedge funds breaking the SEC rules and laws, big banks doing the same, LA actresses hiring smart kids to take their moron child's SAT, politicians accepting campaign donations over the limits, airlines keeping passengers on planes for 10+ hours, etc.?
> 
> Your posts wreak of white privilege and hypocrisy.
> 
> Being "flexible" in business NEVER means breaking the law, and especially requiring your customers to break the law.


Get moving or get dying.


----------



## watfly (Feb 21, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Must be nice living in a place where a governor can tell people they can't go to other states to do stuff. What is the word I am looking for that describes that?


Violation of interstate commerce.  (4 words, sorry)


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 21, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Ummmm, no.  Surf cares about #1 $$ and #2 expanding its brand across the country.  Their care for the kids is only through the lens of how can they help us with #1 and 2.


You just described perfectly CA Teachers Unions and Politicians...Well done!


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 21, 2021)

chiefs said:


> Get moving or get dying.


...and the sun is great for the immune system.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 21, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> So in this case, what “law” was broken?


Pssst! Your white privilege is showing.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Feb 21, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Dictator, perhaps?
> 
> I must have missed it- are you outside CA?


Hound is in AZ.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Feb 21, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Must be nice living in a place where a governor can tell people they can't go to other states to do stuff. What is the word I am looking for that describes that?


There's only one appropriate word, California. In China, they'd actually enforce it. California has proven itself to be the Queen of Virtue Signaling. I know NY is a little sad that they didn't get the title, but their governor's actions with the nursing homes were responsible for a few (thousand) too many deaths. Good virtue signalers know better than to be associated with that.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 21, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> You just described perfectly CA Teachers Unions and Politicians...Well done!


Teachers are such horrible people.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 21, 2021)

sdb said:


> I would say a majority of clubs haven't followed the rules. Go to the 'side on any given weekend.


True, many have broken the rules but only Surf is saying FU we are Surf and we don’t care if we broke the rules.  Things will open up within week, no reason to pound your chest now.    
Other clubs would  accept the blame and move on.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 21, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Teachers are such horrible people.


No twisting words!!  Unions....not the Teachers....the Unions.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 21, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> True, many have broken the rules but only Surf is saying FU we are Surf and we don’t care if we broke the rules.  Things will open up within week, no reason to pound your chest now.
> Other clubs would  accept the blame and move on.


Important to note that Surf issued the response BEFORE Newsolini made the announcement.


----------



## northeastlafc (Feb 21, 2021)

crush said:


> Hey coach from LAFC, *my name is Bill*.  I'm a dad of 17 year female soccer player in socal.  How many daughters you got?  You and your crew of parents annoy the shit out of me and that's why I come back.  *You are not hear to educate yourself.  *I have 11 years of socal soccer youth experience.  I can educate you so much coach if you PM me.  I know it all.  You are lying coach and what else is new.  Keep speaking lie, liar.  Happy Sunday coach-


I have no daughters I am just a coach. I absolutely have NO CLUE what you’re talking about regarding a crew of parents because I have no crew; I’m on this forum by myself. You say you have 11 years of SoCal soccer experience and I believe you, but I have 14 (as a player & as a coach.) I’ve seen both sides and I’m just here to see what else is new and either encourage or complain because it IS a forum after all. Also I’m not a liar idk why you said I’m lying? Maybe I struck a nerve seeing as how narcissistic your essays on the forum are.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 21, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> No twisting words!!  Unions....not the Teachers....the Unions.


Unions are comprised of their membership no matter how much you don’t like it. Just like your magat friends lost the election, magat teachers also lost their union elections.

Unions are so horrible. Keeping members from getting wrongfully terminated. Increasing wages and benefits. Definitely better to let the government you hate so much make unilateral decisions about teachers and students with no repercussions. That’s a great idea.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 21, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Unions are comprised of their membership no matter how much you don’t like it. Just like your magat friends lost the election, magat teachers also lost their union elections.
> 
> Unions are so horrible. Keeping members from getting wrongfully terminated. Increasing wages and benefits. Definitely better to let the government you hate so much make unilateral decisions about teachers and students with no repercussions. That’s a great idea.


How many in the Teachers Union leadership are actively teaching?

Power (like the anonymity of a screen name) tends to give people a sense of empowerment.  Many get addicted and it changes them.  

Odd that not ALL teachers Unions are so anti-science.  Just a small handful like CA and VA.


----------



## crush (Feb 21, 2021)

northeastlafc said:


> *I have no daughters I am just a coach. *


End of discussion.  Nuff said


----------



## EOTL (Feb 21, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> How many in the Teachers Union leadership are actively teaching?
> 
> Power (like the anonymity of a screen name) tends to give people a sense of empowerment.  Many get addicted and it changes them.
> 
> Odd that not ALL teachers Unions are so anti-science.  Just a small handful like CA and VA.


Sure. That’s one excuse when you have the minority (and wrong) view. You gonna stage a teacher union uprising on March 4 after you’re done with your Q thing in DC?


----------



## notintheface (Feb 21, 2021)

crush said:


> *You are not hear to educate yourself.*


You truly are the biggest moron on _here_ and that statement above is all anyone needs to completely ignore anything you say forever.


----------



## crush (Feb 21, 2021)

notintheface said:


> You truly are the biggest moron on _here_ and that statement above is all anyone needs to completely ignore anything you say forever.


Another coach?  I forgot about you.  Long game no see.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 21, 2021)

crush said:


> Another coach?  I forgot about you.  Long game no see.


If he’s a coach I think he’d be more careful in calling people morons and dropping the c word. It’s the type of behavior that will get you fired these days from any college or high school or academy team, and most other clubs tend to frown on such behavior.


----------



## crush (Feb 21, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> If he’s a coach I think he’d be more careful in calling people morons and dropping the c word. It’s the type of behavior that will get you fired these days from any college or high school or academy team, and most other clubs tend to frown on such behavior.


I say coach loosely, just for your information Grace, FYI  I was coach and let me tell you, no one real coach would ever talk like that. Yes, a coach can share what he/she thinks behind close does and places like that. Nope, these coaches here at the forum can call parents names all they want. We even have a TM from time to time jump in call parents names all because....... It's the story of my life in the soccer world. Some these coaches think their all that and can tell us parents, the customers, to you know what?  You know what Grace, I'm cussing again   I like it this time.  It's time to drive home the point and get us to the next chapter.


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 21, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Dictator, perhaps?
> 
> I must have missed it- are you outside CA?


AZ. But since my kid plays in a league where most teams are in CA, what happens in CA affects the DD.


----------



## northeastlafc (Feb 21, 2021)

crush said:


> End of discussion.  Nuff said


There are people without children here too Billy lol the sad thing is when you say “Nuff Said” your narcissistic brain turns that into some sort of win somehow and you get to go to sleep at night thinking you “silenced” someone on a forum. I proved you wrong in every statement but you’ll never quit lol


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 21, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> AZ. But since my kid plays in a league where most teams are in CA, what happens in CA affects the DD.


I've heard Scottsdale is awesome- haven't made it out that way yet.

Ya, CA is messing things up for a whole lot of people- I hope for your DD's sake (and mine and my son!) that stuff changes soon.


----------



## GT45 (Feb 21, 2021)

The rules are still too restrictive. Surf stood up for us when no one else would. Would we be able to even play in two weeks if it wasn't for the pressure of this pending injunction in San Diego by other sports coaches? Did the governor loosen the rules because of this pending litigation?

Here is an article today.

*A new court ruling will likely allow further loosening of restrictions for both indoor and outdoor youth sports throughout California.*

Note this important paragraph:

_*Similar lawsuits are expected this coming week in other counties - including Los Angeles, Orange, San Francisco, Santa Barbara, Riverside and San Bernardino.*_


----------



## crush (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 22, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Soccer is high contact like football, but only football rugby waterpolo have the weekly testing requirement.
> 
> masks are strongly encouraged for soccer players but not required.
> 
> ...


Not correct, soccer is listed as a yellow moderate contact sport per the guidelines for the return to youth sports. The superintendent of the school district sent me the colored tier list showing the sports in various categories.


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 22, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Not correct, soccer is listed as a yellow moderate contact sport per the guidelines for the return to youth sports. The superintendent of the school district sent me the colored tier list showing the sports in various categories.


It has been changed since then, it is a high contact sport now.


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 22, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> It has been changed since then, it is a high contact sport now.


In the past week?


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 22, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Not correct, soccer is listed as a yellow moderate contact sport per the guidelines for the return to youth sports. The superintendent of the school district sent me the colored tier list showing the sports in various categories.


Don't know what you where sent 

It's both actually listed as high contact outdoor sport and orange moderate tier 3





						Outdoor and Indoor Youth and Recreational Adult Sports
					






					www.cdph.ca.gov
				




Table: Youth and Adult Recreational Sports* Permitted by Current Tier of County

In any case the good news is at the bottom

If competition for high- and moderate-contact sports is permitted to resume in a county pursuant to this updated guidance, competition is not required to cease if the county's adjusted case rate exceeds the 14 per 100,000 threshold.

Once a county starts there good and some will be able to pretty soon maybe on 2/26 like orange county could.


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 22, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Don't know what you where sent
> 
> It's both actually listed as high contact outdoor sport and orange moderate tier 3
> 
> ...


This is what the school superintendent sent me.


----------



## crush (Feb 22, 2021)

I'm going to fast until the kids can play sports in socal.  This will be a peaceful fast.  The kids need to play, businesses need to be able to be open so they can serve others, kids need to go to school so they can learn.  Parents need to work so they can feel good about themselves.  People need to go outside and get sun.  Today, socal weather is why you live here and deal with all the other gnarly stuff, like no sports for children or school.  I will take the beautiful sun, surf, waves and 75 degrees any time.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 22, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> This is what the school superintendent sent me.


yeah the box around outdoor sports tells the story.

That and review the CIF-SS update at




__





						CIF 2020-21 Sports Calendars
					

Updates for CIF-SS.     They seem to be going by the weekly Tuesday numbers:



					www.socalsoccer.com


----------



## notintheface (Feb 22, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> If he’s a coach I think he’d be more careful in calling people morons and dropping the c word. It’s the type of behavior that will get you fired these days from any college or high school or academy team, and most other clubs tend to frown on such behavior.


Cry more.


----------



## notintheface (Feb 22, 2021)

crush said:


> I was coach and let me tell you


"was".

Why is that.

"I don't want my kid being taught anything by this moron" comes to mind...


----------



## notintheface (Feb 22, 2021)

crush said:


> Long game no see.


Busy training for season. Go do more opiates, Willy, maybe you can fry your brain even more.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 22, 2021)

notintheface said:


> "was".
> 
> Why is that.
> 
> "I don't want my kid being taught anything by this moron" comes to mind...


Sorry.  If push came to shove and I only had 2 choices in coaches between someone who rambles like crush, or someone who calls parents morons and c words around in a soccer forum, I'd totally put my kid in with crush without a second thought.  If you are a coach, you are exactly everything that is wrong with soccer culture in the US.


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## crush (Feb 23, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Sorry.  If push came to shove and I only had 2 choices in coaches between someone who rambles like crush, or someone who calls parents morons and c words around in a soccer forum, I'd totally put my kid in with crush without a second thought.  If you are a coach, you are exactly everything that is wrong with soccer culture in the US.


The avatar name says it all.  Look, I was the best coach out there.  All the kids loved me and I never, ever had a problem with any parents.  Also, Coach Crush would never talk like this ass clown.  I never rambled as a coach, trust me.  I only ramble on and on because it's fun to do it here.  I might be a moron to sum here but oh boy, they be wrong.  I was going to coach in college but I saw that life through a good friend of mine who went on to have a successful college career.  His marriages were not successful though and I think I made the right decision to be a rambling salesman.  He actually called you the "C" word Grace and when I see his face on here, it's on!!!  Horrible word to call a woman is all I can say.


----------



## crush (Feb 23, 2021)

To all those outside our beautiful State, this is why I have to stay and wait for all of this to end soon.  I will die here.  I actually got sunburn yesterday.  It was perfect weather in socal.  Now if we can allow the kids back to school and open up all youth sports again then it will get back to being the #1 state in the union


----------



## crush (Feb 23, 2021)




----------

